# The H&M Modeling Thread!



## Mia Bella

I just got back from H&M and thought I'd share my haul with you! If you have an H&M near you or can order online, run, DON'T walk to the store. They have so much killer stuff in.










Frilly tunic: $34.95
Pleather leggings: $34.95
Vest: Marciano
Shoes: Matiko "Kiki" wedges
-----







Olive ruffle tunic: $24.95
Black sweater vest
Pleather Leggings: $34.95
Shoes: Tashkent By Cheyenne "Cole" Platforms
-----










Same outfit w/ Green jeggings: $12.95
Stuart Weitzman "Apron" clogs


----------



## Mia Bella

Sorry for the weird lighting flucs....it's too darn hot outside to open the shades. 









Pleather dress: $24.95!!!!!!!! It's so well made, I can't even&#8230;.. So amazing.
Shoes: Matiko "Kiki" wedges
-----


Probably my favorite outfit:









Dress: $34.95
Socks: Sock Dreams Thigh Highs
Shoes: Stuart Weitzman "Apron" clogs
-----


Keep checking back! I have tons more but I had to take a dress-up break! 
*Please feel free to share all your H&M goodies!!*


----------



## purse collector

wow wow wow .  I was just at H&M today and bought a sheer leopard maxi dress.  I saw that pleather dress but was unsure about it...seeing you wearing that dress makes me wanna go back and try the dress on.  Thanks cuz you also convinced me on the pleather leggings.  One question though, the pleather leggings...do they breathe?  I mean is it hot to wear on a regular day or only for cool nights?  Anyway, you look fab.  Thanks for starting this thread .


----------



## Mia Bella

purse collector said:


> wow wow wow .  I was just at H&M today and bought a sheer leopard maxi dress.  I saw that pleather dress but was unsure about it...seeing you wearing that dress makes me wanna go back and try the dress on.  Thanks cuz you also convinced me on the pleather leggings.  One question though, the pleather leggings...do they breathe?  I mean is it hot to wear on a regular day or only for cool nights?  Anyway, you look fab.  Thanks for starting this thread .



Thank you! 

Ooo sheer leopard maxi dress?!?!  I did NOT see that one! Can you take a pic and share with us? I've been to H&M twice just this week alone. I'm not opposed to going again!

You seriously should go back tomorrow and try out the pleather dress, it is amazing. Seriously. Just....you have to go. 

I haven't had the chance to wear my pleather leggings out yet since it's still in the high 90s here. I've worn them trudging up and down our double set of stairs in the house (I take the pics downstairs ) and they've been perfectly fine. If you're wearing them in a club and dancing I'd say they probably won't breathe but if you wear them to dinner or a party they'd be great! Size down too...H&M said they stretch a little. You want them to be nice and tight.


----------



## gueancla

nice thread. i'm just lucky that where I live they open no one HM but two stores. Yeah they carry fun clothes.


----------



## Brigitte031

Mia Bella - I honestly think I love all your shoes and all your style choices!!  So many great finds!! Still loving those Matiko wedges.


----------



## tonkamama

*Mia Bella ~* I think H&M should hire you to be their super model!!!  You look wonderfully chic in these killer outfits!!!  ....  and the shoes...  to die for....


----------



## Mia Bella

Brigitte031 said:


> Mia Bella - I honestly think I love all your shoes and all your style choices!!  So many great finds!! Still loving those Matiko wedges.



Oooh, thank you! The Kiki wedges are back in stock at Moxsie...I still have that awesome 25% off code if you're interested. 



tonkamama said:


> *Mia Bella ~* I think H&M should hire you to be their super model!!!  You look wonderfully chic in these killer outfits!!!  ....  and the shoes...  to die for....



Aww thank you, *tonkamama*. You're too sweet!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

wow! you look great.  I have 5 h&m stores along my route to work.  I've been shopping there since they opened their doors in nyc in '00.  I have a lot of pics of myself in h&m clothing that I'll post in this thread.
I love this skirt- I also have it in pink


----------



## platinum_girly

WOW great thread! I have quite a few pieces from H&M but only one with pics on comp, will take more soon though 

Skirt, £14.99:


----------



## terebina786

I absolutely LOVE that olive ruffle tunic... its something I wouldn't have looked twice at in the store but its so much prettier on you! I definitely have to go find it.


----------



## linhhhuynh

Mia Bella you look so amazing with all your purchases! i need to try and dress more chic... i am a bit lazy 

talldrnk & platinum_girly you guys look fabulous!


----------



## juneping

OP - you look amazing....love your long straight legs.


----------



## yoglood

love all your outfits OP!


----------



## sasha671

Mia Bella! You looks like a model!. holy cow! gorg legs!!!!!. I love H&M Trend line. Got lots of cute things recently, no pics yet. these coats: Navy wool $99 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Got this style, but in army green $129


----------



## Mia Bella

*talldrnkofwater*: You look fab in your adorable skirt!!! Love your entire outfit.  Can't wait to see what other goodies you have. 

*platinum_girly*: Is that a bubble skirt?? And is it in stores now? Very sexy!

*terebina*: The olive tunic is beautiful! It comes in beige as well. So, so pretty.

*juneping*, *yoglood*: Thank you darlins! 

*sasha*: Thank you! You look AMAZING in those coats!! I love all of them, especially the first one. The lack of hardware is beautiful and simple yet super chic!! I tried on a couple coats yesterday and the sleeves were too short (or my monkey arms are too long), I'm jealous!


----------



## platinum_girly

Mia Bella said:


> *platinum_girly*: Is that a bubble skirt?? And is it in stores now? Very sexy!


 
Hey *Mia, *no the skirt is just a lace trim and ribbon skirt, i put a petticoat underneath it to give it some "oomph"
Turns out that the added volume is not a friend to my hips and stomach, lol!

My fave outfit of yours HAS to be the one: Dress: $34.95
Socks: Sock Dreams Thigh Highs
Shoes: Stuart Weitzman "Apron" clogs

You have me seriously digging those thigh socks, i need to get me some


----------



## Mia Bella

platinum_girly said:


> Hey *Mia, *no the skirt is just a lace trim and ribbon skirt, i put a petticoat underneath it to give it some "oomph"
> Turns out that the added volume is not a friend to my hips and stomach, lol!
> 
> My fave outfit of yours HAS to be the one: Dress: $34.95
> Socks: Sock Dreams Thigh Highs
> Shoes: Stuart Weitzman "Apron" clogs
> 
> You have me seriously digging those thigh socks, i need to get me some



What a great idea to put a petticoat under there. I don't know what you're talking about, I think you look great! I saw a couple bubble skirts and dresses at H&M yesterday but I have wider hips so it wouldn't be very flattering for me. They were really, really cute though. 

And thank you! I love that outfit, I can't wait to wear it in NYC. 
You should check out Sock Dreams: http://www.sockdreams.com/_pages/index.php

They're fully committed to socks and tights so you get the best of the best. The thigh-highs and knee-highs do NOT slip down and they come in so many different "flavors" :greengrin:


----------



## purse collector

Sasha love those coats .  I wish I can wear coats...it doesn't really get cold here in LA but I can sweat for fashion lol .  I'm running to H&M tomorrow!!!!

Mia Bella - here's a pic of the dress I picked up yesterday.  Its $39.99 and got 20% off from Iphone app coupon.  FYI - if you don't know already, if you download H&M app you get 20% coupon every couple weeks or so.  Also a good way to keep track on what's in stores right now.


----------



## platinum_girly

Mia Bella said:


> What a great idea to put a petticoat under there. I don't know what you're talking about, I think you look great! I saw a couple bubble skirts and dresses at H&M yesterday but I have wider hips so it wouldn't be very flattering for me. They were really, really cute though.
> 
> And thank you! I love that outfit, I can't wait to wear it in NYC.
> You should check out Sock Dreams: http://www.sockdreams.com/_pages/index.php
> 
> They're fully committed to socks and tights so you get the best of the best. The thigh-highs and knee-highs do NOT slip down and they come in so many different "flavors" :greengrin:


 
Thankyou sweetie, i will definately check out that sock dreams website, i am in desperate need of great socks and tights for winter, thankyou for the recommendation 

And as for big hips- are you kidding me?! You are so tall and slim that i bet that you could pull anything of, you have an amazing figure 

And *purse collector*- i adore that dress, do you think that they would sell it here in the UK?


----------



## Mia Bella

purse collector said:


> Mia Bella - here's a pic of the dress I picked up yesterday.  Its $39.99 and got 20% off from Iphone app coupon.  FYI - if you don't know already, if you download H&M app you get 20% coupon every couple weeks or so.  Also a good way to keep track on what's in stores right now.



I got the app and the coupon!! Thanks! 
That dress is hot! It's completely see through? How are you going to wear it? Black slip underneath maybe? A nude slip would be way sexy. Guys would have to double take thinking you're naked. 



platinum_girly said:


> Thankyou sweetie, i will definately check out that sock dreams website, i am in desperate need of great socks and tights for winter, thankyou for the recommendation
> 
> And as for big hips- are you kidding me?! You are so tall and slim that i bet that you could pull anything of, you have an amazing figure



Thanks babe! I know the best way to hide my boxy hips  Years and years of practice. hehe 
Definitely check out Sock Dreams. I love that website so much.


----------



## PixieGirl

I am very inspired by the pictures posted in this thread! I am terrible at throwing outfits together these days and stick to very classic looks but I want to become "fashionable" again. So thank you and thank you for bringing my attention to the H&M iPhone app!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Mia Bella - you have a model's body! You look great in all your skinny jeans and dresses  I'm glad you found a cute outfit to wear with your Tashkent wedges.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Lucky you I stopped at H&M last night and they had nothing!


----------



## Mia Bella

PixieGirl said:


> I am very inspired by the pictures posted in this thread! I am terrible at throwing outfits together these days and stick to very classic looks but I want to become "fashionable" again. So thank you and thank you for bringing my attention to the H&M iPhone app!



You're so very welcome! You should play dress-up in your closet, I bet you'll surprised what you find and what you can put together.  Also, when you layer tanks and tops and cardis it brings a new dimension to outfits.



JCinwrppingppr said:


> Mia Bella - you have a model's body! You look great in all your skinny jeans and dresses  I'm glad you found a cute outfit to wear with your Tashkent wedges.



Aw, thank you *JC*! I was motivated to do something after pulling my Tashkent wedges out. Thanks again also for your help in my Tashkent thread! You're so sweet! 



~Fabulousity~ said:


> Lucky you I stopped at H&M last night and they had nothing!



No way!  That sucks. I hope maybe they're just slow to get stock.

----

Here are a couple more outfits that I've put together:






Tank: $7.95
Ruffle vest: $17.95 (You can leave it open and flowy or belt it. I just happened to hold it closed with my hand!)
Green jeggings: $12.95
Shoes: ASOS Oasis Wedges

-----






Tank: $7.95
Tunic: $34.95
Charcoal Pleather leggings: $34.95
Shoes: ASOS Oasis Wedges


----------



## purse collector

^ Mia Bella - you look great in all of your outfits...you should go shopping with me cuz you seem to find some good stuff at H&M.  You can be my stylist .  Anyway, keep the pics coming...I'm now inspired to go to H&M again and look harder for some great pieces.


----------



## Mia Bella

purse collector said:


> ^ Mia Bella - you look great in all of your outfits...you should go shopping with me cuz you seem to find some good stuff at H&M.  You can be my stylist .  Anyway, keep the pics coming...I'm now inspired to go to H&M again and look harder for some great pieces.



Thank you!  We just got our second H&M in the city so maybe that's why we have such a selection. I'd shop with ya any time! 

Here are photos from the H&M site which inspired me to go wild and shop for Fall/Winter.


----------



## Mia Bella

-----


----------



## Mia Bella

-----


----------



## Mia Bella

-----


----------



## Mia Bella




----------



## pursedout

Nice


----------



## cbrooke

Mia Bella said:


> Sorry for the weird lighting flucs....it's too darn hot outside to open the shades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pleather dress: $24.95!!!!!!!! It's so well made, I can't even.. So amazing.
> Shoes: Matiko "Kiki" wedges
> -----


 
I tried this dress on and I agree it is awesome!!!  Did find it pretty hot (as in sweaty) though and it was $59.95 at my store


----------



## hermesugo

I was at H&M this sat, bought 2 striped dresses and a lovely grey sweater, BUT when I got home I saw that the stupid security tag was still on it! it did not even go off when I walked out and now I have to travel an hour to get there to take it off...was so wanting to wear my new sweater! Oh well!


----------



## *want it all*

^ Just a tip, a diff retail store's SA _may_ remove the sensor for you.    I worked retail, and we did that for customers who were able to show proof of purchase (receipt), and so long as we shared the same sensor system as the store who failed to remove it altogether.


----------



## thithi

gorgeous outfits ladies!!  mia, you've got great legs.... wish i had your figure!

i totally need to hit up my h&m... love that place!


----------



## EMMY

Wow I'm loving those gauzy tunic tops..I'm normally not a 'ruffle' girl but I like how they are paired with toppers...sweet...!


----------



## terebina786

I must go pick up a pair of those pleather leggings. MIA, how is the sizing on them and are they stretchy?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I love ruffles! so those last few tops are on my hit list!


----------



## juneping

after seeing all those pics...mn...i'll make a trip to H&M on my way home.


----------



## Mia Bella

cbrooke said:


> I tried this dress on and I agree it is awesome!!!  Did find it pretty hot (as in sweaty) though and it was $59.95 at my store



Oh I agree, it's a little warm under there, but not so much that it's uncomfortable. I can't believe the price is that high for you! Maybe that's why you never see any pricing for H&M stuff in their ads...they probably change the prices around all the time. In any case, that's really unfair. 



hermesugo said:


> I was at H&M this sat, bought 2 striped dresses and a lovely grey sweater, BUT when I got home I saw that the stupid security tag was still on it! it did not even go off when I walked out and now I have to travel an hour to get there to take it off...was so wanting to wear my new sweater! Oh well!



No way!!! That sucks. I agree with taking it to another store to possibly have it removed. That type of sensor is used at tons of different stores. Good luck!!



thithi said:


> gorgeous outfits ladies!!  mia, you've got great legs.... wish i had your figure!
> 
> i totally need to hit up my h&m... love that place!



Thank you dear *thithi*.  You should definitely go! And post all your goodies too. 



EMMY said:


> Wow I'm loving those gauzy tunic tops..I'm normally not a 'ruffle' girl but I like how they are paired with toppers...sweet...!



I'm not a ruffle girl either but these are really soft and flowy! I like them because Fall/Winter can be so drab and boring and I think the ruffles really pick up an outfit and add a nice feminine touch. 



terebina786 said:


> I must go pick up a pair of those pleather leggings. MIA, how is the sizing on them and are they stretchy?



Hi! They're not particularly stretchy. They give when you bend your knees and sit but that's it. They run very SMALL. I usually wear a 4 in pants and I got these in an 8 and they fit perfectly. You must get them so they are very fitted but not so much that they're awfully uncomfortable. The rise of the waist is high, it sits right under my belly button.



~Fabulousity~ said:


> I love ruffles! so those last few tops are on my hit list!



There are so many ruffly things in, you're going to flip!



juneping said:


> after seeing all those pics...mn...i'll make a trip to H&M on my way home.



 Good luck! I hope you find lots of goodies!


----------



## hermesugo

Yeah  I know, I think I am going to try one of the stores around here, but this H&M tag is a round one, I have not seen one like that before so I may have to go back to the original store! Maybe I will see more stuff I like when I go back!


----------



## juneping

Mia Bella said:


> Good luck! I hope you find lots of goodies!



oh..it's all your fault  ....i bought 4 items. two dresses, one top and a casual weekend shirt dress. i am going to post some modeling pics this weekend. i am too tired and lazy to do it now... 
one thing about the sizing...i just learned to never trust the US sizing on the clothes. the european sizing is the right size for me. just in case anybody is wondering.


----------



## SaraDK

I love H&M! I think that 60-70% of my wardrobe is H&M..  
I just bought two of the new By Night dresses.. Love that collection!


----------



## purse collector

Me wearing my leopard sweater from H&M...I also tried on the pleather pants and they fit awesome but I didn't get them cuz it's really hot here in LA right now.  I also tried the ruffle dress and there's so many that I can't make up my mind.  I need to go back and pick some up.


----------



## klj

We are finally getting an H&M this Fall in Portland...I'm excited! Its taking forever for them to get it all wrapped up and open~


----------



## juneping

i got this top...i really like the pleather part at the collar.


----------



## wong1234

klj said:


> We are finally getting an H&M this Fall in Portland...I'm excited! Its taking forever for them to get it all wrapped up and open~


 

Where? Is it in downtown Portland? I live in Portland too!


----------



## klj

^ Yep! Its going in where Saks used to be downtown...


----------



## kelbell35

I recently picked up this leopard poncho and am debating whether or not to keep it.  It's super soft, and I'm into leopard print right now, but do you think it's _too much_ leopard?


----------



## platinum_girly

*kelbell35* i love that top, i think you wear it really well. great figure


----------



## linhhhuynh

kelbell -- i think it's a great top!


----------



## kelbell35

Thank you, platinum_girly and linhhhuynh   I didn't have any friends to go shopping with the other day, so I went by myself and didn't have any other opinions on what I was trying on and buying.  And believe me, my boyfriend is no help at all lol


----------



## cjy

kelbell35 said:


> I recently picked up this leopard poncho and am debating whether or not to keep it. It's super soft, and I'm into leopard print right now, but do you think it's _too much_ leopard?


 I think it looks great on you.


----------



## olialm1

Mia your posts make me want to go shop!! I actually went into H&M yesterday but I was totally overwhelmed because it seemed like there were a million people in the store. I wandered around for 2 minutes and then I had to walk ou t:weird:


----------



## purse collector

Kelbell and juneping - your tops looks great on you guys


----------



## BabyDollChic

Kelbell35, I love the leopard top! I'm gonna go in store tomorrow and see if they have it in stock  Are these clothes for the fall/winter collection?


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

olialm1 said:


> Mia your posts make me want to go shop!! I actually went into H&M yesterday but I was totally overwhelmed because it seemed like there were a million people in the store. I wandered around for 2 minutes and then I had to walk ou t:weird:


 Ive done that several times ...that store can be overwhelming with a lot of people in it!  Such cute stuff, Ive been 3 times in the past 2 weeks and see different items each time.


----------



## juneping

^^their turn around time is about 2 weeks.
depends on the items you want...some last for over a month and some disappeared over just the weekend.
their black opaque stockings are very good. i was so impressed.


----------



## memory

juneping said:


> ^^their turn around time is about 2 weeks.
> depends on the items you want...some last for over a month and some disappeared over just the weekend.



juneping - is this how they operate year-round: items coming in continually, rather than seasonally?


----------



## juneping

memory said:


> juneping - is this how they operate year-round: items coming in continually, rather than seasonally?



i think the stuff come continually and also seasonally as well. the good thing about it is it's not that easy to run into ppl w/ the same outfit. you know when the price is that reasonable, a lot of ppl try to get clothes there as well. and i don't really run into ppl w/ the same outfit (but i don't shop there religiously). there was a winter coat i've seen ppl wore it like 3-4 times.


----------



## bnjj

Just found this thread.  I never shop at H&M but from the pix Mia posted on page 2, I think I am going to have to check them out.


----------



## lily25

Just got this black knit dress with 3/4 sleeves, I love the o neck line!







http://files.hm.com/media/products/880/ML880_0013_033R_75003.jpg 

19,95 euro

http://shop.hm.com/de/shoppingwindow?dept=DAM_KLAKJ_KLA&shoptype=S


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^Lily very nice! I love a simple black dress the possibilities are endless!


----------



## lily25

I spent a bout an hour trying on different accessories, it is very versatile. I only got in the H&M to protect myself from rain and I ended up buying it as it seemed really cool and a good deal. I know it will get plenty of wear.


----------



## Purse=Heaven

another in the portland area too! one at washington square


----------



## fabchick1987

I just found this thread and I love it!!! Ive never really shopped at HM but there is some pretty cute stuff.  I have been in the store before but nothing ever pops out at me.  I guess that is what my problem is.


----------



## iheartpandora

Lilly - where did you find this dress? The link you give is in Germany and I called an H&M in my area, but this would be a perfect dress to pack from my Vegas trip coming up. Do you have a style number or something?

Thanks!


----------



## lily25

I don't have the tag anymore but the site gives 99-2000 as a code number HTH!


----------



## fabchick1987

Does anyone have the H&M iphone app???


----------



## Sjensen

fabchick1987 said:


> Does anyone have the H&M iphone app???


 
Yes I do! Its great and they give you an offer to use thats good for approximately 2 weeks. Right now its 20% off any purchase. I think they will keep changing the offers. Love it!!


----------



## fabchick1987

I know im so excited!!! The crappy thing is they dont have the H&M at my mall open yet! October 25th!! So if I want to go I have to drive 45 minutes!  

BTW I was just on the website for United Kingdom to look at shopping since they dont have it for US.  Might be a stupid question but you probably cant order something from the United Kingdom page to go to the United States right?  And if so do there dresses run small?  There is a sweater dress on clearance and I want it but they only have 6-8 available in the size.  And I am hippy???


----------



## CoachGirl12

OP-you have an amazing figure! All your outfits look fab on you, lucky girl!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

H&M tanks (i love them, they were 4.95 and I have about 4 of them)
H&M jacket-also another love
a couple of hm necklaces
sorry for the big pics


----------



## lily25

^ 

I saw that jacket the other day! Good find!!!


----------



## hermesugo

YAY!! I just read that Lanvin is the next designer for H&M, can't wait to see the collection!


----------



## Mia Bella

lily25 said:


> Just got this black knit dress with 3/4 sleeves, I love the o neck line!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://files.hm.com/media/products/880/ML880_0013_033R_75003.jpg
> 
> 19,95 euro



You look great and so svelte! I need way more LBDs in my closet...I'm really looking forward to going back and finding this dress. 



talldrnkofwater said:


> H&M tanks (i love them, they were 4.95 and I have about 4 of them)
> H&M jacket-also another love
> a couple of hm necklaces
> sorry for the big pics



I love your entire outfit!! It's so classy and perfectly put together. Are the tanks chiffon? I WANT. Also, who makes your jeans and shoes??



juneping said:


> i got this top...i really like the pleather part at the collar.



I LOVE THAT TOP!! You look amazing in your entire outfit! Where did you get your shoes???? I'm loving all the leather touches to some of the blouses they have in. 



kelbell35 said:


> I recently picked up this leopard poncho and am debating whether or not to keep it.  It's super soft, and I'm into leopard print right now, but do you think it's _too much_ leopard?



Keep it! It's fab and I love the way it drapes on you. You look gorg!


----------



## juneping

*mia* - thanks!! the shoes are jimmy choos...they are quite comfy.


----------



## Mia Bella

juneping said:


> *mia* - thanks!! the shoes are jimmy choos...they are quite comfy.



You're so chic miss juneping, I really adore your outfit. Let's see some more modeling pics! Jimmy Choo, should have known...they're beautiful!


----------



## Sparklybags

What a great thread! I love all the outfits!

H&M Aviator Jacket GBP£24.99


----------



## platinum_girly

H&M jeggings:


----------



## platinum_girly

Sparklybags said:


> What a great thread! I love all the outfits!
> 
> H&M Aviator Jacket GBP£24.99


 
I love this! I went round THREE H&M stores today desperately trying to get one but they have all sold out :cry:

Congrats babe that you managed to score one


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Mia- that tank is cotton but very sheer.  NOt sure if they are still in the store. 
MY jeans are f21 skinnies, either the 12.50 pr or 9.50
my shoes are old (at least 5yrs) from nine west.


----------



## bnjj

lily25 said:


> Just got this black knit dress with 3/4 sleeves, I love the o neck line!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://files.hm.com/media/products/880/ML880_0013_033R_75003.jpg
> 
> 19,95 euro
> 
> http://shop.hm.com/de/shoppingwindow?dept=DAM_KLAKJ_KLA&shoptype=S


 
I bought this dress today.


----------



## airborne

luv this thread. great outfits.



Mia Bella said:


> I just got back from H&M and thought I'd share my haul with you! If you have an H&M near you or can order online, run, DON'T walk to the store. They have so much killer stuff in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frilly tunic: $34.95
> Pleather leggings: $34.95
> Vest: Marciano
> Shoes: Matiko "Kiki" wedges
> -----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olive ruffle tunic: $24.95
> Black sweater vest
> Pleather Leggings: $34.95
> Shoes: Tashkent By Cheyenne "Cole" Platforms
> -----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same outfit w/ Green jeggings: $12.95
> Stuart Weitzman "Apron" clogs


----------



## intheevent

I put up a fitting room video of H&M fall jackets. I did buy the aviator too!


----------



## platinum_girly

intheevent said:


> I put up a fitting room video of H&M fall jackets. I did buy the aviator too!




The aviator looks great on you babe 

I had to buy on E-bay as all the stores where i am have sold out 

So fingers crossed that it all turns out okay... {nervous} :girlwhack:


----------



## lily25

bnjj said:


> I bought this dress today.


----------



## intheevent

platinum_girly that is THE jacket of fall, people went crazy for it. You're going to love love love it.


----------



## platinum_girly

intheevent said:


> platinum_girly that is THE jacket of fall, people went crazy for it. You're going to love love love it.


 
Awww fingers crossed, doesn't even look like they shipped out yet so i am on tenterhooks waiting 

And now i see that they have them back online...I shoulda' just waited a few days, lol!


----------



## sarasmith3269

bought this dress and belt...not sure if its staying or going...the picture doesnt really capture the color.

oooh found the actual dress on the website.


----------



## juneping

I got the exact same dress in black!!


----------



## ive_flipped

so did I  and I wore it with the khaki green tights LOVED it. I am going back for the green one now too.

I bought that camel poncho too but not sure it's me. DH laughed at me


----------



## xlovely

ive_flipped said:


> so did I  and I wore it with the khaki green tights LOVED it. I am going back for the green one now too.
> 
> I bought that camel poncho too but not sure it's me. DH laughed at me



Is it the camel poncho that slips over your head? I tried it on and both my best friend and DBF said I looked like Manny from Modern Family when he wore his poncho


----------



## ive_flipped

^^LOL that would be it


----------



## pchan2802

My contribution


----------



## jillybean12

Can you shop online for H&M?


----------



## juneping

^^i don't think so. i wish we could shop online.


----------



## platinum_girly

In Europe you can shop online, yes


----------



## juneping

^^lucky you!!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

pchan2802 said:


> My contribution



Cuuute!  I just bought the lace dress/top and wasnt sure how to wear it!  That looks great on! Love H&M


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

xlovely said:


> Is it the camel poncho that slips over your head? I tried it on and both my best friend and DBF said I looked like Manny from Modern Family when he wore his poncho



 Hahha, no it doesnt look like that! ( gotta love that lil Manny) I tried it on also, but just could not pull it off.  I have seen it in magazines and in the H&M magazine belted!  Its cute.


----------



## *karolyn*

sweater and skirt: H&M






dress: H&M


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I need that dress!!! It's soo pretty!


----------



## P.Y.T.

P Chan -I adore that polka dot top.

Karolyn - Great finds. That dress is so flirty and pretty!

Btw, I just got back from H & M about an hour ago. I bought 3 really cute skirts, 1 dress, and a khaki trench coat. Ill try to post tomorrow....


----------



## ive_flipped

I have to get that sweater! I love it. 

I bought two dresses today and a lacy cami  I will try to post some pics after work tomorrow


----------



## juliette621

I wore this $14.95 dress with a $6.95 belt to work and people were complimenting me all day long~ Not bad for a $22 outfit!


----------



## xlovely

juliette621 said:


> I wore this $14.95 dress with a $6.95 belt to work and people were complimenting me all day long~ Not bad for a $22 outfit!



That's cause its super cute! Is it current season? I love it!


----------



## xlovely

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Hahha, no it doesnt look like that! ( gotta love that lil Manny) I tried it on also, but just could not pull it off.  I have seen it in magazines and in the H&M magazine belted!  Its cute.



Haha I think it looked so bad on me cause I'm only 5'2


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Juliette- that is such a pretty dress!


----------



## pchan2802




----------



## P.Y.T.

juliette621 said:


> I wore this $14.95 dress with a $6.95 belt to work and people were complimenting me all day long~ Not bad for a $22 outfit!


*Lovely*...I'm a sucker for anything with ruffles!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*@pchan *-Loving the whole ensemble. Black & white is so classic!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

P.Y.T. said:


> *Lovely*...I'm a sucker for anything with ruffles!


 
me too!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

pchan2802 said:


>


 

I love this top!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

P.Y.T. said:


> P Chan -I adore that polka dot top.
> 
> Karolyn - Great finds. That dress is so flirty and pretty!
> 
> Btw, I just got back from H & M about an hour ago. I bought 3 really cute skirts, 1 dress, and a *khaki trench coat*. Ill try to post tomorrow....


 

I got one from H&M a few years ago, i'm wearing it today it's held up well


----------



## P.Y.T.

Here is my haul. I'm going back today to another h&m to see if they
have my size in a few other things that I had saw.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Continued...


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

^^ Nice haul!  Yes  ive also been know to go more than once or twice in a week!  Its a store that you can see different things every time you go
!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Very nice PYT! looks like you made out.


----------



## P.Y.T.

@luvs -i know that's right! But their stuff is way trendy though. But its cool because their
stuff is very reasonably priced. So, if I only wear it a few times I don't feel so guilty.

@Fabulosity - thank you. I have a black coat that I bought 2 years ago that I adore.


----------



## juliette621

Lovely purchases, ladies!

I love all things ruffly & sparkly~ 

*xlovely* - I bought the dress a couple weeks ago at SCP but they still had plenty in stock last week when I exchanged a couple things.  I bought the same dress in taupe and black too 











I'm only 5'0 and as you can see from second picture, the ruffles can be overwhelming without a belt, especially for the vertically-challenged!  I also took in the sides to even out the hemline because it looked too long on me.

I also bought:


----------



## jillybean12

juneping said:


> ^^i don't think so. i wish we could shop online.


 
That stinks I don't have a H&M close to me. Well I do but it's a 30 min drive and I don't feel like driving that far for a store LOL.


----------



## purse collector

leopard maxi


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

purse collector said:


> leopard maxi



Love this dress, I bought the same one!  I haven't worn it though, is it see through?  It's a bit sheer and I don't want my underroos to show.  I bought a small black skirt slip just in case.  Looks great on you and with the belt!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Okay, please ignore the shoes.  This was in the fitting room and I wanted to see how the dress would look with a heel.  I got this dress, and the faux leather shearling jacket ($30!) and a pink ruffly one (that I might exchange if I can find the smaller size).


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

I'm so glad I found this thread. ^ Gorgeous dress!


----------



## kelbell35

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Okay, please ignore the shoes.  This was in the fitting room and I wanted to see how the dress would look with a heel.  I got this dress, and the faux leather shearling jacket ($30!) and a pink ruffly one (that I might exchange if I can find the smaller size).



Love that dress on you!  The ruffles are so pretty!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Here's the pink ruffly one I got that I wanted to find in a size smaller.  I might not have to if I keep it because I can just use a belt like I did in the picture.  Pardon my messy room and low quality iphone photos!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

kelbell35 said:


> Love that dress on you!  The ruffles are so pretty!


Thanks!  I'm still deciding if I should keep it or not, at some angles it's a lot of volume.


----------



## ChaiLatte

^ Keep it for sure!! That is such a pretty dress. I seriously need to go to H&M, I havent been there in awhile.


----------



## juneping

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Thanks!  I'm still deciding if I should keep it or not, at some angles it's a lot of volume.



looks good on you. like the belt...make it look so different. i always think accessories can make a HUGE difference.


----------



## purse collector

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Love this dress, I bought the same one!  I haven't worn it though, is it see through?  It's a bit sheer and I don't want my underroos to show.  I bought a small black skirt slip just in case.  Looks great on you and with the belt!



Thanks!!!  It is see through so I wore a thin maxi underneath.  You look fab in your dresses.  You just convinced me to go visit H&M


----------



## pickle

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Here's the pink ruffly one I got that I wanted to find in a size smaller.  I might not have to if I keep it because I can just use a belt like I did in the picture.  Pardon my messy room and low quality iphone photos!




holy hot! you should keep


----------



## xlovely

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Thanks!  I'm still deciding if I should keep it or not, at some angles it's a lot of volume.



Keep! It's too gorgeous. I must stop by H&M this weekend  If you have the H&M iPhone app all jackets and coats are 15% off!


----------



## platinum_girly

Kitties Are Cute said:


>


 
LOVE this dress! It is gorgeous and PS- you have an amazing figure!!!


----------



## ive_flipped

I love all the dress everyone has posted. They think I am nuts at my local H&M I have been there so many times the last week after seeing this thread. I never shopped there because I never saw anything but after seeing your pics here I realized I need to look harder LOL

KAC- Keep that dress it looks so amazing on you. Love the belt


----------



## Sparklybags

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Here's the pink ruffly one I got that I wanted to find in a size smaller. I might not have to if I keep it because I can just use a belt like I did in the picture. Pardon my messy room and low quality iphone photos!


 

KEEP IT!!! This looks sog ood on you, better than it does on the H&m site! I might have to go hunt for this dress!


----------



## TGA

How do the sizes at H&M run.

I typically wear a 4 in jackets. If it's made big I can even wear a 2 in my upper body, but the last time I was at an H&M a 4 was tight (In a not flattering type of way... and I'm a b cup).


Do their blazers run small?


----------



## juneping

^^find out your european size....the US size on their clothes aren't right. i am a US size 2...and it doesn't fit....
it's US2 = European 32...that's so not correct. i am a US 2, european 38...and i followed the european sizing...it worked for me. HTH!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Shorts from H&M:













Joggers, tee and hoodie from H&M:


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

ive_flipped said:


> I love all the dress everyone has posted. They think I am nuts at my local H&M I have been there so many times the last week after seeing this thread. I never shopped there because I never saw anything but after seeing your pics here I realized I need to look harder LOL


 LOL ..yeah thats the great thing about TPF


----------



## platinum_girly

More of shorts:


----------



## Mia Bella

Everyone looks amazing! I seriously need to go back to get some of these dresses. I just got back from NYC and people kept stopping me and asking about my H&M pleather leggings. They were a hit!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Wow, thanks everyone for the compliments !  I always have this dilemma with H&M because it's lower quality, but I always like their stuff, so I can't help it!  The ruffly neapolitan ice cream looking dress I got is also available in black.

platinum_girly - I love those lace shorts (and the Chanel!), are they in stores now?


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

TGA said:


> How do the sizes at H&M run.
> 
> I typically wear a 4 in jackets. If it's made big I can even wear a 2 in my upper body, but the last time I was at an H&M a 4 was tight (In a not flattering type of way... and I'm a b cup).
> 
> 
> Do their blazers run small?



I think the listed size on their clothing is actually smaller than what the tag says.  So for example, if it says 4, it can probably fit a 0-2.


----------



## ladyash

^^ Yep a 4 is about a 0-2 because I am normally a 0 or 2 and at H&M I am a 4 99% of the time. Only once I bought a 2 in a jacket. Everything else I own is a 4.


----------



## ive_flipped

I bought this dress. I can't wait to wear it out (if I ever get out LOL )http://shop.hm.com/gb/campaign?campaign=904_FASHION_2&page=LADIES_2


----------



## Mia Bella

^^^ OK...that's fabulous! I love that dress!

I remember last Fall/Winter H&M had the best holiday dresses for so many different occasions. From adorable to smoking hot. I can't wait to go during the week because I'd be insane to go any time during the weekend!


----------



## ive_flipped

^^thanks  your thread has been my inspiration to shop at H&M 

I had to get those green pants you modeled so amazing!

I am now officially hooked


----------



## platinum_girly

Kitties Are Cute said:


> platinum_girly - I love those lace shorts (and the Chanel!), are they in stores now?


 
I bought these a few weeks ago so i am not sure babe, i can't see them anymore on the website either


----------



## jennyx0

Mia Bella - you are so unbelievably gorgeous. First the mini Rocco and am now in search of some pleather leggings!


----------



## Mia Bella

jennyx0 said:


> Mia Bella - you are so unbelievably gorgeous. First the mini Rocco and am now in search of some pleather leggings!



Aw, Jenny you're a doll! Thank you!  How are you liking your Rocco? The H&M pleather leggings come in black and charcoal grey and I recommend you get both if you can! They're awesome! Here are some shots of my favorite outfit that I wore in NYC. 













Top:MM Couture (Nordstrom)
Bottoms: H&M black pleather pants $39.95
Boots: Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots in black


----------



## klj

^ Love your outfit..*Mia*
I've been eyeing those SW boots for awhile..I'm only 5'2 and even though they are OTK...I'm thinking they might be _really_ OTK knee on me. Love them and they look great on you.


----------



## airborne

luv the look!



Mia Bella said:


> Aw, Jenny you're a doll! Thank you!  How are you liking your Rocco? The H&M pleather leggings come in black and charcoal grey and I recommend you get both if you can! They're awesome! Here are some shots of my favorite outfit that I wore in NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top:MM Couture (Nordstrom)
> Bottoms: H&M black pleather pants $39.95
> Boots: Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots in black


----------



## xlovely

Mia Bella said:


> Aw, Jenny you're a doll! Thank you!  How are you liking your Rocco? The H&M pleather leggings come in black and charcoal grey and I recommend you get both if you can! They're awesome! Here are some shots of my favorite outfit that I wore in NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top:MM Couture (Nordstrom)
> Bottoms: H&M black pleather pants $39.95
> Boots: Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots in black



Lovee the entire outfit but sigh.. seriously, you can wear a potato sack and look good!


----------



## Mia Bella

klj said:


> ^ Love your outfit..*Mia*
> I've been eyeing those SW boots for awhile..I'm only 5'2 and even though they are OTK...I'm thinking they might be _really_ OTK knee on me. Love them and they look great on you.



Oh you must try them on *klj*!! They're the perfect amount of OTK without being over the top or hard to wear. Check them out at Zappos...they have free shipping and no tax so if you don't like them you can return them without hassle and you're not out any $$. This boot is flawless and amazing. Pure love.

BTW, I'm so tall that the top of the boot actually comes up halfway over my kneecap. I think they'd come up just right over your knee and in turn would look great on your petite frame. Give them a shot, you have nothing to lose!



airborne said:


> luv the look!



Thank you dear! 



xlovely said:


> Lovee the entire outfit but sigh.. seriously, you can wear a potato sack and look good!



 Thank you *xlovely*! Ooo, if only that were true, I could save a bundle from not buying so many new clothes.


----------



## jennyx0

*Mia Bella* - I love it! I use it as my everyday bag. Only a few people know what it is too, and I like that.

You should be paid for everything you wear lol!


----------



## ive_flipped

OMG Mia I love those boots too. Do they run true to size?

And that outfit on you is to die for. You really look amazing in everything. I hope I look a fraction as good in some of my stuff

And can I ask what is the top of the pleather pants like? I saw a few different ones


----------



## lickmypucci

Mia Bella, you inspired me to get the green jeggings! I went to the H&M near my work yesterday and they didn't have them, but I went today and they did! SO excited


----------



## Mia Bella

jennyx0 said:


> *Mia Bella* - I love it! I use it as my everyday bag. Only a few people know what it is too, and I like that.
> 
> You should be paid for everything you wear lol!



Hehe, you're adorable. I'm so glad you love your Rocco!! And it's true, people don't know what bag it is they just know they love it.  



ive_flipped said:


> OMG Mia I love those boots too. Do they run true to size?
> 
> And that outfit on you is to die for. You really look amazing in everything. I hope I look a fraction as good in some of my stuff
> 
> And can I ask what is the top of the pleather pants like? I saw a few different ones



I think the boots run a little large. I usually wear an 8.5 and I bought them in an 8 and they're perfect. I'd say you'd be safe to go a half size down, unless you have wide feet then you should go with your usual size. The back of the boot is neoprene (wetsuit material) and it hugs your leg perfectly to keep them nice and svelte looking too.

Also, the top of the pleather pants look like the ones pictured here:





Button closure and the waistband lies flat just like a pair of jeggings or jeans.

And thank you!  I'm sure you look fab in all your clothes. Now all we have to do is get you out to H&M so you can share your goodies with us!



lickmypucci said:


> Mia Bella, you inspired me to get the green jeggings! I went to the H&M near my work yesterday and they didn't have them, but I went today and they did! SO excited



Ooo, grats! Aren't they the best? They're such a great color, especially for Fall/Winter. I'm glad I could inspire you to grab a pair for yourself.  Do share pictures if you want, you could inspire someone yourself!


----------



## purses & pugs

Ooooh, a H&M thread...I love that store and have 4 of them right outside my office! Needless to say I often swing by in lunch breaks and after work 

*Mia Bella*, you look super HOT as always!! Love your H&M outfits sweetie


----------



## purses & pugs

Here are some pics of me in different H&M stuff, new and old!

Black top with gold sequins (it was mod pics for the Bal thread, can you tell? lol)










Dark grey cargo skirt and orange red wedge sandals





Army green cargo skirt and animal printed cardigan





Leopard maxi dress





Black and white striped scarf





Leopard jumpsuit and long black cardigan


----------



## Mia Bella

Oh *P&P* I remember these gorgeous pictures of yours from the Bal forum!! First of all, I cannot BELIEVE that you got those orange/red wedges at H&M-they are so chic and look like they'd cost at least $100. So jealous. And second of all, you're hot! And I love all your fashion choices. I tried on that cargo skirt in the 3rd picture and ooo I looked crazy in it. You definitely rock it!


----------



## purses & pugs

^thank you so much for your sweet words *Mia* 
I know, those wedges were a very great find and they cost only $25  It was a steal! And I would think you look good in everything with your killer body, but it's funny how clothes can look so different on people! I absolutely love those cargo skirts (I have two!)


----------



## NYCBelle

wow great outfits girls!  Mia your legs are gorgeous!

i avoid H&M like the plague because in NYC they're always soooo crowded and messy and it makes me not want to shop.


----------



## BabyDollChic

ive_flipped said:


> I bought this dress. I can't wait to wear it out (if I ever get out LOL )http://shop.hm.com/gb/campaign?campaign=904_FASHION_2&page=LADIES_2



I desperately want this dress!


----------



## NYCBelle

BabyDollChic said:


> I desperately want this dress!


 

me too with some gorg heels or booties!!


----------



## juneping

*purses & pugs* - love your red shoes and the stripe scarf!!


----------



## purse collector

Oh my mia!!!  You look gorge in your NY outfits.  I definitely need to pickup those faux leather leggings and those boots.  Show us some more outfits!!!


----------



## KellBellCA

I just posted this in the oufits thread too, but I thought I'd share it here too. This lace skirt is great quality! Looks and feels so much more expensive that it really is. For reference, I'm 4'11"


----------



## lily25

Oh you must be tiny!!! Love that skirt suits you perfectly, *runs to H&M to find it*!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

H&M aviator jacket and H&M jumper dress:













Jumper dress can be worn as a cowl neck:





Or as an off the shoulder:


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Love both items ...I tried on the bomber jacket at HM yesterday but the sleeves were too short for me 

I also saw tha cowlneck you have on, and think Im going back for it!  It would be a sweater for me ...one of the down side of being TALL


----------



## purses & pugs

juneping said:


> *purses & pugs* - love your red shoes and the stripe scarf!!



Thank you! I'm a huge scarf freak


----------



## purses & pugs

*KellBellCA*, I love your outfit, so classy and chic! The skirt looks very pretty on you and so does the gorgeous red trench coat. 

*platinum_girly*, the aviator jacket is so cool and very Burberry Prorsum-ish!


----------



## platinum_girly

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Love both items ...I tried on the bomber jacket at HM yesterday but the sleeves were too short for me
> 
> I also saw tha cowlneck you have on, and think Im going back for it! It would be a sweater for me ...one of the down side of being TALL


 
Haha, yes the sleeves are quite short, i am guessing when the weather gets colder that i will be needing the longer length gloves to wear with it, but still- they are not really too short for me personally 

Wow, how tall are you? I am 5ft 7in (on a good day, haha) and i guess i could wear the cowl neck with trousers as a long jumper but it really is more of a dress on me, i think the website has it as being a jumper also: http://shop.hm.com/gb/shoppingwindow?dept=DAM_TRO_ALL&shoptype=S 



purses & pugs said:


> *platinum_girly*, the aviator jacket is so cool and very Burberry Prorsum-ish!


 
Awww thankyou babe


----------



## ilovefashion87

does anyone know if this light pink military style jacket is in stores?


----------



## KellBellCA

purses & pugs said:


> *KellBellCA*, I love your outfit, so classy and chic! The skirt looks very pretty on you and so does the gorgeous red trench coat.



Thanks purses & pugs!

I just checked out your blog! Adorable pup!


----------



## anniepersian

Platinum_girly I LOVE the jacket! what size are you? and which part of UK are you in? 

Ive seen the jacket on the website, but im thinking will it be in stock in the shops still.............


----------



## platinum_girly

anniepersian said:


> Platinum_girly I LOVE the jacket! what size are you? and which part of UK are you in?
> 
> Ive seen the jacket on the website, but im thinking will it be in stock in the shops still.............


 
Hi annie, i am a UK size 10, i live near Birmingham 

I ordered mine firstly from E-bay as was sold out online but then i saw they re-stocked online so i ordered from there also so now i have 2 
I am thinking i will re-sell one...

You should keep re-checking the website as i now know that they re-stock periodically


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

platinum_girly said:


> Haha, yes the sleeves are quite short, i am guessing when the weather gets colder that i will be needing the longer length gloves to wear with it, but still- they are not really too short for me personally
> 
> Wow, how tall are you? I am 5ft 7in (on a good day, haha) and i guess i could wear the cowl neck with trousers as a long jumper but it really is more of a dress on me, i think the website has it as being a jumper also: http://shop.hm.com/gb/shoppingwindow?dept=DAM_TRO_ALL&shoptype=S
> 
> 
> 
> Awww thankyou babe


 Im 6 feet tall  ..so yeah its not a dress on me  !! Im a size 6 US so jacket are always hard for me ..the sleeves can be too short unless I get a larger size.  Arrgh!!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Platinum ..."jumper" = sweater right?


----------



## NANI1972

I love this thread! We are finally getting a H&M in my area next month, I'm so excited!


----------



## ive_flipped

That military pink one is a sweater. I have seen it in the stores just on the weekend.


----------



## platinum_girly

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Platinum ..."jumper" = sweater right?


 
Haha yes it is, i always get confused when you guys say pants as that is underwear over here 

Oh and your "fanny pack" is our "bum bag"


----------



## lily25

^ bomber jacket and dress look fabulous! And may I say *again*, I love your dark hair!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

lily25 said:


> ^ bomber jacket and dress look fabulous! And may I say *again*, I love your dark hair!!!


 
Thankyou lily, you are too sweet


----------



## Mia Bella

NYCBelle said:


> wow great outfits girls!  Mia your legs are gorgeous!
> 
> i avoid H&M like the plague because in NYC they're always soooo crowded and messy and it makes me not want to shop.



Aw, thank you love!  Oh, I completely feel you. It's so overwhelming trying to shop when you're surrounded by people and the racks are all destroyed. I always try to go on a Monday or Tuesday, when it's really mellow and I don't have to wait in a dressing room line that wraps around the store. 



purse collector said:


> Oh my mia!!!  You look gorge in your NY outfits.  I definitely need to pickup those faux leather leggings and those boots.  Show us some more outfits!!!



You're too sweet!  I hope you're able to snag a pair of the pleather leggings.  I'll try to piece together some more outfits with some new shoes that are being delivered tomorrow. Exciting!!


----------



## ilovefashion87

I found the military sweater cardigan in the store but only small and med evil bay have my size at triple the retail price ** sigh**


----------



## ive_flipped

I am so bummed none of the stores near me have the pleather leggings you have  they never got them. I am so upset.


----------



## purses & pugs

KellBellCA said:


> Thanks purses & pugs!
> 
> I just checked out your blog! Adorable pup!



Oh thank you so much! Yes, Jimmi my pug is a cutie


----------



## ladyash

I almost bought one of those military jackets yesterday...the only one in my size left and it had a button missing go figure *sigh* everything else I couldn't try on because my hair was too big to fit things over after fashion week LOL


----------



## Mia Bella

Here's the stuff I'm eyeing right now! I can't wait to head out to the store...

Adorable, cuddly sweater. 






Ribbed at all the right places!





Down for bringing a little color into Fall/Winter. 





Love the deep scoopneck in the front & back. 





Digging the embellishments on the shoulders to add some oomph.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

^I love every single thing you posted!! Are those in stores yet?

My H&M never has anything good though.


----------



## Jenn83

I just got that top sweater yesterday in the blue combo! Love it and it was only $15!!



Mia Bella said:


> Here's the stuff I'm eyeing right now! I can't wait to head out to the store...
> 
> Adorable, cuddly sweater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ribbed at all the right places!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down for bringing a little color into Fall/Winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the deep scoopneck in the front & back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Digging the embellishments on the shoulders to add some oomph.


----------



## Mia Bella

LoveMyMarc said:


> ^I love every single thing you posted!! Are those in stores yet?
> 
> My H&M never has anything good though.



Ooh, I should be your personal shopper!  They were due in stores on Oct. 21 so I'm sure most of the stuff is in and others are trickling in. The more I look at that colorfully striped dress the more I want it. Is your H&M smaller? Or does everything get bought up quickly? There are 2 H&Ms in the area and one always gets torn up while the other is great at keeping stock up and the racks full. That store is the only reason why I have so many goodies.!



Jenn83 said:


> I just got that top sweater yesterday in the blue combo! Love it and it was only $15!!



No way! $15 is a steal. A blue combo too huh.... I might have to get both! Wanna take some mod shots? :greengrin:


----------



## lickmypucci

Jenn83 said:


> I just got that top sweater yesterday in the blue combo! Love it and it was only $15!!



I've been looking for that blue sweater EVERYWHERE! I've been to two stores and neither had my size. Does anyone know if they are going to replenish their stock?


----------



## Jenn83

Mia Bella said:


> Ooh, I should be your personal shopper!  They were due in stores on Oct. 21 so I'm sure most of the stuff is in and others are trickling in. The more I look at that colorfully striped dress the more I want it. Is your H&M smaller? Or does everything get bought up quickly? There are 2 H&Ms in the area and one always gets torn up while the other is great at keeping stock up and the racks full. That store is the only reason why I have so many goodies.!
> 
> 
> 
> No way! $15 is a steal. A blue combo too huh.... I might have to get both! Wanna take some mod shots? :greengrin:



This is the blue version, will try to take mod pics later if I can.


----------



## Jenn83

lickmypucci said:


> I've been looking for that blue sweater EVERYWHERE! I've been to two stores and neither had my size. Does anyone know if they are going to replenish their stock?



Not sure if they replenish, but you could try calling stores because I think this just got to the stores a couple of days ago. I was actually surprised the store I was at had it.  Usually anytime I go I can either never find what I'm looking for or they never have my size.


----------



## platinum_girly

I just ordered...

For me:













For my little girl:


----------



## heartfelt

this weekend i headed to h&m and got..

the striped sweater some of you ladies posted, but it was so itchy it was unbearable, so it had to go back. too bad because it's so cute!





same goes for this cardi. i tried taking it home and wearing it with long sleeves, but the neck area was touching my skin and was too itchy. 





so i ended up with this more practical sweater





along with a ruffled trench, a long sleeved heart blouse, a striped sweater, and a panda hat, all of which i couldn't find pics of online.


----------



## kelbell35

^^ Love that pink sweater you ended up keeping!


----------



## juneping

this is a sweater i bought...got a lot of compliments 
i added a belt and one with a scarf.


----------



## Mia Bella

Great haul *platinum_girly*. Can't wait to see your mods when everything arrives! 

*heartfelt*: Great choice, that sweater dress is gorgeous. Any mods? Sorry, I have to ask everyone for them. :greengrin:

I see I'm not the only one loving that blue striped sweater. It's great!



juneping said:


> this is a sweater i bought...got a lot of compliments
> i added a belt and one with a scarf.



June you look amazing! I love that you added your belt and if you ever want to rehome your LV Sprouse scarf, let me know.


----------



## lickmypucci

Can I just say that this is one of my favorite threads on tPF because I love knowing that there are H&M-aholics just like me out there!


----------



## juneping

^^thanks mia, oh you are too funny...


----------



## purse collector

juneping said:


> this is a sweater i bought...got a lot of compliments
> i added a belt and one with a scarf.


Nice outfit . Btw what brand otk boots are you wearing? Is it snug around the calf area? I just love your boots and would love to have them in my life .


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I really lucked up at H&M about 2 months ago and got three dresses for $5 I couldn't believe it. I need to post pics. I will take pics today if I remember. I'm horrible at remembering to take pics.


----------



## Purse=Heaven

does anyone know if the online merchandise for UK is the same stuff being stockedi n the US?


----------



## purses & pugs

Today I'm wearing this grey/black and gold blouse, love the ruffles!







And here with Bal moto jacket over


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

purses & pugs said:


> Today I'm wearing this grey/black and gold blouse, love the ruffles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here with Bal moto jacket over


 
I saw this top in the store and didn't think it would work for me, its looks great on you!


----------



## platinum_girly

Blah, my order still hasn't arrived yet


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Mia Bella said:


> *Ooh, I should be your personal shopper!  They were due in stores on Oct. 21 so I'm sure most of the stuff is in and others are trickling in. The more I look at that colorfully striped dress the more I want it. Is your H&M smaller? Or does everything get bought up quickly? There are 2 H&Ms in the area and one always gets torn up while the other is great at keeping stock up and the racks full. That store is the only reason why I have so many goodies.!*
> 
> 
> 
> No way! $15 is a steal. A blue combo too huh.... I might have to get both! Wanna take some mod shots? :greengrin:



It's an ok size, it's just EVERYTHING is so spread out to take up room or something? So there isn't much merchandise. I only have one near me.

I'll def. have to check it soon because I really want to try those pieces!


----------



## aliwishesbear

i picked up the camel poncho that was in ads a few months ago...totally in love with it


----------



## juneping

^^you look very nice!!


----------



## xlovely

If you have the H&M app for the iPhone the promo right now is reallyyy excellent! It's buy one get one free for select knits! HTH! Ends 11/10


----------



## Mia Bella

purses & pugs said:


> And here with Bal moto jacket over



Love your entire outfit *P&P*! Is that a Moutarde City? So yummy.

PS: We have the same phone case. 



aliwishesbear said:


> i picked up the camel poncho that was in ads a few months ago...totally in love with it



Ooo I like that poncho...and you look great! That would be awesome when traveling too, something to snuggle up in.



xlovely said:


> If you have the H&M app for the iPhone the promo right now is reallyyy excellent! It's buy one get one free for select knits! HTH! Ends 11/10



Um....YES PLEASE!!!  Thanks for the heads up chicky.


----------



## juneping

*purses & pugs* - love the look....sounds like someone is a bal fan..


----------



## ozmodiar

xlovely said:


> If you have the H&M app for the iPhone the promo right now is reallyyy excellent! It's buy one get one free for select knits! HTH! Ends 11/10



I saw that offer. I was wondering how will we know which are the select knits, or is it for the latest collection?


----------



## purses & pugs

*Fabulousity*, thanks! It has a little weird shape and with the collar and all I guess it's not for everyone

*aliwishesbear*, I have been looking at this poncho several times and it looks so warm and comfy. You look great with it!

*Mia*, thank you! Yes, it is a moutarde City...I love this bag

*juneping*, thank you! And yes, I'm a HUGE Bal fan how can you tell?


----------



## aliwishesbear

thanks everyone!  yeah that poncho is like wearing a giant blanket, when my arms get cold i just tuck them in


----------



## platinum_girly

I am sending it back, it is lambswool (which i don't wear) but i didn't realise at the time of ordering...
I don't know how people wear lambswool, it is sooo itchy! 
Plus it is way unflattering, i feel like i gained a stone when trying it on, it definately shows in the photos too...
To sum up- i DON'T recommend...


----------



## juneping

^^looks great. love the way you layered.


----------



## lickmypucci

*platinum_girly*, that cardigan is so cute on you!


----------



## heartfelt

xlovely said:


> If you have the H&M app for the iPhone the promo right now is reallyyy excellent! It's buy one get one free for select knits! HTH! Ends 11/10




Do you know how to get it to appear in the app? I tried shaking it, but it says there are no new offers.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Yeah I think the Cardi looks great on you with the jeans...Thumbs down for itchy though


----------



## platinum_girly

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Yeah I think the Cardi looks great on you with the jeans...Thumbs down for itchy though


 
I think someone else mentioned their lambswool is itchy. I don't know if this is always the case with lambswool (as i don't wear it) but the cardi is sooo uncomfortable. I literally could not wait to take it off, it is going back ASAP!


----------



## pchan2802

H&M skirt


----------



## ive_flipped

^^love that skirt. I saw and am kicking myself I didn't try it on. You look great!


----------



## Ellapretty

I picked up this draped top for around $30 CAD. The colour is not showing up well in the photos - but it is a pinky-nude.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

^ I love the top paired with that belt! It's pretty.


----------



## bnjj

I've looked at that top, Ella, as I love the colour but it's too cold here now for something like that (even though it's 10C today).


----------



## kelbell35

^^Love that top as well, Ella!


I stopped in H&M the other day and tried on a few items...

This dress was cute, but the ruffles were too much for me...





I adored this poncho, but they only had one that was two sizes too big on me, so I passed on it.  I loved the colors on it...









I did end up getting a nice camel skirt though...


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

^^ That skirt is very nice on you!  I love the poncho also ..I have not seen it in the stores..UH Oh I may have to take a trip to HM


----------



## fairyqueen78

^^^ Poncho!!! OMG, I just spent 2 days online looking for a camel/tan or plaid poncho. Just materialized in front of my eyes, with the buttons and the pleather tabs - exactly what I needed! I'm planning to raid H&M tomorrow...
Love the skirt on you, great fit!


----------



## Mia Bella

*platinum_girly*: Bummer that the sweater was itchy because you look awesome in it. That's what sucks sometimes about the fabrics H&M uses...it completely ruins the cuteness of the piece. 

*pchan2802*: I love your entire outfit! Every single piece. I need a long cardi like that really bad. 

*kelbell35*: You look amazing in that skirt! If it comes in other colors you should definitely get every one.

*Ellapretty*: I have the same top but in the minty color. I'm definitely going to pair mine with a belt like yours. It's a nice touch and you look great!


So I went to H&M the other day so I could get some pieces for DH and a couple things for me. For him, I grabbed 4 different colored t-shirts in 2 sizes each, bought tons of button ups, long sleeve tees, a jacket, gloves and 2 beanies. Well I got home and DH disliked almost all of it. So I went back to H&M today to return everything which included all but 1 tee shirt, the LS shirts, button ups, a pair of skinnies and a blouse. 

As I was leaving I looked at the receipt and there were still 2 tees and 2 random shirts left on there that I know we don't have so I realized either she forgot to cross out the items (when they do returns they cross out what you are giving back) or the girl who initially checked me out must have DOUBLE CHARGED ME because I had so many items. I wanted to go back but there's nothing I could do...I can't say that I was double-charged because for all they know I could still have those items at home. It's my word against theirs...

Anyway, I wanted to give everyone a *HEADS UP*...I know it's easy to accumulate a huge pile of stuff at H&M so make sure to keep track of how many items you've been rung up for and make sure it matches with the number of items on your receipt before you leave the store!


----------



## purses & pugs

*kelbell35*, oh my, both the dress and the poncho look fantasitc on you!! But you need to love 100% yourself of course The skirt you ended up with was really chic though, I like it a lot.

*Mia*, oh no, that is so annoying! I know it's really easy to end up with a huge pile of clothes at H&M but luckily this has never happened to me before. But I will definitely have your experiense in the back of my mind from now on. Hope you did not loose too much money...


----------



## xlovely

*Mia Bella* Omg I would have been so angry! That really is very annoying 

I went to H&M today, I tried on a bunch of stuff but ended up just getting this:





It was $34.95, pretty good price I'd say. They only had xs left, so I pulled a Kim Kardashian and am going to wear it a wee bit tighter than I really should


----------



## Mia Bella

purses & pugs said:


> B]Mia[/B], oh no, that is so annoying! I know it's really easy to end up with a huge pile of clothes at H&M but luckily this has never happened to me before. But I will definitely have your experiense in the back of my mind from now on. Hope you did not loose too much money...



If I was in fact double-charged then I lost probably $30ish dollars. I can't even look at the receipt again because it makes my blood BOIL. It took me half the day yesterday to get over it. I'm trying to move on.....still kinda want to rip someone's hair out over there. 



xlovely said:


> *Mia Bella* Omg I would have been so angry! That really is very annoying
> 
> I went to H&M today, I tried on a bunch of stuff but ended up just getting this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was $34.95, pretty good price I'd say. They only had xs left, so I pulled a Kim Kardashian and am going to wear it a wee bit tighter than I really should



Ok....seriously, you look AMAZING. And that dress is so flipping cute!!!! Is the lining nude or pink? I have boxy hips so I cannot for the life of me pull of body-con dresses but you my dear have hit it out the park. Very fab!


----------



## mashanyc

Mia Bella! This has happened to me many many times. Cashier would scan the same item 2 sometimes 3 times. I dont get why they do it since it doesnt go into their pockets. I learned my lesson and ALWAYS ALWAYS count pieces before leaving the register with my purchase. BTW this can happen in any store (not as bad as at H&M) so you def should count items on your receipt and in your shopping bag before leaving.


----------



## eitak

so sad there are no H&Ms in Texas! you girls all look very lovely!


----------



## Purse=Heaven

how are the quality of their shoes? would you recommend them?


----------



## lickmypucci

If anyone has been waiting for H&M to replenish their stock of all the winter sweaters and stuff, I think they just got new shipments recently... went in mine today to find that $14.95 chunky blue sweater I've had my eye on! It is positively enormous on me, but I still love it


----------



## klj

Yay! It looks like our new H&M's grand opening in Portland, OR is Nov. 11th!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

This is another poor quality photo (I have a cheap mirror and it's an iphone pic!) but I just bought this dress today.  It didn't come with the belt, I added it.  It's a basic long sleeve black dress.  I thought I could spice it up with a fur vest (so trendy!) or a denim vest and some good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





shoes or something.


----------



## Mia Bella

Kitties Are Cute said:


> This is another poor quality photo (I have a cheap mirror and it's an iphone pic!) but I just bought this dress today.  It didn't come with the belt, I added it.  It's a basic long sleeve black dress.  I thought I could spice it up with a fur vest (so trendy!) or a denim vest and some good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoes or something.



You look amazing!!  I think a fur vest (grey!) would be the perfect accent to this dress. A sexy pump (closed or peep) would look fab too.  Are there little elbow pads on the sleeves?


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Mia Bella - thanks!  Your photos inspired to me since you always look so great in yours!

There are no elbow pads, haha it's just my dirty mirror or my bony elbows sticking out funny.

I have been on the hunt for a good faux fur vest!  I saw one at H&M in Paris last year that I really liked.  It was a brown color, longer, with a wrap belt.  I held it up to my boyfriend who gave me this look like he thought it was ugly, so I put it down.  I still regret it.  I know I should never listen to him!


----------



## xlovely

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Mia Bella - thanks!  Your photos inspired to me since you always look so great in yours!
> 
> There are no elbow pads, haha it's just my dirty mirror or my bony elbows sticking out funny.
> 
> I have been on the hunt for a good faux fur vest!  I saw one at H&M in Paris last year that I really liked.  It was a brown color, longer, with a wrap belt.  I held it up to my boyfriend who gave me this look like he thought it was ugly, so I put it down.  *I still regret it.  I know I should never listen to him!*



Sigh.. story of my life! Always happens to me when I shop with mine.


----------



## purse collector

Kitties are cute - Love that long dress...you look fab


----------



## kelbell35

Kitties Are Cute - That dress looks great on you!  You have a great figure!

I tried on a few things the other day...

I love the color of this dress.





This skirt was really cute.





I love the pattern on this dress, but it flared out realllllly awkwardly at the bottom...





I ended up getting this dress.  It was only $24.95.


----------



## Mia Bella

kelbell35 said:


> Kitties Are Cute - That dress looks great on you!  You have a great figure!
> 
> I tried on a few things the other day...
> 
> I love the color of this dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This skirt was really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the pattern on this dress, but it flared out realllllly awkwardly at the bottom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up getting this dress.  It was only $24.95.



*kelbell* you look fabulous!! Please tell me you got the polka dot skirt. It's absolutely adorable. And guess what, we're dress twins because I got that pleather dress too!  Isn't that price amazing? And the best part is that it's nicely made too.


----------



## olialm1

You are all so damn trendy. I need to get to H&M stat!!!!!!


----------



## Mia Bella

Purse=Heaven said:


> how are the quality of their shoes? would you recommend them?



I'm not aware of the shoe quality but damnit, they are super cute! I always see shoes on the mannequins in the window displays but they're never on the floor. The next time I stop in I'll have to check out the shoes and report back.



klj said:


> Yay! It looks like our new H&M's grand opening in Portland, OR is Nov. 11th!



That's great!  Have you gone yet??



olialm1 said:


> You are all so damn trendy. I need to get to H&M stat!!!!!!



Yes you do! Come join our club.


----------



## juneping

*Kitties Are Cute* - love the added belt!!


----------



## platinum_girly

kelbell35 said:


> Kitties Are Cute - That dress looks great on you! You have a great figure!
> 
> I tried on a few things the other day...
> 
> I love the color of this dress.


 
I LOVE this dress! Super cute!


----------



## olialm1

Do all H&M stores get the Lanvin collection? I'm in Chicago so I assume it'll be one of the 'chosen' ones if it is just select stores. I want to go to H&M tomorrow but I want to avoid the mayhem if it's being released this weekend. TIA!


----------



## klj

Mia Bella said:


> I'm not aware of the shoe quality but damnit, they are super cute! I always see shoes on the mannequins in the window displays but they're never on the floor. The next time I stop in I'll have to check out the shoes and report back.
> 
> 
> 
> That's great! * Have you gone yet??*
> 
> 
> 
> No...I was thinking of going down there the day it opened..but didn't, thank god.
> Come to find out there was over 1000 people in line. They showed it on the news..INSANITY.
> I'm staying away for a bit until it dies down ALOT.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Thanks everyone for the compliments --

And kelbell you look great!  I love the polka dot skirt and the nude colored dress and the leopardish one!  Doesn't look like it flared out weird at all in the photo. 

As for shoes, I have one pair of their shoes.  I wanted them in a cream/nude color they had before, but didn't have my size, so I got the black instead.  One day, I was at an H&M and I saw the mannequins were all wearing the nude colored pair I wanted.  I asked the manager if they were anywhere in the store or if they'd possibly sell me the ones on the mannequin if they were my size.  She lied to me and said the shoes aren't even H&M and they get them from somewhere else.  I didn't call her out on it, but that was a straight up lie!


----------



## purses & pugs

Got something from the Lanvin collection today Haven't managed to take a pic, but here's a sneak peak:


----------



## aliwishesbear

i wore my h&m poncho again out to a bed and breakfast along w/ an h&m pleather/suede skirt.  you can't see it in the pic but the suede panels on the skirt really gives it a nice look, different than the average leather skirt.

I really wanted that lavin poofy sweet heart chiffon dress...but didn't have the chance to head into dc when the sale opened...im sure its all sold out!




http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4092/5195720910_25f6fed9ef.jp


----------



## platinum_girly

H&M riding boots:


----------



## xlovely

Check your iPhones girls! H&M app is offering 20% off any item (excluding Lanvin, of course) now until 11/28!


----------



## Purse=Heaven

^^Besides that discount, does anyone know if they're having any black friday deals? one just opened near me but i haven't gotten a chance to go yet and i'm not too familiar with their sales and stuff

and thanks for everyone who replied about the shoes! my feet have grow and so i need some more pairs but they are just so expensive nowadays or their quality reflects the cheap price.  i don't really trust forever 21 shoes to be reliable and a lot of the styles aren't very attractive, so i'm hoping that h&m shoes are different!
*Kitties Are Cute* , i can't believe the manager did that! hopefully i won't get the same experience at my store.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

purses & pugs said:


> Got something from the Lanvin collection today Haven't managed to take a pic, but here's a sneak peak:



I'm so jealous, I wanted this, please get some modeling pics!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

platinum_girly said:


> I am sending it back, it is lambswool (which i don't wear) but i didn't realise at the time of ordering...
> I don't know how people wear lambswool, it is sooo itchy!
> Plus it is way unflattering, i feel like i gained a stone when trying it on, it definately shows in the photos too...
> To sum up- i DON'T recommend...



Lol, I was going to say how much I loved this and then I read your comment...


----------



## roussel

I got some Lanvin stuff on that crazy launch day.  It was well worth it anyway


----------



## roussel

Dresses


----------



## roussel

Coats








Gloves and bracelet (necklace shown with the dresses above)








Lipsticks


----------



## purses & pugs

OMG *Roussel*, you got it all Congrats, you have done really good!


----------



## platinum_girly

*roussel* your haul is fab! Especially love the dresses


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

roussel said:


> Dresses



Love both of these dresses


----------



## ms.l

omg i also saw the pleather dress and i wasnt sure of it .. 
it seems ill go grab one tomorrow !


----------



## purses & pugs

pinkgoldfish said:


> I'm so jealous, I wanted this, please get some modeling pics!



Here it is, this Lanvin t-shirt so cute with all the details


----------



## supervixen123

Ohhhh the t-shirt is oh so cute!

Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## jigga85

*I love everybody's items!!!! I wish I got more *

I guess I should be putting these here hahaha  I love my Lanvin purchases especially the trench **drools**!












ROUSSEL I AM SO JEALOUS OF YOU!!!! YOU WENT ALL OUT WOW HAHA 

It was really hard too shop in Vancouver that's why I only ended up with a few items :/


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Roussel - jealous of all your items and they look so good on you!  I really wanted the pink floral ruffle tiered dress, the yellow one shoulder dress, and one of the foufy layered dresses, but it was raining here and I wasn't in the mood to brave rain + crazy chicks in overnight lines!

Jigga - your items look great as well!  I bet the men's side wasn't as crazy as the women's!


----------



## jigga85

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Jigga - your items look great as well!  I bet the men's side wasn't as crazy as the women's!


nono i hate to correct you but the mens section was worse! the womens side had organized rules and coloured wristbands where 15 people enter at a time.. and the associates replenish the stock every 15 minutes... 

the guys side however.. everything was on the floor and there were no wristbands so everyone barged in and took everything I was lucky I got the shades and trench :/


----------



## ozmodiar

jigga85 said:


> *I love everybody's items!!!! I wish I got more *
> 
> I guess I should be putting these here hahaha  I love my Lanvin purchases especially the trench **drools**!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROUSSEL I AM SO JEALOUS OF YOU!!!! YOU WENT ALL OUT WOW HAHA
> 
> It was really hard too shop in Vancouver that's why I only ended up with a few items :/



You look fabulous! Those are fantastic photos!


----------



## Mia Bella

My parents are in town so I didn't have the chance to make it out to H&M today. I wonder if they'll just keep replenishing the stock throughout the week and weekend? 

*roussel*, what a fantastic haul!!! I love everything you got especially the first coat, the asymmetrical black dress and the black dress with the loops of fabric. SO FAB!

*p&p* darling, I love that t-shirt and you look great! I would have knocked someone down to snag one of those. 

*jigga*, I love your pictures! You're so chic and adorable. I love your trench too!


----------



## bbbochap

mods, sorry if i am OT here, i really need some help - any of the UK ladies help with the sizing - 

Based on the H&M clothings I have got, seems they are mostly EUR36.

but right now when I am browsing on the UK H&M online store, I realise the sizing is different - many of their items are tagged in size UK6-8, UK10-12... 

What would EUR36 = ???

Based on the size chart, I am a size 8 - should I order up (10-12) or stick to 6-8?

appreciate any advice (there is no H&M store where I am so i'm stuck in this size confusion). TIA!


----------



## Mininana

US6=EU36=UK8

ur H&M clothes should have ALL sizes on the tags. Hope this helps


----------



## pinkgoldfish

jigga85 said:


> *I love everybody's items!!!! I wish I got more *
> 
> I guess I should be putting these here hahaha  I love my Lanvin purchases especially the trench **drools**!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROUSSEL I AM SO JEALOUS OF YOU!!!! YOU WENT ALL OUT WOW HAHA
> 
> It was really hard too shop in Vancouver that's why I only ended up with a few items :/



Love these pics, your style is amazing!


----------



## Dabyachunv

So, I made it to H&M for a tee shirt, and tried on two dresses with no luck, my friend said they looked like shot-gun wedding dresses.  For anyone looking at these, you can go bra less, and there is boning in the dress to hold it up.  It does crease at the crotch.











In Grey:


----------



## xlovely

^You look gorgeous! Love that dress on your body!


----------



## kdo

Wow, *roussel, *you must be an expert shopper -- you got it all!  Fantastic!  I especially love the black ruffle dress and black trench.  Congrats! 



roussel said:


> Coats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gloves and bracelet (necklace shown with the dresses above)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipsticks


----------



## kdo

*jigga - *great pics, so professional!  I especially like the first action shot -- lookin' dapper!



jigga85 said:


> *I love everybody's items!!!! I wish I got more *
> 
> I guess I should be putting these here hahaha  I love my Lanvin purchases especially the trench **drools**!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROUSSEL I AM SO JEALOUS OF YOU!!!! YOU WENT ALL OUT WOW HAHA
> 
> It was really hard too shop in Vancouver that's why I only ended up with a few items :/


----------



## Dabyachunv

xlovely said:


> ^You look gorgeous! Love that dress on your body!




Thank you!!  Im still on the fence about them though KWIM?  Thanks!


----------



## roussel

I love this picture!  Love the way you styled that trench


----------



## purses & pugs

*jigga85*, wow gorgeous pics, looks like they could be an add for Lanvin for H&M! You look great

*Mia bella*, haha, thank you so much sweetie!

*Dabyachunv*, oooh I really love that dress in grey!


----------



## Mininana

kelbell35 said:


> Kitties Are Cute - That dress looks great on you! You have a great figure!
> 
> I tried on a few things the other day...
> 
> I love the color of this dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This skirt was really cute.
> 
> 
> I love the pattern on this dress, but it flared out realllllly awkwardly at the bottom...


 


I'm getting these two dresses after seeing ur pics!! 


btw, the nude color dress u're supposed to wear the "sleeveless" part on the sides... which is why I was confused because there was a "similar" dress on their site but wasn't sleeveless completely


hth!


----------



## amyc954

Love this thread such great clothes!!


----------



## scarlet555

You guys make me want to drive 1 1/2 hour just to go to H&M!  It's quite a drive...


----------



## xikry5talix

Jigga - your pics are amazing!!!


----------



## kelbell35

Mininana said:


> I'm getting these two dresses after seeing ur pics!!
> 
> 
> btw, the nude color dress u're supposed to wear the "sleeveless" part on the sides... which is why I was confused because there was a "similar" dress on their site but wasn't sleeveless completely
> 
> 
> hth!



Lol, yeah I tried to wear the sleeve, but it was reallllly tight, because I could only try on a size smaller than I usually wear, so I had to wear it like that, or I would've ripped the dress!  I mainly wanted to show the color, because it is gorgeous; I forgot to mention that about the sleeve in my post!  Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## fairyqueen78

Jigga - I'm new here and upon seeing your pictures, I thought it WAS an ad. LOL. They're that good!


----------



## purses & pugs

Went to a Christmas party last night with a new leopard skirt from H&M


----------



## am2022

roussel, what a haul!!!

klj... did our H and M in portland carry the lanvin line?  im the laziest driver in town and don't want to go if they don't have it... LOL

P and P love the leopard skirt...  can i shop in your closet please?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

purses & pugs said:


> Went to a Christmas party last night with a new leopard skirt from H&M



Love this outfit! You look sexy and classy at the same time.

I seriously need to start going to H&M.


----------



## purses & pugs

*amacasa*, thank you! And you are welcome to shop in closet any time

*californiaCRUSH*, thank you for your kind comment! H&M has a lot of great stuff for a very reasonable price. I buy loads of clothes there, some pieces only last a few months but I've gotten several things that I've had for years as well!


----------



## la_Monita

aliwishesbear said:


> i picked up the camel poncho that was in ads a few months ago...totally in love with it


you look great in it!

I also have (had) it but returned it.


----------



## am2022

guys, if you get any heads up on the asymmetrical dress in size 34/ 4 in BLACK color, please let me know
thanks!


----------



## Cates

jigga85 said:


> *I love everybody's items!!!! I wish I got more *
> 
> I guess I should be putting these here hahaha  I love my Lanvin purchases especially the trench **drools**!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROUSSEL I AM SO JEALOUS OF YOU!!!! YOU WENT ALL OUT WOW HAHA
> 
> It was really hard too shop in Vancouver that's why I only ended up with a few items :/



^^These are some seriously beautiful photos, they look like they should be the Lanvin for H&M ad!


----------



## hermesugo

la_Monita said:


> you look great in it!
> 
> I also have (had) it but returned it.



I was searching high and low for this poncho the other night and could not find it!! May I ask why you returned it?


----------



## Mia Bella

amacasa said:


> guys, if you get any heads up on the asymmetrical dress in size 34/ 4 in BLACK color, please let me know
> thanks!



They had one at the H&M in Scottsdale and I tried it on.  (480) 607-8374
I knew I wouldn't wear it enough to warrant the $200 price tag.


----------



## kelbell35

Lanvin for H&M dress...











I already posted the above pictures in the Lanvin for H&M thread, but I figured I would post them here, too, while I'm also posting my new sparkly wedges I bought the other day


----------



## LoveMyMarc

^Ooh, I love 'em! I wish my local H&M had better stuff!


----------



## jellybebe

kelbell35 said:


> Lanvin for H&M dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted the above pictures in the Lanvin for H&M thread, but I figured I would post them here, too, while I'm also posting my new sparkly wedges I bought the other day



Oh these wedges are so cute! I already have the plain version but I will have to look for these when I'm home in a few weeks!


----------



## am2022

thanks Mia.
*

*


Mia Bella said:


> They had one at the H&M in Scottsdale and I tried it on.  (480) 607-8374
> I knew I wouldn't wear it enough to warrant the $200 price tag.


----------



## platinum_girly

*kelbell35* those wedges are HOT! Are they also Lanvin for H&M or regular H&M {{crosses fingers and prays for the latter}}


----------



## *bunny*LV*

platinum_girly said:


> *kelbell35* those wedges are HOT! Are they also Lanvin for H&M or regular H&M {{crosses fingers and prays for the latter}}



They are from the regular collection! I saw them in store in black before the Lanvin collection came out. 
I have the regular ones in grey suede (without the glitter), but think I need these as well


----------



## platinum_girly

Oh my, i think i NEED them in my life


----------



## kelbell35

Yes, platinum_girly, like *bunny*LV* said, these are regular H&M, and they are so cute and comfortable... I highly recommend them!


----------



## platinum_girly

I just went looking for them on our H&M online, they appear not to have them, they just carry the non glittery versions, boo!

But i DID see these (and am VERY tempted, hee hee)


----------



## La Vanguardia

purses & pugs said:


> Went to a Christmas party last night with a new leopard skirt from H&M



Oooh, I  that skirt! I might check out H&M soon and try it on.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Such a *FANTASTIC* picture!!! 



jigga85 said:


> I guess I should be putting these here hahaha  I love my Lanvin purchases especially the trench **drools**!


----------



## avedashiva

sorry wrong thread!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Coat was an early Xmas gift from hubby
www.i974.phot





obucket.com


----------



## californiaCRUSH

purses & pugs said:


> *amacasa*, thank you! And you are welcome to shop in closet any time
> 
> *californiaCRUSH*, thank you for your kind comment! H&M has a lot of great stuff for a very reasonable price. I buy loads of clothes there, some pieces only last a few months but I've gotten several things that I've had for years as well!



I'm trying to revamp my entire wardrobe and I definitely want to pick up some pieces from H&M to spice things up. Every time I walk in there I find so much cute stuff but I feel guilty shopping in this economy


----------



## kelbell35

MrsTGreen said:


> Coat was an early Xmas gift from hubby



That coat looks gorgeous on you!  I love the whole outfit!


----------



## Cates

LOVE that coat MrsTGreen-looks fab on you!


----------



## MrsTGreen

*Kelbell35,Cates*...Thanks


----------



## platinum_girly

Anybody bought anything H&M lately?


----------



## la_Monita

hermesugo said:


> I was searching high and low for this poncho the other night and could not find it!! May I ask why you returned it?



I just saw your post now! 
late respons: I didn't felt very good in it, it felt unfeminine & like a tent 
I also had no idea how to combine it with the rest of my closet..
but you can find a lot of inspiration pics with girls who do pull it of, so it's a matter of how you feel in it I guess


----------



## platinum_girly

Just did a HUGE H&M shop, i think i went a bit OTT 

Probs end up sending a few things back but anyways, here goes:


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## platinum_girly

Plus some stuff that has gone from the website now...

Will maybe have some mod pics soon xoxo


----------



## juneping

^^ you did went OTT...love the dresses...particularly the yellow scarf..so pretty


----------



## Sabine

foto 1: everything H&M except thights
foto 2: cardigan + trousers


----------



## platinum_girly

Haha i really did, i can't avoid a sale


----------



## purse collector

Omg platinum!!! Post some modeling pics when you get them.


----------



## P.Y.T.

@platinum -great haul! I too bought some stuff. I purchased 4 skirts and a blazer..However, I'm too lazy to snap pics.


----------



## shesnochill

Got this adorable faux fur neck scarf yesterday


----------



## platinum_girly

purse collector said:


> Omg platinum!!! Post some modeling pics when you get them.


 


P.Y.T. said:


> @platinum -great haul! I too bought some stuff. I purchased 4 skirts and a blazer..However, I'm too lazy to snap pics.


 
Haha there is still other stuff i got also that is gone from the website, i think i spent toooooo much money, hubby will kill me 

I really will definately try to get some pics up when it all arrives, dates are between now and 24th so is really cutting it fine for Christmas day 

P.Y.T. sounds like you did good also, i always love what you buy and piece together, you have the BEST selection of jeans


----------



## platinum_girly

H&M velvet skinny trousers:


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Platiinum ..I also love the top and leather jacket!  Umm did you cut your bangs missy!  I love the short bangs


----------



## platinum_girly

^Haha yes i did. First time i have had a fringe (bangs) in years! Still trying to get used to it


----------



## purse collector

Platinum - nice! Love the bangs


----------



## platinum_girly

^Thankyou sweetie


----------



## platinum_girly

Blouse, cardi and boots by H&M:


----------



## platinum_girly

Scarf, cardi, jeans and boots by H&M:


----------



## akemibabe

^ nice!!!!


----------



## shoes4me

platinum-girly, how is the sizing of those h&m boots? and their shoes in general? (I saw you ordered a few pairs of shoes among other things...)

I easily get carried away with sale offers myself!


----------



## platinum_girly

^Sizing is TTS. They are pretty comfy and great quality also


----------



## linhhhuynh

love the scarf PG!


----------



## platinum_girly

^Thanks babe


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Oh my! I must have been living under a rock for I have never heard of H&M until last week!  Now after seeing all the cool stuff you gals got I have to go check it out tomorrow!!  Need to get out of my mommy's clothes (sweats).


----------



## ColdSteel

I'll definitely have to take pics of my recycled plastic heart bracelet and pink dress tomorrow! H&M is my playground! There are so many great deals right now.


----------



## platinum_girly

H&M leggings/trousers:


----------



## platinum_girly

Blouse, belt and jeans from H&M:


----------



## cbrooke

Picked up a new dress today - Pink and Navy flowered dress:


----------



## linhhhuynh

^love the look w/ the socks! (unless those are just gorgeous super OTK boots??)


----------



## cbrooke

^Thank you!  They are boots....LD Tuttle Shaper


----------



## linhhhuynh

^they're amazing.. i just got some OTK boots myself, but i love yours!


----------



## kelbell35

I just bought this light pink blazer the other day.  I can't wait to wear it this spring!


----------



## hazeltt

^I've been looking everywhere for this blazer! They are always out of my size!


----------



## linhhhuynh

kelbell35 said:


> I just bought this light pink blazer the other day.  I can't wait to wear it this spring!



i love this! how! how much is it?


----------



## hazeltt

linhhhuynh said:


> i love this! how! how much is it?



I think it is about $40.


----------



## linhhhuynh

hazeltt said:


> I think it is about $40.



thanks!  i'll try and look for it next time i go. there's almost never anything at my H&M though


----------



## kelbell35

linhhhuynh said:


> i love this! how! how much is it?



It is $34.95.  The closest H&M to me, where I found this blazer, is hit or miss and doesn't usually get a lot of great stuff, so hopefully you'll be able to find it at yours, too!


----------



## thithi

cute blazer!!!  it'll be perfect for spring!


----------



## linhhhuynh

kelbell35 said:


> It is $34.95.  The closest H&M to me, where I found this blazer, is hit or miss and doesn't usually get a lot of great stuff, so hopefully you'll be able to find it at yours, too!



thanks! but i wasn't able to find it


----------



## californiaCRUSH

kelbell35 said:


> I just bought this light pink blazer the other day.  I can't wait to wear it this spring!



I love it! I was thinking about buying it too.


----------



## hazeltt

linhhhuynh said:


> thanks! but i wasn't able to find it



I've been to nearly all the H&Ms in my area and it was mostly placed near the entrance of the store (or upstairs, if applicable). Sorry if that didn't make sense, I don't really know how to describe it, but you should see it when you walk right into the store.


----------



## platinum_girly

H&M shoes:


----------



## californiaCRUSH

^ You look smokin'!

How do the shoes wear?


----------



## platinum_girly

^Thankyou doll, you know i have only worn them once thusfar but i think they are really quite sturdy and the heels seem to of not worn down at all, my only complaint with these particular shoes is they were a wee bit uncomfortable at the back of the ankles but other than that a definate thumbs up for the bargain price of £14.99 on sale


----------



## shoes4me

shoes4me said:


> platinum-girly, how is the sizing of those h&m boots? and their shoes in general? (I saw you ordered a few pairs of shoes among other things...)
> 
> I easily get carried away with sale offers myself!



platinum, I´m late here, but thanks for the info!

unfortunately they don´t carry my size (42), otherwise I would be tempted by quite a few of their shoes!

like those ^sandals very much as well. well, at least good for my wallet, that my feet are so large!


----------



## jennyx0

Omg your bod looks hot!


----------



## Mia Bella

Great shots p_g! That hot pink goes so great with your skin tone. 

So I went to H&M today and I brought home a couple of pieces I completely adore!









H&M Cropped crocheted top (looks like a sweater but it's not very sweatery. Very nicely made): $49.95
H&M tank top: $7.95
Jeggings: Frankie B
H&M taupe shoes: $34.95 (So comfy! Go down 1/2 a size)
Necklace: Blow harmonica necklace (You can actually play it )







H&M cropped top (sweatshirt material): $24.95
H&M tank top: $7.95
H&M black shoes: $34.95







H&M cropped top: $17.95







Same crocheted top as the 1st one but in this pretty mint color


----------



## linhhhuynh

^love those H&M black shoes! are the heels very high? is there a way i could see the side of the shoes, pretty please?


----------



## Mia Bella

linhhhuynh said:


> ^love those H&M black shoes! are the heels very high? is there a way i could see the side of the shoes, pretty please?



Here ya go! They're so cute and comfy. I obviously love them since I got 2  It's a 4" heel but they don't feel high *at all*.


----------



## linhhhuynh

^thanks so much mia! they look so cute, i'll see if i can find them at my H&M sometime!


----------



## jennyx0

Mia Bella - you look so gorgeous in those cropped tops! I especially love you in the light pink one.

So spill, you are a model IRL huh


----------



## platinum_girly

shoes4me said:


> platinum, I´m late here, but thanks for the info!
> 
> unfortunately they don´t carry my size (42), otherwise I would be tempted by quite a few of their shoes!
> 
> like those ^sandals very much as well. well, at least good for my wallet, that my feet are so large


 
Awww that sucks! I bet you have real trouble with high street stores with your shoe size then don't you? 



jennyx0 said:


> Omg your bod looks hot!


 
Thankyou 



Mia Bella said:


> Great shots p_g! That hot pink goes so great with your skin tone.
> 
> So I went to H&M today and I brought home a couple of pieces I completely adore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M Cropped crocheted top (looks like a sweater but it's not very sweatery. Very nicely made): $49.95
> H&M tank top: $7.95
> Jeggings: Frankie B
> H&M taupe shoes: $34.95 (So comfy! Go down 1/2 a size)
> Necklace: Blow harmonica necklace (You can actually play it )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M cropped top (sweatshirt material): $24.95
> H&M tank top: $7.95
> H&M black shoes: $34.95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M cropped top: $17.95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same crocheted top as the 1st one but in this pretty mint color


 
Thankyou so much *Mia*, and of course you are absolutely gorgeous and have chosen some fab pieces from H&M


----------



## platinum_girly

H&M top:


----------



## missgiannina

platinum_girly said:


> H&M top:


----------



## Ellapretty

I picked up this sweater in Wheat (pictured above) and grey - they were on sale for $15 (down from $34.95.)






Although this dress has fussy shoulder details - I loved the cream colour and the draping of it. This is a small - they were sold out of XS. I didn't buy it because I'm not sure if/how I'd wear it - but I even think it would work as a light beach cover up...May grab it the next time I'm at H&M.


----------



## Mia Bella

*jennyx0*: you're so sweet! Thank you dollface!

*platinum_girly*: WORK IT! You look fab and I'm sure you turned so many heads in that outfit  Does your DH have to carry around a stick when you go out? 

*Ellapretty*: You look great in that second dress. It'll be perfect for Spring/Summer! 

I bought some more goodies girls! I grabbed everything I liked on the racks, tried them all on and for once I left with every single thing! You can't go wrong with the new Spring/Summer pieces. Get out to H&M pronto!! 






H&M boho fluttery crop top: $29.95
H&M nude cropped tank: $7.95
High waisted, pleated chiffon skirt @ Nordstrom: $28
Dolce Vita wedge sandals: $89
Blow Harmonica necklace: $88
Michael Kors Runway watch






H&M Cropped, stripe sweater: $12.95






H&M Cropped black sweater: $24.95
H&M cropped black tank: $7.95






H&M birds cardigan: $24.95






Bought these nude Dolce Vita sandals today and I am in *LOVE*. After I bought them at Nordstrom I put them on and wore them all day shopping and they were so comfortable and light. I got a compliment from a girl who said they made my legs look a mile long! I'm contemplating getting the black tomorrow.


----------



## scarlet555

um, but... mia bella, your legs *are* a mile long!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I love the "birds" cardigan!


----------



## Mia Bella

Thank you *scarlett555*! 

Here's the Birdie Cardi up close for anyone who wants a better peek. It's so flipping adorable!


----------



## Ellapretty

I saw this in store - and wondered if it would be too "cutesy" on - but it isn't - it looks really pretty on you!



Mia Bella said:


> Thank you *scarlett555*!
> 
> Here's the Birdie Cardi up close for anyone who wants a better peek. It's so flipping adorable!


----------



## lickmypucci

I NEED those Dolce Vita wedges!


----------



## sara09

Mia Bella, great purchases! I love that pleated skirt!


----------



## Mia Bella

Ellapretty said:


> I saw this in store - and wondered if it would be too "cutesy" on - but it isn't - it looks really pretty on you!



I too had the same first impression of it but was very pleased when I put it on.  Thank you!



lickmypucci said:


> I NEED those Dolce Vita wedges!




There are several versions of the DV wedge and you'll see they're all priced very differently:

These are mine - the leather upper, man-made lining/sole:
Dolce Vita 'Pali' in Desert
http://www.zappos.com/dv-by-dolce-vita-pali-grey

This is the leather upper, lining and sole:
Dolce Vita 'Pela'
http://www.zappos.com/dolce-vita-pela-grey

And the higher platform version w/ leather upper, lining and sole:
Dolce Vita 'Jade'
http://www.zappos.com/dolce-vita-jade-nude



sara09 said:


> Mia Bella, great purchases! I love that pleated skirt!



Thanks!  Go to BP in Nordstrom ASAP...it's still out on the racks and for $28 it's a killer deal!


----------



## platinum_girly

*MiaBella*, seriously girl- you have legs for days!!!!

Love everything that you picked up, i am taking a trip to H&M sometime next month so i will be sure to look out for a few pieces that you have kindly modelled for us


----------



## juneping

you ladies really rock those outfits...


----------



## Mininana

love the outfits!! And you got such a great deal on the Dolce Vita Pela wedges they retail for $169!! 


My sister has the hot pink ones they are truly gorgeous 



Mia Bella said:


> *jennyx0*: you're so sweet! Thank you dollface!
> 
> *platinum_girly*: WORK IT! You look fab and I'm sure you turned so many heads in that outfit  Does your DH have to carry around a stick when you go out?
> 
> *Ellapretty*: You look great in that second dress. It'll be perfect for Spring/Summer!
> 
> I bought some more goodies girls! I grabbed everything I liked on the racks, tried them all on and for once I left with every single thing! You can't go wrong with the new Spring/Summer pieces. Get out to H&M pronto!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M boho fluttery crop top: $29.95
> H&M nude cropped tank: $7.95
> High waisted, pleated chiffon skirt @ Nordstrom: $28
> Dolce Vita wedge sandals: $89
> Blow Harmonica necklace: $88
> Michael Kors Runway watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M Cropped, stripe sweater: $12.95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M Cropped black sweater: $24.95
> H&M cropped black tank: $7.95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M birds cardigan: $24.95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought these nude Dolce Vita sandals today and I am in *LOVE*. After I bought them at Nordstrom I put them on and wore them all day shopping and they were so comfortable and light. I got a compliment from a girl who said they made my legs look a mile long! I'm contemplating getting the black tomorrow.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I seriously need to hit up H&M.


----------



## Mininana

Mininana said:


> love the outfits!! And you got such a great deal on the Dolce Vita Pela wedges they retail for $169!!
> 
> 
> My sister has the hot pink ones they are truly gorgeous




I just realized they have the DV version!!! just as pretty and so much cheaper


----------



## platinum_girly

H&M shirt:


----------



## lily25

Nice PG!!!  You are such an enabler!
PS I love you new siggy! Hahaha tell them girl!

Here is the new organic cotton t shirt with the flowers.






bad pic because it is taken with my cell, in reality the color is BAM out there, really cheery!


----------



## platinum_girly

lily25 said:


> Nice PG!!! You are such an enabler!
> PS I love you new siggy! Hahaha tell them girl!
> 
> Here is the new organic cotton t shirt with the flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad pic because it is taken with my cell, in reality the color is BAM out there, really cheery!


 
Ooh that looks like a gorgeous coral colour, is it in real life?

You have a gorgy figure, so trim 

Haha yeah gotta love the signature, it is certainly how i feel on the subject


----------



## lily25

yes very bright coral like the desert on my avatar!

I'm not trim just recovering from food poisoning, I've lost some weight, not the healthy way.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

LOVE it!! Where did you get those hot shorts??!  I want them!



platinum_girly said:


> H&M shirt:


----------



## PrincessBal

The oversized Cardigan is from H&M and so is the black long sleeve t-shirt underneath


----------



## PetiteAsianGirl

Just wanted to share one of my favorite purchases ever from H&M....a draped lace dress. This is from last Fall, but another blogger just bought it this week in a NYC store for $7 (retailed for $60)!! I've seen a few lingering at my local stores too, with no visible sale or clearance tags. Apparently it rings up at $7, so it's quite a steal if you come across this.


----------



## kelbell35

^ Gorgeous!  That dress looks amazing on you!

Everyone looks great in their H&M pieces!


----------



## platinum_girly

lily25 said:


> yes very bright coral like the desert on my avatar!
> 
> I'm not trim just recovering from food poisoning, I've lost some weight, not the healthy way.


 
I love the colour coral, it really is such a happy and summery shade...

So sorry to hear about the food poisoning, but glad to hear that you are on the mend 



scorpiosgirl69 said:


> LOVE it!! Where did you get those hot shorts??! I want them!


 
They are from a store here called "New look", they have a website also: http://www.newlook.com/ HTH


----------



## ilovefashion87

Jeans and top! I love this top! What shoes look better black, camel or neither?


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Ilovefashion ....That top is cute!  Im torn, I think I like the black better, but nude works


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^ thank you


----------



## Minda

^^love the top! I am going to look for it at my local H&M today. Both shoes work!


----------



## P.Y.T.

ilovefashion87 said:


> Jeans and top! I love this top! What shoes look better black, camel or neither?


Luv it! I personally like the nude heel paired with a dark denim skinny jean..


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^ thank you, I was going to wear that shirt with dark skinnys too! So I'll pair the camel shoes with the dark skinnys


----------



## platinum_girly

ilovefashion87 said:


> Jeans and top! I love this top! What shoes look better black, camel or neither?


 
Wow girl you lost a lot of weight, you look fab, any secrets you can share? 

LOVE the shirt/blouse, i definately have a thing for animal print, will never stop being sexy in my book


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^ Just portion control and working out 5 days a week 
i still have 30 more pounds to go


----------



## Sparklybags

my new sweater from h&m 







They've got some really cute pieces there at the moment, but I don't normally find the things you all post!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

PrincessBal said:


> The oversized Cardigan is from H&M and so is the black long sleeve t-shirt underneath



I love love love your outfit.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

ilovefashion87 said:


> Jeans and top! I love this top! What shoes look better black, camel or neither?



You look super hot! Is this top new?

I'm dying for an animal print something and I love that shirt.


----------



## Alyana

ilovefashion87 said:


> Jeans and top! I love this top! What shoes look better black, camel or neither?



omg where are the shoes from! I love them!!


----------



## ilovefashion87

I bought it a few weeks ago, they still have a ton at my local H&M



californiaCRUSH said:


> You look super hot! Is this top new?
> 
> I'm dying for an animal print something and I love that shirt.


----------



## ilovefashion87

They are both steve madden, the black is caryssa, the camel are Piccoo 



Alyana said:


> omg where are the shoes from! I love them!!


----------



## carvedwords

Sparklybags said:


> my new sweater from h&m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've got some really cute pieces there at the moment, but I don't normally find the things you all post!


 
This is REALLY cute!!  I want to head to H&M and check it out.  I haven't been there in a long time!


----------



## PrincessBal

Jacket, top, necklace and skirt are from H&M:


----------



## kelbell35

^I love it all... you look gorgeous!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

ilovefashion87 said:


> I bought it a few weeks ago, they still have a ton at my local H&M



I am kicking myself right now for not going into H&M when I was at the mall yesterday.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

ilovefashion87 said:


> They are both steve madden, the black is caryssa, the camel are Piccoo



could've fooled me!! i thought they were both YSL Tribtoos!! 

my friend also got a flowy top from H&M. so pretty. i may have to take a drive to our closest location...an hour away


----------



## PrincessBal

H&M dress and top over it


----------



## ilovefashion87

I wish lol! i only have one pair of YSL's the tribute sandal, im selling my tribtoos they were to small , but am eyeing a pair of CL bianca's to replace them , and they have some cute stuff i say go for the drive 



flsurfergirl3 said:


> could've fooled me!! i thought they were both YSL Tribtoos!!
> 
> my friend also got a flowy top from H&M. so pretty. i may have to take a drive to our closest location...an hour away


----------



## platinum_girly

H&M fringed boots:


----------



## Seto

First time posting here, I don't have much from H&M, but I picked up this rust flutter sleeve dress in January for $15.






You guys really rock the H&M stuff, looks fabulous on you all


----------



## ilovefashion87

Dress, Excuse my face and hair, lol


----------



## scarlet555

^^ hello gorgeous! You look hot!


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^ thank you


----------



## DisCo

H&M romper that was too big on me so I just wore an oversized LS shirt to cover the loose top so the effect is like I'm wearing shorts.


----------



## purselover328

ilovefashion87 said:


> Dress, Excuse my face and hair, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! you look amazing, I love that dress on you!


----------



## ilovefashion87

thank you purse


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Purselover ....OMG a doggy clothing consignment boutique!!!  I luv it, great idea


----------



## purselover328

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Purselover ....OMG a doggy clothing consignment boutique!!!  I luv it, great idea



Aww thank you Its my little hobby!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

ilovefashion87 said:


> Dress, Excuse my face and hair, lol



Ooh, I love that dress! I wonder if my local H&M would have it.


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^ they should, I've been to all 3 H&M we have here in San Diego and they all had them. It's in the divided section it comes in this color, black and now a hot pink


----------



## platinum_girly

H&M tank:


----------



## ilovefashion87

H&M jeans,button up, vest,and sunnies


----------



## platinum_girly

^Awwww how cute!!!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

P_G ... I love that skirt...cant wait for spring weather!!! 

Ilovefashion ...OMG is that not the cutest!  He is such a handsome lil one.  How old is he?  My lil man turned 2 in December.  H&M has really cute clothes for boys!!


----------



## loserxstar

ilovefashion87, your baby is soooooo cute!!!!  soooo soooo soooo sooo adorable!!!  he could be a little model!!!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

platinum_girly said:


> H&M tank:


Love this!! It's warm in England?! When I was there in March, it was chilly!!!



ilovefashion87 said:


> H&M jeans,button up, vest,and sunnies


OMG, he is soo adorable! I love his hair!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you he will be 17 months on the 17th , I love their clothes at H&M, but now he is in the toddler section and it's hard to find 18-24 months I cannot believe he's not baby anymore 




luvsagreatdeal said:


> P_G ... I love that skirt...cant wait for spring weather!!!
> 
> Ilovefashion ...OMG is that not the cutest!  He is such a handsome lil one.  How old is he?  My lil man turned 2 in December.  H&M has really cute clothes for boys!!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Hes a big boy!  Yes mommy hes growing up ... I love that HM has boys clothes that look like real "boy" stuff ..not weird primary color sweats kinda clothes ( no offense to anyone) He looks like a lil man ...


----------



## lily25

^ I agree these are real boy clothes, love them! And they look good quality too!

I went to H&M for underwear (lately I only buy undies from them, their bras fit me perfectly) and also got a top and dress. Here is the dress...






Really nice cotton knit dress with nautical theme in white and bright yellow. It fits great only a little wide around the waist, I could have gone to XS but it would be too short for my liking. And the best thing was it was marked down to 10 euros, a steal!

This is the top I got, it is soooo cute! My DH was crazy about the top! Sorry no modeling pics because the sun is down, perhaps tomorrow.





Did anyone try out anything from the new trousers line? I'm terribly disappointed from the chinos (those with the cuff like capri), I went down to size 34 and they were still sagging , horrible fit. The material felt good but the cuts are crazy. Too bad because the prices were good.


----------



## LVjudy

lily25 said:


> the cuts are crazy! i fell in love w/ a pair of chinos but the 8 was a bit snug but the 10 were huge (mainly in the rear) which was not a good look.  i ended up buying the 8 & lost a few lbs and now they fit much better LOL!


----------



## lily25

^ exactly it shags at all the wrong places... I'm glad it fits good on you.

Here is my new top:


----------



## PrincessBal

H&M Cargo/Army Pants and black necklace:


----------



## PrincessBal

H&M Jeans and longsleeve grey top:


----------



## pchan2802

H&M skirt


----------



## platinum_girly

^wow you have a great figure, you look fab!


----------



## pchan2802

platinum_girly said:


> ^wow you have a great figure, you look fab!



Thank you


----------



## pchan2802

H&M dress (old) and jacket (new)


----------



## ilovefashion87

Jeans


----------



## ilovechanel2

^^ Adorable!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Here's two more outfits from when he turned 1 in oct


----------



## ilovechanel2

Awwww such a cutie


----------



## ilovefashion87

thank you


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

He's the cutest baby ever!! I just want to squeeze him!!



ilovefashion87 said:


> Here's two more outfits from when he turned 1 in oct


----------



## Mia Bella

ilovefashion87 said:


> Jeans



Are you kidding me?!??!?! He is *ADORABLE*.

Aughh, his little pants....no, his entire outfit. I just want to eat him up!!!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you  I just can't get enough of their boy clothes


----------



## ilovefashion87

I was bored! Here's some recent items I bought jeans and top








Skirt




This blazer is my favorite! I bought this in the early fall/winter and it didn't fit but knew I had to have it and now it fits perfect 












Blazer




Jeans


----------



## juneping

*ilovefashion87* - u look fab!!


----------



## lily25

You really look fab, love the striped jacket and the coral mini skirt! Your boy is the cutest!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you


----------



## californiaCRUSH

ilovefashion87 said:


> I was bored! Here's some recent items I bought jeans and top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This blazer is my favorite! I bought this in the early fall/winter and it didn't fit but knew I had to have it and now it fits perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeans




You are so fierce. Seriously my inspiration.


----------



## ilovefashion87

thank you




californiaCRUSH said:


> You are so fierce. Seriously my inspiration.


----------



## terebina786

ilovefashion87 said:


> I was bored! Here's some recent items I bought jeans and top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This blazer is my favorite! I bought this in the early fall/winter and it didn't fit but knew I had to have it and now it fits perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeans



You look AMAZING! The first pic with the jeans are giving me inspiration to rock flares.


----------



## NYCBelle

Love all the outfits!! Love H&M clothes but I just can't deal with the crowds, disarray and long fitting room lines ahhh!


----------



## PixieGirl

Striped top from H & M 




Mustard Yellow cardigan from H & M

I go into H&M all the time but never find anything to buy b/c things are usually too short for me or too trendy so I was super excited. I never thought a mustard cardigan would be so versatile but it is the perfect cardigan. It adds a great pop of color! I made 6 different outfits with it.


----------



## Anastasia8137

Hi everyone!

I'm new to this forum. 

Wanted to ask if you girls know why in europe h&m stores don't have clothes in size 32.  
I remeber reading somewhere that in the US the smallest size was 2 wich equals european 32. But when I've been to 5 h&m stores in 3 different european countries I was told that the smallest size was 34. That's just kind of wierd.


----------



## juneping

Anastasia8137 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new to this forum.
> 
> Wanted to ask if you girls know why in europe h&m stores don't have clothes in size 32.
> I remeber reading somewhere that in the US the smallest size was 2 wich equals european 32. But when I've been to 5 h&m stores in 3 different european countries I was told that the smallest size was 34. That's just kind of wierd.


i think each country got their own sizing system.
i really hate H&M sizing....i am US4 which should be european size 38 (US2 is european 36..and so fore)...but they do 36 same as US size 6 or something like that. it's ridiculous. i always follow european size at H&M and they usually fits me....but it also means i am a US 6. but i can no way wear any JCrew, Banana Republic in size 6 b/c i always had to go down a size in those brands.


----------



## xoxoCat

PixieGirl said:


> Striped top from H & M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustard Yellow cardigan from H & M
> 
> I go into H&M all the time but never find anything to buy b/c things are usually too short for me or too trendy so I was super excited. I never thought a mustard cardigan would be so versatile but it is the perfect cardigan. It adds a great pop of color! I made 6 different outfits with it.



Pixiegirl, I love the yellow cardigan! I think that's the one I was considering buying. I love the color, but I thought it was a bit too flimsy and the fabric was really thin. But seeing it in pictures kind of makes me want to go get it...

Cat.


----------



## platinum_girly

Actually depending upon which EU country the store is based from then the sizes vary, here is a just a few countries:
UK and ROI                   8 10 12 14 16 18 20  
US                               4   6   8  10 12 14 16 
Scandinavia & Germany  34 36 38 40 42 44 46 
Italy                            38 40 42 44 46 48 50 
France, Spain & Portugal 36 38 40 42 44 46 48


----------



## PixieGirl

xoxoCat said:


> Pixiegirl, I love the yellow cardigan! I think that's the one I was considering buying. I love the color, but I thought it was a bit too flimsy and the fabric was really thin. But seeing it in pictures kind of makes me want to go get it...
> 
> Cat.



Really? I was actually very surprised that the cardigan feels like a  fairly decent thickness cardigan.. similar to a J. Crew cardigan...  maybe you saw a different one or maybe they are different depending on your country? I am in the UK right now. This cardigan was located with their basics section and they had a lot of different colors including two different yellows, this mustard one and a more true yellow. Anyway, you should get one. I really love this color. Its been kind of like a neutral for me and I can't stop wearing it!


----------



## lily25

^ I want a true yellow cardi! I've been looking for one for so long!

Here is my knit cotton dress I got the other day, I 'm very fond of it!











 I wear it with my new sky blue Lanvin flats!

I'm so in love with stripes!


----------



## purselover328

ilovefashion87 said:


> Here's two more outfits from when he turned 1 in oct


OMG!!! Can I have him??....he is so darn cute, I cant stand it!
You dress him so nice!


----------



## purselover328

*Ilovefashion87*You look amazing! I love all of these outfits.....I actually have the stripped one


----------



## Anastasia8137

juneping said:


> i think each country got their own sizing system.
> i really hate H&M sizing....i am US4 which should be european size 38 (US2 is european 36..and so fore)...but they do 36 same as US size 6 or something like that. it's ridiculous. i always follow european size at H&M and they usually fits me....but it also means i am a US 6. but i can no way wear any JCrew, Banana Republic in size 6 b/c i always had to go down a size in those brands.


 The problem is their 34 is far too big on me. But I'm sure 32 would fit much better. Their sizing is so inconsistent...sometimes their XS fits like L. They really should do something about it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Lily25* - we're dress twins!!!!  isn't this the most comfortable dress.  The color looks great on you!  They were BOGO free last week so I got the yellow/white and the grey/brown combo..


----------



## lily25

woohoo dress twins! 
It was on a special offer only 10 euro! I saw the brown stripes, but I'm not wearing brown unfortunately!
It is very comfortable!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Lol thank you, you can have him lol
He is in that terrible 2 stage and he's only 17 mons. 



purselover328 said:


> OMG!!! Can I have him??....he is so darn cute, I cant stand it!
> You dress him so nice!


----------



## xoxoCat

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This was my outfit a couple of days ago! I usually like taking pictures outside, but it was too raining, so I opted out of that. Both the poncho and the belt are from H&M. I was never a huge fan of ponchos, but belted I think it resembles a cardigan!

Poncho: H&M
Belt: H&M
Scarf: Forever 21
Hat: Talula; Aritzia
Tights: TNA; Aritzia

Cat.​


----------



## Sparklybags

This poncho is one of my favourite things at H&M right now! You look fabulous in it!!!


----------



## xoxoCat

^ Thank you!!! 

Cat


----------



## shesnochill

*xoxoCat*, I saw that poncho on sale and was so tempted to get it! You look great! Loved the way you accessorized 







2 hats I got Friday night  I couldn't decide which one to get so I got both.. haha!


----------



## lily25

Both look great on you! I love the boater (the one on the right!)


----------



## flsurfergirl3

ilovefashion87 said:


> I was bored! Here's some recent items I bought jeans and top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This blazer is my favorite! I bought this in the early fall/winter and it didn't fit but knew I had to have it and now it fits perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeans



that striped blazer is amazing!!!!


----------



## kookycookie

OT..but annaversary..ur hair looks amazing!


----------



## xoxoCat

Thanks, annaversary.

Cat.


----------



## divalicioust

Me in H&M with a fabulous dress I bought today during my_* I lost all of my 28 lbs baby weight after 2 years and I'm celebrating with a shopping spree spa day*_ with my bestie.
​


----------



## momofgirls

divalicioust said:


> Me in H&M with a fabulous dress I bought today during my_* I lost all of my 28 lbs baby weight after 2 years and I'm celebrating with a shopping spree spa day*_ with my bestie.
> ​


Good for you


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

divalicioust said:


> Me in H&M with a fabulous dress I bought today during my_* I lost all of my 28 lbs baby weight after 2 years and I'm celebrating with a shopping spree spa day*_ with my bestie.​


 congrats ...your baby girl is such a cutie


----------



## divalicioust

momofgirls said:


> Good for you




Thanks, a day of pampering and shopping was just what I needed.  

One of the perks of losing weight is a WHOLE NEW WARDROBE, lol.


----------



## divalicioust

luvsagreatdeal said:


> congrats ...your baby girl is such a cutie


Thank you, your little fella is a cutie as well, shall we hook them up, j/k?
​


----------



## purselover328

ilovefashion87 said:


> Lol thank you, you can have him lol
> He is in that terrible 2 stage and he's only 17 mons.



Lol! uh oh...sounds like you've got your hands full!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Picked these up today, jumper, blazer and dress


----------



## ilovefashion87

Picked these up today, jumper, blazer and dress


----------



## ilovefashion87

Oops didn't realize my phone posted it twice


----------



## shesnochill

*lily25*, i think i like the boater more too  haha! i wore it first this weekend!
















*kookycookie*, OT but i adore your avatar! i've been trying to find one every where!!! anyways, thanks for the compliment on my hair but it's been getting ridiculously long.. to a point where it's kind of disgusting now to be honest! haha! it's like a mop! (at least it feels like it whenever it's bath time!) i've been growing it out to donate  it's going bye bye in 3 months just on time for a new look for my graduation.


----------



## shesnochill

ilovefashion87 said:


> Oops didn't realize my phone posted it twice



I'm in love with that striped dress + blazer! I would love to go shopping with you  Love your taste!


----------



## NYCBelle

ilovefashion87 said:


> Oops didn't realize my phone posted it twice


 

great outfits ilovefashion!!


----------



## margaritas

*ilovefashion87*: You look amazing! Love all 3, especially the dress!


----------



## sarasmith3269

annaversary said:


> I'm in love with that striped dress + blazer! I would love to go shopping with you  Love your taste!



+1 I LOVE that combo, I want to run right out and get it.  Like x100 love.


----------



## xoxoCat

Annaversary, I love the straw hat! But I'm more jealous of the weather. It's still SNOWING where I live.


Cat.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

*ilovefashion87* - I love both pieces! I think the striped dress is my fave though.

*annaversary* - I wish I was somewhere warm!!! I'm so jealous you can wear shorts!




Here's what I picked up from H&M today:





This was $24.99






I have been eying this for a few weeks. When I saw it was on sale for $10, I had to get it. I'm going to pair it with a brown belt around my waist though.


----------



## NYCBelle

wow love that stripe dress!! 



LoveMyMarc said:


> *ilovefashion87* - I love both pieces! I think the striped dress is my fave though.
> 
> *annaversary* - I wish I was somewhere warm!!! I'm so jealous you can wear shorts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I picked up from H&M today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was $24.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been eying this for a few weeks. When I saw it was on sale for $10, I had to get it. I'm going to pair it with a brown belt around my waist though.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

NYCBelle said:


> wow love that stripe dress!!



Thanks!


----------



## LVjudy

LoveMyMarc said:


> I have been eying this for a few weeks. When I saw it was on sale for $10, I had to get it. I'm going to pair it with a brown belt around my waist though.



that dress is so cute, you look great! had plans on going to h&m tomorrow to do a return but now it looks like i might need to do an exchange


----------



## LoveMyMarc

LVjudy said:


> that dress is so cute, you look great! had plans on going to h&m tomorrow to do a return but now it looks like i might need to do an exchange



Aw, thank you so much!! Hopefully they have it there! It's such a cute and comfy dress.


----------



## flrich23

So glad I found this thread.  You ladies look lovely.


----------



## MACsarah

LoveMyMarc: I love the yellow stripe dress! I've been looking for ever since I saw another tPF model it. Its so perfect for summer.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

MACsarah said:


> LoveMyMarc: I love the yellow stripe dress! I've been looking for ever since I saw another tPF model it. Its so perfect for summer.



Thank you! Good luck in your search. I hope you find it.


----------



## takeoutbox

bird dress, it''s one size too big, but the last one left in the store, so i took it.  

it looks like this 






i wore it like this


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^ So cute! Love the way you styled it!


----------



## takeoutbox

thanks cute classy.


----------



## momofgirls

ilovefashion87 said:


> Picked these up today, jumper, blazer and dress


You look great


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^ thank you


----------



## pinkpolo

takeoutbox said:


> bird dress, it''s one size too big, but the last one left in the store, so i took it.
> [/IMG]



Cute dress! Did you wear something underneath that dress (since I see black peeking out of the bird dress) when you styled it?


----------



## Sparklybags

I love how you styled the dress takeoutbox!!

H&M sweater






Blouse


----------



## linhhhuynh

everyone looks amazing!!


----------



## takeoutbox

pinkpolo said:


> Cute dress! Did you wear something underneath that dress (since I see black peeking out of the bird dress) when you styled it?



hi pinkpolo, great eye. yes i'm wearing a ruffled tank dress underneath to give it some more length, otherwise it's scandalously short.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Sparklybags said:


> I love how you styled the dress takeoutbox!!
> 
> H&M sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blouse


Love the floral top!


----------



## LVjudy

LoveMyMarc said:


> Thank you! Good luck in your search. I hope you find it.



i went to my local H&M today & sadly they only had 2 of the lovely yellow dresses and neither was my size  they had plenty of the grey & brownish dress but it wasnt nearly as cute.  for those interested in the yellow you might want to run, dont walk to H&M...


----------



## LoveMyMarc

LVjudy said:


> i went to my local H&M today & sadly they only had 2 of the lovely yellow dresses and neither was my size  they had plenty of the grey & brownish dress but it wasnt nearly as cute.  for those interested in the yellow you might want to run, dont walk to H&M...



Aw, I'm soo sorry! At my nearby H&M they had every size.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sparklybags said:


> I love how you styled the dress takeoutbox!!
> 
> H&M sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blouse



You've got great style! I always like your outfits.


----------



## Sparklybags

LoveMyMarc said:


> Love the floral top!


 


CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> You've got great style! I always like your outfits.


 
awww thanks so much girls


----------



## Ellapretty

I picked up this animal print scarf today - one side is Zebra and the other is Leopard. I'm not usually drawn to animal prints - but this scarf is so light yet voluminous - I'm going to be wearing it a lot this spring!


----------



## sammie225

love that leopard scarf  i think i'm gonna pick it up today haha  are you wearing the zebra over the leopard ? because there is some leopard sneeking out of the zebra


----------



## quynh_1206

takeoutbox said:


> bird dress, it''s one size too big, but the last one left in the store, so i took it.
> 
> it looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wore it like this


 
Love This!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Ellapretty said:


> I picked up this animal print scarf today - one side is Zebra and the other is Leopard. I'm not usually drawn to animal prints - but this scarf is so light yet voluminous - I'm going to be wearing it a lot this spring!



I need this IMMEDIATELY. I'm about to run to my mall in hopes they have this.


----------



## Ellapretty

sammie225 said:


> love that leopard scarf  i think i'm gonna pick it up today haha  are you wearing the zebra over the leopard ? because there is some leopard sneeking out of the zebra



The scarf is reversible - but unless you fold it completely, you might get a bit of the other side peeking through 




californiaCRUSH said:


> I need this IMMEDIATELY. I'm about to  run to my mall in hopes they have this.



I hope you find it! I wanted a leopard scarf and I thought it was too late because H&M had released theirs a while back (I think in October)...when I saw this scarf, I just grabbed it and went straight to the register.


----------



## P.Y.T.

I have the zebra print one, and the leopard one I have too but in a different color.

Very cute ladies


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

that scarf is cute! I need to grab that.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

that bluebird dress is cute! I was looking for it two weeks ago but it was gone : (


----------



## novella

Ellapretty said:


> I picked up this animal print scarf today - one side is Zebra and the other is Leopard. I'm not usually drawn to animal prints - but this scarf is so light yet voluminous - I'm going to be wearing it a lot this spring!



I love this scarf. I'm going to have to go to H&M this weekend!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Ellapretty said:


> The scarf is reversible - but unless you fold it completely, you might get a bit of the other side peeking through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you find it! I wanted a leopard scarf and I thought it was too late because H&M had released theirs a while back (I think in October)...when I saw this scarf, I just grabbed it and went straight to the register.



I went yesterday and all the cute stuff that had been out the week before was gone  I was so upset.


----------



## Squeaky00

I love this thread.  Does anyone know if they still have these scarfs in store? before I waste a drive there..



Ellapretty said:


> I picked up this animal print scarf today - one side is Zebra and the other is Leopard. I'm not usually drawn to animal prints - but this scarf is so light yet voluminous - I'm going to be wearing it a lot this spring!


----------



## Squeaky00

CaliforniaCRUSH do you know if they still have the reversible scarf in store?


----------



## CoachGirl12

Ellapretty said:


> I picked up this animal print scarf today - one side is Zebra and the other is Leopard. I'm not usually drawn to animal prints - but this scarf is so light yet voluminous - I'm going to be wearing it a lot this spring!


Fabulous! I need that scarf in my life, LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Ellapretty*- that scarf is FABULOUS!

Here are some dresses I picked up recently:


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^ I want to try the first one on. The SA was wearing it , it looked cute on


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ you gotta try it on!!!  For sizing, I purchased a M, but could have gotten away with it in a S.


----------



## Squeaky00

Does anyone know how much the actual cost of the scarf is? Can you tell I really want it..lol

DC Cutie..since that dress is yellow and white.  Can you see through the part that is white?


----------



## P.Y.T.

Squeaky00 said:


> Does anyone know how much the actual cost of the scarf is? Can you tell I really want it..lol
> 
> DC Cutie..since that dress is yellow and white. Can you see through the part that is white?


 
$14.00 bucks

@DC-Cutie -cute stripe dresses. They remind me of one that I have from
french connection.


----------



## Creammia

I luv your maxi flora dress...its perfect for summer!! 



LoveMyMarc said:


> *ilovefashion87* - I love both pieces! I think the striped dress is my fave though.
> 
> *annaversary* - I wish I was somewhere warm!!! I'm so jealous you can wear shorts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I picked up from H&M today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was $24.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been eying this for a few weeks. When I saw it was on sale for $10, I had to get it. I'm going to pair it with a brown belt around my waist though.


----------



## Babestaaa

I loveeee this blouse I saw thats white with navy blue flower prints. Looks so mediterranean but the size 4 didn't fit =/ Can't find it anywhere else


----------



## terebina786

I saw the striped dress today and now I'm kicking myself for not buying it... I guess I'm going to have to make another trip tomorrow.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Creammia said:


> I luv your maxi flora dress...its perfect for summer!!



Thanks!!!


----------



## arnott

DC-Cutie said:


> *Ellapretty*- that scarf is FABULOUS!
> 
> Here are some dresses I picked up recently:



Any modeling pics?


----------



## ilovefashion87

Picked this faux leather snake skin print skirt $10 abs black button up 12.95


----------



## DC-Cutie

Squeaky00 said:


> Does anyone know how much the actual cost of the scarf is? Can you tell I really want it..lol
> 
> DC Cutie..since that dress is yellow and white. Can you see through the part that is white?


 
Hi, no it's not see through.  I'll take pics and post...s


----------



## terebina786

DC, can you also do modelling pics of that grey/brown striped dress pleeeeease??  

I bought it today and I'm at a loss of how to style it.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

ilovefashion87 said:


> Picked this faux leather snake skin print skirt $10 abs black button up 12.95



Your bod is slamming!
I'm dying of envy.


----------



## Squeaky00

DC-Cutie said:


> Hi, no it's not see through. I'll take pics and post...s


 

Thanks I end up buying 2 of the striped dresses.  I had to get a xs but I kind of wish they would of had Smalls..but its not tight.

I went to the store yesterday and they did not have the reversible scarf     the sales associate said she has never seen them.  She said since we live in south florida we might get it last.  Does anyone have a style number for the scarf?


----------



## ilovefashion87

Awww thanks, it's still a work in progress , lol. 




californiaCRUSH said:


> Your bod is slamming!
> I'm dying of envy.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

ilovefashion87 said:


> Awww thanks, it's still a work in progress , lol.



I need your motivation! 

I've lost a lot of weight since August but kind of plateau'd since New Years and have been slacking ever since.


----------



## ilovefashion87

That's great, I've been stuck at my same weight because I've been eating a bunch of junk, but working out everyday keeps me from gaining. I'm back at eating healthy so I can loose another 30 pounds and get to my goal weight by the end of summer




californiaCRUSH said:


> I need your motivation!
> 
> I've lost a lot of weight since August but kind of plateau'd since New Years and have been slacking ever since.


----------



## nyssa.

Ellapretty said:


> I picked up this animal print scarf today - one side is Zebra and the other is Leopard. I'm not usually drawn to animal prints - but this scarf is so light yet voluminous - I'm going to be wearing it a lot this spring!



That's a really cute scarf! I love how it's double sided.


----------



## nyssa.

ilovefashion87 said:


> That's great, I've been stuck at my same weight because I've been eating a bunch of junk, but working out everyday keeps me from gaining. I'm back at eating healthy so I can loose another 30 pounds and get to my goal weight by the end of summer



Wow! I admire your determination to reach your health goal. Good luck


----------



## californiaCRUSH

ilovefashion87 said:


> That's great, I've been stuck at my same weight because I've been eating a bunch of junk, but working out everyday keeps me from gaining. I'm back at eating healthy so I can loose another 30 pounds and get to my goal weight by the end of summer



I'm having the same problem! I went off my diet and have been eating regular foods but thankfully haven't gained anything but muscle.

I set more of a goal size for myself and I'm almost there but I'd still like to lose another 20 pounds.


----------



## terebina786

I picked up the reversible scarf today... the only place close to me that had them was Yonge/Bloor.. and they had a lot too.


----------



## Squeaky00

Can someone/any give me the style(upc) number on the tag for the scarf. thanks


----------



## Ellapretty

terebina786 said:


> I picked up the reversible scarf today... the only place close to me that had them was Yonge/Bloor.. and they had a lot too.



That's fantastic - so glad they are still available - I wasn't sure if I'd found something leftover from fall.



Squeaky00 said:


> Can someone/any give me the style(upc) number  on the tag for the scarf. thanks



My receipt says: "Hat and Scarf 842870" - not sure if that is helpful.


----------



## Squeaky00

thanks ella..i hope the south floridians get it. i will keep calling.


----------



## kelbell35

I went to H&M today, and the Conscious Collection was already out.  There's a lot of cute pieces in the collection!  I got this dress...  It's pretty poofy on the bottom, but it's really nice!  I especially love the scalloped hem.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

H&M flower top and cargo pants.  Very comfy!!


----------



## arnott

kelbell35 said:


> I went to H&M today, and the Conscious Collection was already out.  There's a lot of cute pieces in the collection!  I got this dress...  It's pretty poofy on the bottom, but it's really nice!  I especially love the scalloped hem.




Very nice!  Any modeling pics?  How much is the dress?


----------



## loverundercover

kelbell35 said:


> I went to H&M today, and the Conscious Collection was already out.  There's a lot of cute pieces in the collection!  I got this dress...  It's pretty poofy on the bottom, but it's really nice!  I especially love the scalloped hem.



Gorgeous dress! I'm tempted to check my H&M now in Dublin (is this a worldwide collection?) but I'm not sure if the way the top is cut will make having a larger chest look tacky


----------



## prettysquare

^I like that dress a lot! It's so feminine and cute with the scalloped hem. The low cut top does concern me a bit too...I don't think I can comfortably pull that off.
I downloaded the H&M app yesterday and bought these awesomely high-waisted, tailored shorts. 




I've been looking everywhere for a pair of tailored shorts for the summer. And these are the best fit! I have no curves at all, so usually high-waisted things do not fit well, but I would recommend these to the petite ladies. They seem to be cut pretty small.




They have great details and finish for H&M. Not their cheapest line though at $34.95 USD.


----------



## platinum_girly

^I LOVE those shorts! So chic!


----------



## yellow08

*Kelbell35*, love that dress!!!
Nice outfit, *Heartmymj*!
cute shorts, *Prettysquare*


----------



## aliwishesbear

has anyone seen the crochet cropped fringe vest in the spring magazine in stores???


----------



## prettysquare

^no. I looked for it yesterday in two of the NYC shops (34th/7th and 42nd/5th) and could not find it. I really want that one too =(
It must have been in the shops though because I've seen other people wear it.


----------



## KatsBags

It was just announced that H&M is finally coming to Denver!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Kelbell35 and Prettysquare love the outfits!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

yellow08 said:


> *Kelbell35*, love that dress!!!
> Nice outfit, *Heartmymj*!
> cute shorts, *Prettysquare*


 
Thanks!


----------



## kelbell35

Thank you, ladies 



arnott said:


> Very nice!  Any modeling pics?  How much is the dress?



It is $49.95, I believe. I'll try to post modeling pictures when I get home from work.


----------



## kelbell35

loverundercover said:


> Gorgeous dress! I'm tempted to check my H&M now in Dublin (is this a worldwide collection?) but I'm not sure if the way the top is cut will make having a larger chest look tacky



I'm not sure if it's a worldwide collection, but they're advertising it on the main page of their website, so I would think it is. I have an average size chest, so I think it works, but it might be a little too risqué if you have a larger chest.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

prettysquare said:


> ^I like that dress a lot! It's so feminine and cute with the scalloped hem. The low cut top does concern me a bit too...I don't think I can comfortably pull that off.
> I downloaded the H&M app yesterday and bought these awesomely high-waisted, tailored shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking everywhere for a pair of tailored shorts for the summer. And these are the best fit! I have no curves at all, so usually high-waisted things do not fit well, but I would recommend these to the petite ladies. They seem to be cut pretty small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have great details and finish for H&M. Not their cheapest line though at $34.95 USD.


Love Love Love those shorts!  The material looks great for that price and the tailored look will be great with lots of different looks!  Congrats


----------



## kelbell35

HeartMyMJs said:


> H&M flower top and cargo pants.  Very comfy!!



Love this outfit with that MJ!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

kelbell35 said:


> Love this outfit with that MJ!


 
Thanks kellbell!!!


----------



## shesnochill

kelbell35 said:


> I went to H&M today, and the Conscious Collection was already out.  There's a lot of cute pieces in the collection!  I got this dress...  It's pretty poofy on the bottom, but it's really nice!  I especially love the scalloped hem.



I love that dress!! How does it fit? I'm thinking about getting it for a wedding in June


----------



## prettysquare

Hehe me too. I'm just waiting for a hot day now!
The material is really heavy for shorts, but that's how they keep the tailored look. I think this type of material might pill after some wear, not sure. It's a heavy, stretchy sort of material. Kinda reminds me of my laptop sleeve...almost neoprene like. 

so I tried on that scalloped edge dress. Ooooo man is that riske on. No photos haha. I had to pass, cute as it is, I don't have a place to wear that to. 



luvsagreatdeal said:


> Love Love Love those shorts!  The material looks great for that price and the tailored look will be great with lots of different looks!  Congrats


----------



## kelbell35

annaversary said:


> I love that dress!! How does it fit? I'm thinking about getting it for a wedding in June



I love it, but you'd definitely have to try it on first.  I'm not sure if it'd be appropriate for a wedding - it's very low-cut, and depending on your height, it might be too short (I'm 5'7", and it hits me at about mid-thigh).  I didn't get to take mod shots tonight, but I did try it on with a bandeau top and a tank top, and that helps to not show too much boobage.  It's so pretty though - I want to wear it everywhere!


----------



## Blondee178

Stopped by H&M yesterday...Oh myyyyy! Lately I would go & walk out empty handed....this time I was a few steps in the door & had grabbed almost everything in sight!! Ended up getting a few pieces from the Conscious Collection & trying my hardest to not go back & get more!!


----------



## aliwishesbear

I wanted that dress but they didn't have it at the one I went to.  Also a lot of the smaller sizes were missing for the conscious collection!  =(



kelbell35 said:


> I went to H&M today, and the Conscious Collection was already out.  There's a lot of cute pieces in the collection!  I got this dress...  It's pretty poofy on the bottom, but it's really nice!  I especially love the scalloped hem.


----------



## aliwishesbear

prettysquare said:


> ^no. I looked for it yesterday in two of the NYC shops (34th/7th and 42nd/5th) and could not find it. I really want that one too =(
> It must have been in the shops though because I've seen other people wear it.



I ended up finding it at the one I went to...it was kinda hidden though!!  i did 3 loops around the store before I found it...so i'd go look again or ask an SA.


----------



## aleah

Wow... I remember when I was younger and H&M only carried awful clothing... here H&Ms are everywhere, they are like Forever21s in the US! I recently purchased a lovely blue blazer with of course, a bow, that I have been admiring every day during lunch. I also purchased a cute powder pink "satin" top with flowers. Will be posting pics later!!

*Mia Bella*: The first dress is absolutely breath taking! You're legs to to heaven and back. Wonderful.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

kelbell35 said:


> I went to H&M today, and the Conscious Collection was already out.  There's a lot of cute pieces in the collection!  I got this dress...  It's pretty poofy on the bottom, but it's really nice!  I especially love the scalloped hem.


That dress is gorgeous!! Is it really low cut?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I might have to go back to H&M immediately. I'm worried I'm missing out on all these beautiful pieces!


----------



## LovesYSL

Love the white dress with the scalloped hem! So pretty! Those white shorts are amazing as well!
I haven't been to H&M in quite a while, and I may need to schedule a trip!


----------



## Sparklybags

I cannot wait to go to H&m this sunday theres so many pieces i wanna get for my holiday!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I need to find that scarf!!!


----------



## Squeaky00

I finally got my scarf. thanks to my cousin in NJ.  I can't wait to get it in the mail


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I went there today and nothing caught my eye except for a dress.


----------



## terebina786

I picked this clutch up today http://www.hm.com/ca/product/78538?article=78538-B in the black/patterned combo.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I went again today and got these sandals.

These are so comfy!  (Don't mind my dry legs )


----------



## Squeaky00

terebina786 said:


> I picked this clutch up today http://www.hm.com/ca/product/78538?article=78538-B in the black/patterned combo.


 
cute clutch! great buy!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Squeaky00 said:


> I finally got my scarf. thanks to my cousin in NJ.  I can't wait to get it in the mail



Which mall in NJ did your cousin find the scarf at?

I went to Garden State Plaza last week and they didn't have it


----------



## kelbell35

LoveMyMarc said:


> That dress is gorgeous!! Is it really low cut?



Here is a quick picture I took without a bandeau or tank top underneath...


----------



## kelbell35

I also picked up this dress the other day, too 







http://www.hm.com/us/product/82154?article=82154-A


----------



## shesnochill

kelbell35 said:


> Here is a quick picture I took without a bandeau or tank top underneath...



Wow, I am in love with this dress. Thanks for the photo! It is really low cut.. and I don't exactly have the best looking chest (not breasts wise..)


----------



## shesnochill

kelbell35 said:


> I also picked up this dress the other day, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hm.com/us/product/82154?article=82154-A





This dress is gorgeous!!! Love the color..


----------



## Squeaky00

My cousin lives by the cherry hill mall.  I am not sure exactly where in NJ it is.  But I do know they had alot of them..hope you find it.



californiaCRUSH said:


> Which mall in NJ did your cousin find the scarf at?
> 
> I went to Garden State Plaza last week and they didn't have it


----------



## LoveMyMarc

kelbell35 said:


> I also picked up this dress the other day, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hm.com/us/product/82154?article=82154-A



Wow, that's gorgeous!!

And thanks for the mod pic!! It looks really good on you. I don't like wearing really low cut things though, lol!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Squeaky00 said:


> My cousin lives by the cherry hill mall.  I am not sure exactly where in NJ it is.  But I do know they had alot of them..hope you find it.



Ugh that's kind of far from me  Waah. Maybe I should give them a call and see if they can ship it to me.


----------



## cocochanel255

aliwishesbear said:


> has anyone seen the crochet cropped fringe vest in the spring magazine in stores???


I saw the fringe vest in Seattle.  No crochet shorts in any of the 3 stores in this region.


----------



## cocochanel255

DC-Cutie said:


> *Ellapretty*- that scarf is FABULOUS!
> 
> Here are some dresses I picked up recently:


I just bought two of the three dresses you bought too!  How do you plan to style the first one?


----------



## Squeaky00

It doesn't hurt to try to call them. The SA Andrew I spoke to was very nice when he put it on hold for me.


californiaCRUSH said:


> Ugh that's kind of far from me  Waah. Maybe I should give them a call and see if they can ship it to me.


----------



## shesnochill

Went to my local H&M last night wanting to check out+pick up some pieces from the Conscious Collection but they had nothing. I'm going to another location today, but I did leave last night with some times :]


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I went to 6 H&m stores today to find the leopard scarf and no luck.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

annaversary said:


> Went to my local H&M last night wanting to check out+pick up some pieces from the Conscious Collection but they had nothing. I'm going to another location today, but I did leave last night with some times :]



I'm obsessed with your second and third outfit.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

talldrnkofwater said:


> I went to 6 H&m stores today to find the leopard scarf and no luck.


----------



## Vinyl

annaversary said:


>



Is that the shirt with the sheer/lacey shoulders & a REALLY long tail?  I picked this one up too!!  I love it even though I'm only 5'.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

californiaCRUSH said:


>



thanks girl- if you happen to find it lmk.


----------



## kelbell35

annaversary said:


> Went to my local H&M last night wanting to check out+pick up some pieces from the Conscious Collection but they had nothing. I'm going to another location today, but I did leave last night with some times :]



Gorgeous!  I have the second shirt, too... it's so pretty and comfortable!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

talldrnkofwater said:


> thanks girl- if you happen to find it lmk.



Will do!

It's breaking my heart that I can't locate one either


----------



## Squeaky00

I think H &M would do good if they had a online shopping store.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

annaversary said:


> Went to my local H&M last night wanting to check out+pick up some pieces from the Conscious Collection but they had nothing. I'm going to another location today, but I did leave last night with some times :]



I LOVE that top!!


----------



## Vinyl

Squeaky00 said:


> I think H &M would do good if they had a online shopping store.



Soon: http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...aunching-us-online-shopping-store-676466.html


----------



## HeartMyMJs

annaversary, love the 2nd and 3rd outfit!!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Sparklybags

I went to check out the conscious collection and my store had lots and lots of the pieces but none in the smaller sizes  I did end up with the white eyelet shorst I wanted but nothing else fit! I posted a short review of some of the pieces on my blog!


----------



## PrincessBal

The grey Army pants are by H&M! Didn't have the time yet to check out the new collection unfortunately!


----------



## novella

talldrnkofwater said:


> I went to 6 H&m stores today to find the leopard scarf and no luck.



Oh no! I haven't been to H&M in a while but I really wanted the scarf so I'm nervous now. If I see it, I'll let you know.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

novella said:


> Oh no! I haven't been to H&M in a while but I really wanted the scarf so I'm nervous now. If I see it, I'll let you know.



Please do


----------



## novella

talldrnkofwater said:


> Please do



Will do. There are only 2 H&Ms in Chi-town but I hope one of them will still have the scarves.


----------



## PrincessBal

Harem pants and white T are both from H&M:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I scored two cute tops from the BOGO rack the other day! Thinking of going back and grabing two more.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

PrincessBal said:


> Harem pants and white T are both from H&M:



Already told you this in the OOTD thread, but you look great today! Love the pants and top on you. And you styled them wonderfully!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

H&m jacket.  I love it but it keeps getting snagged on the hooks.


----------



## airborne

the jacket fits you nicely


----------



## Squeaky00

Cute outfit.  But I know this is the h&m thread but I love your largeN/S MK hamilton bag.  I have the same one but in the luggage color.



talldrnkofwater said:


> H&m jacket. I love it but it keeps getting snagged on the hooks.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Thanks squeaky, I love this bag.  I wanted it in pewter but I might get luggage.


----------



## ilovefashion87

I copied khloe kardashian


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

DC-Cutie said:


> *Ellapretty*- that scarf is FABULOUS!
> 
> Here are some dresses I picked up recently:


  I picked these two up last week for 10$ ..cant wait to wear them with sandals


----------



## cbrooke

cute cute shorts!!!


----------



## purselover328

ilovefashion87 said:


> I copied khloe kardashian


 Another cute outfit! I wish i could wear shorts!


----------



## ilovefashion87

I usually do not wear them
But there were to cute 



purselover328 said:


> Another cute outfit! I wish i could wear shorts!


----------



## Sparklybags

I went back to H&M last week and tried on more one the conscious collection and took some pics which are up on my blog! I ended up taking this jacket home


----------



## talldrnkofwater

ilovefashion87 said:


> I copied khloe kardashian



I have these shorts also.  They're nice and a nice price. 

I finally got my H&M leopard/zebra scarf.  My friend who lives in AZ found it for me, it was the only one left.


----------



## prettysquare

Pretty! The scalloped edges are fabulous. 


Sparklybags said:


> I went back to H&M last week and tried on more one the conscious collection and took some pics which are up on my blog! I ended up taking this jacket home


----------



## P.Y.T.

ilovefashion87 said:


> I copied khloe kardashian


 
*Really cute shorts. I saw those today at H&M!*


----------



## P.Y.T.

talldrnkofwater said:


> H&m jacket. I love it but it keeps getting snagged on the hooks.



*We're neckalce twins! I have the same one! Anthro right??*

*You look great btw...*


----------



## P.Y.T.

Maxi dress! it's really cute on but it's a bit too long. I plan on getting it shorten hopefully sometime next week.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

ilovefashion87 said:


> I copied khloe kardashian


 
Love the outfit!!



Sparklybags said:


> I went back to H&M last week and tried on more one the conscious collection and took some pics which are up on my blog! I ended up taking this jacket home


 
Cute jacket!!



P.Y.T. said:


> Maxi dress! it's really cute on but it's a bit too long. I plan on getting it shorten hopefully sometime next week.


 
Cute maxi dress!!  Love the design!


----------



## Squeaky00

I wouldf love to see modeling pics of that maxi dress



P.Y.T. said:


> Maxi dress! it's really cute on but it's a bit too long. I plan on getting it shorten hopefully sometime next week.


----------



## airborne

Those shorts - ilovefashion87!


----------



## swtlustfulkiss

Tutu Dress $7





Dress $10





Shirt $10


----------



## ilovefashion87

Post a mod pic, your in my city? 




P.Y.T. said:


> Maxi dress! it's really cute on but it's a bit too long. I plan on getting it shorten hopefully sometime next week.


----------



## Squeaky00

Cute outfits.  I wish my were not so long because it makes everything look so much shorter




swtlustfulkiss said:


> Tutu Dress $7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress $10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt $10


----------



## californiaCRUSH

ilovefashion87 said:


> I copied khloe kardashian



Ugh why do you always look so great?!

I tried the shorts on too but they made me look even more like a midget.


----------



## ilovefashion87

Awww thank you. 



californiaCRUSH said:


> Ugh why do you always look so great?!
> 
> I tried the shorts on too but they made me look even more like a midget.


----------



## LovesYSL

Sparklybags said:


> I went back to H&M last week and tried on more one the conscious collection and took some pics which are up on my blog! I ended up taking this jacket home



That jacket looks lovely on you. It reminds me of what Chloe did a couple of years ago. Enjoy!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Squeaky00
ilovefashion87*
*Heartmymj's:*flowers:

As soon as I get it shorten I will post mod pics...


----------



## CoachGirl12

ilovefashion87 said:


> I copied khloe kardashian


Girl, how much were those shorts and jacket?? I NEED them in my life and I'm NOT a shorts girl cuz I hate my legs, but I'd wear those, LOL. I need to go shopping w/you! We have similar tastes in clothing!


----------



## P.Y.T.

As promised..


----------



## ilovefashion87

Hot momma!  how are you liking SD?



P.Y.T. said:


> As promised..


----------



## ilovefashion87

The shorts were 12.95 I think and the blazer I've had for awhile and it was maybe 24.95 it's my favorite jacket




CoachGirl12 said:


> Girl, how much were those shorts and jacket?? I NEED them in my life and I'm NOT a shorts girl cuz I hate my legs, but I'd wear those, LOL. I need to go shopping w/you! We have similar tastes in clothing!


----------



## CoachGirl12

ilovefashion87 said:


> The shorts were 12.95 I think and the blazer I've had for awhile and it was maybe 24.95 it's my favorite jacket


Yep I need to get me those shorts!


----------



## CoachGirl12

P.Y.T. said:


> As promised..


Wow, stunning dress!


----------



## xoxoCat

The dress looks amazing on you! You must be pretty tall. Haha 

Cat.


----------



## ilovefashion87

They had restocked them at my local H&M 



CoachGirl12 said:


> Yep I need to get me those shorts!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

P.Y.T. said:


> As promised..


 

Sexy!!  The dress is gorgeous!!  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## I Love RICE

Hello ladies. How do I shop their online store? I am from the US.


----------



## veritae

I Love RICE said:


> Hello ladies. How do I shop their online store? I am from the US.



You can't.  They don't have an online store for North America... yet.


----------



## P.Y.T.

ilovefashion87 said:


> Hot momma!  how are you liking SD?


 
Hey! Ummm, it's going to take some getting use to but I do however luv
the weather...


----------



## P.Y.T.

CoachGirl12
HeartMyMjs

Thanks but I need to spice it up with some accessories...Then my ensemble
will be complete..


----------



## P.Y.T.

xoxoCat said:


> The dress looks amazing on you! You must be pretty tall. Haha
> 
> Cat.


 

Thanks! I'm actually only 5"2...


----------



## momofgirls

P.Y.T. said:


> Thanks! I'm actually only 5"2...


P.Y.T no way, you look so tall.


----------



## yellow08

Very cute *PYT*!!
Side-note: your skin looks amazing!


----------



## P.Y.T.

CoachGirl12 said:


> Wow, stunning dress.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## P.Y.T.

yellow08 said:


> Very cute *PYT*!!
> Side-note: your skin looks amazing!



Thank you. I'm a moisturizing whore. And I exfoliate regularly.


----------



## aliwishesbear

ive been trying to find this jacket and the matching shorts at the H&M around me since the collection came out!  no luck!

i think DC just doesn't get half the stuff other places get...



Sparklybags said:


> I went back to H&M last week and tried on more one the conscious collection and took some pics which are up on my blog! I ended up taking this jacket home


----------



## NYCBelle

cute!!!



Sparklybags said:


> I went back to H&M last week and tried on more one the conscious collection and took some pics which are up on my blog! I ended up taking this jacket home


----------



## Sparklybags

aliwishesbear said:


> ive been trying to find this jacket and the matching shorts at the H&M around me since the collection came out! no luck!
> 
> i think DC just doesn't get half the stuff other places get...


 
Mine didn't have it the first time around! I wanted to get the shorts too but they only had huge sizes left  Kepp hunting they might get more stock of these jackets


----------



## quynh_1206

P.Y.T. ~ 5'2?!!! I'm 5"2 and I don't look anywhere near as tall as you!


----------



## shesnochill

You are so tall *talldrnkofwater* = P

I love this entire look.. the necklace is beautiful and those legs.. you look amazing!!!



talldrnkofwater said:


> H&m jacket.  I love it but it keeps getting snagged on the hooks.


----------



## shesnochill

Button up shirt & tank top from H&M = )


----------



## shesnochill

& I got this dress from the Conscious Collection which I am so excited to wear = )


----------



## airborne

lovely dress annaversary - so chic and elegant, perfect for spring ( the ruffle detailing is my favorite) - great buy


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Love the outfits annaversary!!!


----------



## kelbell35

annaversary said:


> & I got this dress from the Conscious Collection which I am so excited to wear = )



Yay, you got it!  It looks great on you!


----------



## ashleyjena

annaversary said:


> & I got this dress from the Conscious Collection which I am so excited to wear = )



I love this dress, looks great on you! I wish I could get it but I'm a little TOO gifted in the chest area for dresses like this.


----------



## Sparklybags

annaversary said:


> & I got this dress from the Conscious Collection which I am so excited to wear = )


 

you look sooo good in this dress!!!


----------



## NYCBelle

ashleyjena said:


> I love this dress, looks great on you! I wish I could get it but I'm a little TOO gifted in the chest area for dresses like this.



me too =/ disadvantages sometimes hehe


----------



## talldrnkofwater

annaversary said:


> You are so tall *talldrnkofwater* = P
> 
> I love this entire look.. the necklace is beautiful and those legs.. you look amazing!!!



Thanks Anna I watched your haul on your YouTube channel.  Great choices.


----------



## Sparklybags

H&M blouse






Tank & Treggings






Scarf


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

^^ all really cute Miss Sparklybag.  Ok, help me out here ( i'm over 30) so what are Treggings?  I know legging and jeggings.  I need you youngins to keep me stay hip!


----------



## Sparklybags

H&M just had them named as treggings here but they're pretty much jeggings! I think they got treggings from trousers + Leggings


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Sparklybags said:


> H&M blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank & Treggings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scarf



I'm hating you right now because you look AWESOME in that blouse and I love the scarf too. I want them both but cannot pull it off.


----------



## Ellapretty

If anyone is still looking for the leopard print H&M scarf, ALDO accessories sell something quite similar:

http://www.aldoshoes.com/us/accessories/womens/hats-scarves-gloves/80520865-sluder/24

In store I saw it in black and white, and in the classic leopard colour (so tempted to get this!). They also had a black and white leopard print edged in zebra print, but that didn't look as cute to me.


----------



## Sparklybags

californiaCRUSH said:


> I'm hating you right now because you look AWESOME in that blouse and I love the scarf too. I want them both but cannot pull it off.


 

Thank You


----------



## indi3r4

anyone get their swimsuit? I went a little bit nuts with the $5 swimsuit that just arrived in store.. bought 3 tops for less than $18.. can't beat that!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Ellapretty said:


> If anyone is still looking for the leopard print H&M scarf, ALDO accessories sell something quite similar:
> 
> http://www.aldoshoes.com/us/accessories/womens/hats-scarves-gloves/80520865-sluder/24
> 
> In store I saw it in black and white, and in the classic leopard colour (so tempted to get this!). They also had a black and white leopard print edged in zebra print, but that didn't look as cute to me.



You just made my day!


----------



## kelbell35

indi3r4 said:


> anyone get their swimsuit? I went a little bit nuts with the $5 swimsuit that just arrived in store.. bought 3 tops for less than $18.. can't beat that!



Yeah, I went in the other day and was looking at some really cute bathing suits.  As soon as I saw each piece was only $4.95, I had to get a few!


----------



## shesnochill

talldrnkofwater said:


> Thanks Anna I watched your haul on your YouTube channel.  Great choices.



Hehe. Thanks talldrnkofwater! I actually haven't even gotten the chance of wear any of those items yet! I've been so busy with school that I've been living in my PJs to class  But I'm most excited about the scallop dress! It's so pretty..



Sparklybags said:


> you look sooo good in this dress!!!





ashleyjena said:


> I love this dress, looks great on you! I wish  I could get it but I'm a little TOO gifted in the chest area for  dresses like this.





kelbell35 said:


> Yay, you got it!  It looks great on you!



Thank you ladies!!!

The zipper actually won't close >< It's so close so I'm trying to cut down on my sweets and work harder at the gym, LOL. I was torn between a 4 and 6. 4 is what I have on in the photo and it won't zip but 6 was too big on the bust and looked so weird.. blaHHh


----------



## thisiswilde

I love their swimsuits this season! I ended up buying three tops and two bottoms - one of the bottoms was only $3 ! I've been searching for this one:  

http://www.hm.com/us/product/81082?article=81082-A#article=81082-B

to no avail.  I even had my cousin in Pittsburgh check her H&M!  I did get it in the black and white color though.


----------



## aliwishesbear

If you  know anyone in dc they have that top in all the stores!  I got the black and white one too because I didn't like the orange color...its a bit darker in person more like a rusty brown I guess.



thisiswilde said:


> I love their swimsuits this season! I ended up buying three tops and two bottoms - one of the bottoms was only $3 ! I've been searching for this one:
> 
> http://www.hm.com/us/product/81082?article=81082-A#article=81082-B
> 
> to no avail.  I even had my cousin in Pittsburgh check her H&M!  I did get it in the black and white color though.


----------



## shesnochill

hat from H&M


----------



## shesnochill

trying on the crochet shorts from h&m's conscious collection! love love love them!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Hope you got the shorts ...they look great on you!


----------



## platinum_girly

H&M boots:


----------



## pchan2802

H&M dresses and belt


----------



## xoxoCat

^ LOVE that belt!! It looks amazing with the dress. Now you're tempting me to get it, hahaha.


xoxo Cat.


----------



## pchan2802

xoxoCat said:


> ^ LOVE that belt!! It looks amazing with the dress. Now you're tempting me to get it, hahaha.
> 
> 
> xoxo Cat.




Thank you! What are you waiting for?


----------



## airborne

pchan2802 - the black and white stripe / floral dress are lovely, great buys, enjoy


----------



## cbrooke

annaversary said:


> trying on the crochet shorts from h&m's conscious collection! love love love them!


 
Love the shorts too!!!!  You have incredible legs


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

H&M floral maxi skirt


----------



## monap_1981

Love this dress! 




kelbell35 said:


> I went to H&M today, and the Conscious Collection was already out. There's a lot of cute pieces in the collection! I got this dress... It's pretty poofy on the bottom, but it's really nice! I especially love the scalloped hem.


----------



## arnott

pchan2802 said:


> H&M dresses and belt



I love the 2nd dress!  What is it called?  And is that a Tiffany medium open heart you have?


----------



## pchan2802

arnott said:


> I love the 2nd dress!  What is it called?  And is that a Tiffany medium open heart you have?


Thank you...I really don't know what that dress is called...sorry...and the necklace is from Swarovski.

@airborne :Thank you...love them both!


----------



## lily25

Remember last years Garden Collection? unfortunately I couldn't find anything I liked in my size when it came out, but I managed to buy from an online friend these 2 pieces last week:
blouse













dress


----------



## platinum_girly

^Awww those are both lovely, great buys!


----------



## lily25

Thanks PG!!!


----------



## quynh_1206

annaversary said:


> trying on the crochet shorts from h&m's conscious collection! love love love them!


 
That orange top goes perfect with the white scalloped shorts. I hope you got them.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I just bought this shirt today. It's cute - the quality is ok.


----------



## cbrooke

^those tops are great....I only have plain black though


----------



## Squeaky00

^^cute how much was it?


----------



## arnott

pchan2802 said:


> Thank you...I really don't know what that dress is called...sorry...and the necklace is from Swarovski.
> 
> @airborne :Thank you...love them both!



Is this the same dress?

http://www.hm.com/ca/product/81090?article=81090-A#article=81090-C

It looks quite short on the model.  How tall are you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## P.Y.T.

talldrnkofwater said:


> I just bought this shirt today. It's cute - the quality is ok.


 You look great. I love the orange skirt paired with the animal print top.


----------



## P.Y.T.

@lily25 -that white top is really cute!


----------



## purse-nality

sucks that we don't have an H&M here...

anyway, does anyone have this dress? my cousin bought it for me, but i don't have it yet. hope i don't look preggers....

(from 9to5chic's blog)


----------



## quynh_1206

WOW...I love this dress, purse-nality. How come I never find anything cute like you ladies when I visit H&M?!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Squeaky00 said:


> ^^cute how much was it?


13.

Thanks PYT


----------



## talldrnkofwater

H&m blazer and blouse


----------



## HeartMyMJs

^^^Love the outfit!!!


----------



## shesnochill

quynh_1206 said:


> That orange top goes perfect with the white scalloped shorts. I hope you got them.


 
Hehe = ) I did!!! I recently realized I own no red or orange in my closet so this was orange #1!


----------



## lovemysavior

purse-nality said:


> sucks that we don't have an H&M here...
> 
> anyway, does anyone have this dress? my cousin bought it for me, but i don't have it yet. hope i don't look preggers....
> 
> (from 9to5chic's blog)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh love it!  You're too cute.


----------



## airborne

this dress is Gorgeous, i like it - i want it ...too cute


----------



## P.Y.T.

talldrnkofwater said:


> H&m blazer and blouse


 
Another great ensemble.. You have legs for days!


----------



## purse-nality

quynh_1206 said:


> WOW...I love this dress, purse-nality. How come I never find anything cute like you ladies when I visit H&M?!!!



thanks! though i haven't received it yet.




lovemysavior said:


> (from 9to5chic's blog)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh love it!  You're too cute.



oh, that's not me! she's a blogger - http://www.9to5chic.com/2011/05/wearing-now-long-dress-safari-vest.html ... i only posted the pic for reference. hope it'll look as cute on me


----------



## xoALEXA

I just bought this dress! It is really thin, what do you plan to wear under it??  I have no clue



pchan2802 said:


> H&M dresses and belt


----------



## pchan2802

xoALEXA said:


> I just bought this dress! It is really thin, what do you plan to wear under it??  I have no clue


I plan to wear the cotton shorts inside


----------



## CLouBfan

purse-nality said:


> sucks that we don't have an H&M here...
> 
> anyway, does anyone have this dress? my cousin bought it for me, but i don't have it yet. hope i don't look preggers....
> 
> (from 9to5chic's blog)



so pretty!!!!


----------



## purse-nality

^ok... so i got the dress... its super extra loooong! i'm petite, but my friend who's 5'10" tried it, and it still slightly brushes the floor! it has a nice cutout back detail that opens low til the upper hipline (no wonder 9to5chic had a vest on)... anyway, i had it shortened by the waist instead of hem, so as not to ruin the artwork design.


----------



## Ellapretty

I found the turquoise bubble necklace:






It's in their print ads for swimwear - and costs around $14.95:





It's a dupe for J Crew's bubble necklace:





But probably not as well made - mine was the last one in the store and was missing one of the dangly beads. I got a 10% discount - but I'd rather have found a perfect one - so I'm still on the lookout. I took off the dangly bead on the other side to keep the necklace symmetry.


----------



## Mia Bella

Ellapretty said:


> I found the turquoise bubble necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in their print ads for swimwear - and costs around $14.95:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a dupe for J Crew's bubble necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But probably not as well made - mine was the last one in the store and was missing one of the dangly beads. I got a 10% discount - but I'd rather have found a perfect one - so I'm still on the lookout. I took off the dangly bead on the other side to keep the necklace symmetry.



I think the H&M version is way cuter than the J.Crew one.  Great find!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

fall lookbook
http://www.nitrolicious.com/blog/2011/05/17/hm-fall-2011-womens-lookbook/


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Ellapretty said:


> I found the turquoise bubble necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in their print ads for swimwear - and costs around $14.95:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a dupe for J Crew's bubble necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But probably not as well made - mine was the last one in the store and was missing one of the dangly beads. I got a 10% discount - but I'd rather have found a perfect one - so I'm still on the lookout. I took off the dangly bead on the other side to keep the necklace symmetry.


 
I saw this in the store the other day.  The line was too long so I didn't buy it.  I'm going back for it today...hopefully.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Lovely necklace ella!!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

quynh_1206 said:


> WOW...I love this dress, purse-nality. How come I never find anything cute like you ladies when I visit H&M?!!!



I know right!. I went to H&M today and nothing really caught my eye. Boo.


----------



## juneping

i got this maxi dress.....really love it. 
http://www.hm.com/us/product/84362?article=84362-A


----------



## novella

Ellapretty said:


> I found the turquoise bubble necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in their print ads for swimwear - and costs around $14.95:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a dupe for J Crew's bubble necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But probably not as well made - mine was the last one in the store and was missing one of the dangly beads. I got a 10% discount - but I'd rather have found a perfect one - so I'm still on the lookout. I took off the dangly bead on the other side to keep the necklace symmetry.



This is gorgeous. I also prefer the H&M version over the J.Crew necklace. 

I'm going to have to see if my H&Ms have this necklace!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Woo Hoo looks like H&M is getting ready for US online shopping!
Does anyone know the proposed date?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ellapretty said:


> I found the turquoise bubble necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in their print ads for swimwear - and costs around $14.95:
> 
> 
> It's a dupe for J Crew's bubble necklace:
> 
> 
> But probably not as well made - mine was the last one in the store and was missing one of the dangly beads. I got a 10% discount - but I'd rather have found a perfect one - so I'm still on the lookout. I took off the dangly bead on the other side to keep the necklace symmetry.


 

very nice!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

juneping said:


> i got this maxi dress.....really love it.
> http://www.hm.com/us/product/84362?article=84362-A



I love it. Very nice.


----------



## lanza145

Anybody knows where to buy this bag? I have been looking and looking with no luck. Please help.

http://www.google.dk/imgres?imgurl=...daDK412&biw=1579&bih=725&tbm=isch&um=1&itbs=1

Thanx


----------



## DC-Cutie

I picked this dress up.  Sizing, I'm usually a M in maxi dresses, however I went down to a S for this one, I even tried on an XS and it fit fine, it was just shorter.  Can't ask for much more for $10


----------



## lanza145

Super nice dress, and a fantastic price........ Enjoy


----------



## Squeaky00

Dc cute. Does the maxim dress. Come in any other color? For the same price.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Squeaky00 said:


> Dc cute. Does the maxim dress. Come in any other color? For the same price.



I remember seeing it in pink and red striped..
http://www.hm.com/us/product/84361?article=84361-A#article=84361-B


----------



## mrs moulds

DC-Cutie said:


> I remember seeing it in pink and red striped..
> http://www.hm.com/us/product/84361?article=84361-A#article=84361-B


 
Thanks DC-Cutie!

I just purchased the red/orange & yellow/white striped dresses.  The SA told me that these dresses are flying out the door, and I can see why.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I bought the turquoise bubble necklace today! There were 3 left. I saw it before and didn't get it. I'm glad I did though...I love it!


----------



## mrs moulds

P.Y.T. said:


> As promised..


 
You are killing it!
Love the dress!


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^Thank you! Btw, I hope everyone's weekend is going well...


----------



## nillacobain

The only full lenght mirror I have is in DF's pc room so please excuse the caos in the background.

H&M dress
random cardi
Zara satin flats


----------



## AlovesJ

DC-Cutie that maxi is cute! I'm so jealous I live no where close to a H&M.


----------



## LVjudy

LoveMyMarc said:


> I bought the turquoise bubble necklace today! There were 3 left. I saw it before and didn't get it. I'm glad I did though...I love it!



lucky! i went to the only 3 h&ms in my area and none of them had it *sigh* h&m doesnt do charge sends do they?


----------



## LoveMyMarc

LVjudy said:


> lucky! i went to the only 3 h&ms in my area and none of them had it *sigh* h&m doesnt do charge sends do they?


Sorry, I have no idea.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LVjudy said:


> lucky! i went to the only 3 h&ms in my area and none of them had it *sigh* h&m doesnt do charge sends do they?



no they don't, unfortunately....


----------



## pquiles

P.Y.T. said:


> As promised..


 

You make this dress HAWT!!  Are you wearing BA in your profile pic?


----------



## P.Y.T.

pquiles said:


> You make this dress HAWT!! Are you wearing BA in your profile pic?


 
What is a BA??


----------



## pquiles

P.Y.T. said:


> What is a BA??


 
Brian Atwood shoes


----------



## P.Y.T.

pquiles said:


> Brian Atwood shoes


 
Hehe, Oh I thought you meant my other profile pic on my page! But now
I realize you meant my "avi" pic?? Anyhoo, the shoes are by Sergio Rossi.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I thought I'd post a pic. I love it! It's such a statement piece.


----------



## LVjudy

DC-Cutie said:


> no they don't, unfortunately....



didnt think so.  i put the apb out with some of my friends in other areas.  that necklace is just too cute to miss.  im already picturing me wearing it w/ multiple different outfits


----------



## veronabrit

Ellapretty said:


> I found the turquoise bubble necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in their print ads for swimwear - and costs around $14.95:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a dupe for J Crew's bubble necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But probably not as well made - mine was the last one in the store and was missing one of the dangly beads. I got a 10% discount - but I'd rather have found a perfect one - so I'm still on the lookout. I took off the dangly bead on the other side to keep the necklace symmetry.


such a gorgeous necklace! so jealous!


----------



## Ellapretty

It looks so vibrant and amazing ! 

I'm so glad I picked up my necklace - despite the missing dangly piece...I went to my other H&M - and these necklaces were long gone!



LoveMyMarc said:


> I thought I'd post a pic. I love it! It's such a statement piece.


----------



## flutterby

Super random question but has anyone seen a sleevless orange, pink and black striped tank top with a gold zipper down the back at their local H&M?? It was featured in June issue of In Style (article by Brad Goreski from Rachel Zoe's show) and also comes in a dress version.  The top is $25 and my H&M only has the dress version  I'm dying for it so would really appreciate someone letting me know if they've seen it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

are you referring to this top, if so yes.  I picked it up for $19 (I think, i've torn the tag off)




(from Atlantic to Pacific - FABULOUS blogger: http://atlantic-pacific.blogspot.com/2011/04/pop.html)


----------



## heartfelt

flutterby! i've seen the top.. where are you located? i saw it at the glendale, ca location. i have the dress and it's super cute!


----------



## flutterby

DC-Cutie said:


> are you referring to this top, if so yes.  I picked it up for $19 (I think, i've torn the tag off)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (from Atlantic to Pacific - FABULOUS blogger: http://atlantic-pacific.blogspot.com/2011/04/pop.html)



Yes!! that's the one..what store did you get yours at? ugh and they don't do charge sends do they?? I am so desperate for this top I would gladly reimburse someone above and beyond for shipping and handling/gas costs if we could work out an arrangement to send it to me!!


----------



## purse-nality

LoveMyMarc said:


> I thought I'd post a pic. I love it! It's such a statement piece.



I WANT!


----------



## quynh_1206

LoveMyMarc said:


> I thought I'd post a pic. I love it! It's such a statement piece.


 
Pretty!


----------



## quynh_1206

DC-Cutie said:


> are you referring to this top, if so yes.  I picked it up for $19 (I think, i've torn the tag off)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (from Atlantic to Pacific - FABULOUS blogger: http://atlantic-pacific.blogspot.com/2011/04/pop.html)


 
What a steal for this gorgeous top!


----------



## DC-Cutie

flutterby said:


> Yes!! that's the one..what store did you get yours at? ugh and they don't do charge sends do they?? I am so desperate for this top I would gladly reimburse someone above and beyond for shipping and handling/gas costs if we could work out an arrangement to send it to me!!



I purchased it in DC.  Unfortunately, H&M doesn't do charge sends...


----------



## LoveMyMarc

quynh_1206 said:


> Pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## terebina786

LoveMyMarc said:


> I thought I'd post a pic. I love it! It's such a statement piece.


 
Charlotte Russe has a VERY similar necklace like this if anyone is interested
http://www.charlotterusse.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11259049


----------



## LoveMyMarc

terebina786 said:


> Charlotte Russe has a VERY similar necklace like this if anyone is interested
> http://www.charlotterusse.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11259049


It looks almost the same! And it's around the same price. Not bad.


----------



## ByeKitty

H&M leopard scarf!
Recommended :greengrin:


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My $3 dress!!


----------



## Ellapretty

HeartMyMJs said:


> My $3 dress!!



What an amazing deal! I tried it on in cream a while back - but it was still full price then


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ellapretty said:


> What an amazing deal! I tried it on in cream a while back - but it was still full price then


 
Thank you!  Yes I saw the cream too but I didn't find it in my size.


----------



## Sparklybags

H&M Dress






and got this cute crochet top too


----------



## mrs moulds

HeartMyMJs said:


> My $3 dress!!


 
How cute and for 3 dollars even makes it looks better!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

mrs moulds said:


> How cute and for 3 dollars even makes it looks better!


 
Thank you!


----------



## lily25

bib necklace from H&M in super summery turquoise.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

HeartMyMJs said:


> My $3 dress!!


Such a good deal for a cute dress!!



lily25 said:


> bib necklace from H&M in super summery turquoise.


I love this look.


----------



## lily25

LoveMyMarc said:


> I love this look.


Thank you, me too I love stripes and big necklaces!


----------



## xikry5talix

I really like the bib necklace! When I see that type of stuff in stores...I have no idea how I would wear it but seeing how people style it totally tempts me to go out a get one!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

xikry5talix said:


> I really like the bib necklace! When I see that type of stuff in stores...I have no idea how I would wear it but seeing how people style it totally tempts me to go out a get one!


I think wearing them with almost any simple top works.


----------



## lily25

xikry5talix said:


> I really like the bib necklace! When I see that type of stuff in stores...I have no idea how I would wear it but seeing how people style it totally tempts me to go out a get one!


With really simple tops or dresses. I wouldn't wear it with something floral. Simple black/white/navy top usually works best.



LoveMyMarc said:


> I think wearing them with almost any simple top works.


Exactly!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

lily25 said:


> With really simple tops or dresses. I wouldn't wear it with something floral. Simple black/white/navy top usually works best.
> 
> 
> Exactly!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sparklybags said:


> H&M Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and got this cute crochet top too


 
Cute dress!!!



lily25 said:


> bib necklace from H&M in super summery turquoise.


 
I want one too!! 



LoveMyMarc said:


> Such a good deal for a cute dress!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## ashleyjena

lily25 said:


> bib necklace from H&M in super summery turquoise.



I want this necklace soooo bad, I went to two different H&Ms, no luck!


----------



## lily25

If "grabbing the necklace and run to the cashier" was an Olympic game, I'd be a gold medalist.


----------



## purse-nality

lily25 said:


> If "grabbing the necklace and run to the cashier" was an Olympic game, I'd be a gold medalist.



lol! 

my sis got the last pc for me from 1 of the store locations at hong kong... i just received her text, and it read, "MEANT TO BE! " !


----------



## DC-Cutie

Maxi dresses.  I suggest trying these on, because the yellow/white I have in a S and the red/pink I have in XS - I'm usually a M in dresses.  Not sure why the sizing is all over the place...


----------



## mrs moulds

DC-Cutie said:


> Maxi dresses. I suggest trying these on, because the yellow/white I have in a S and the red/pink I have in XS - I'm usually a M in dresses. Not sure why the sizing is all over the place...


 
They both look great on you... Thank you for your previous post regarding these dresses for I ran to H & M and got the red/pink one.  Just a cute dress!!!


----------



## lily25

^ the sizing is crazy but the dresses are HOT! You look great! Did you get them both?


----------



## DC-Cutie

*mrs moulds* - thanks and you're welcome.  
*lily25* - thank you.  I figured for $10 why not get both right??


----------



## Sparklybags

DC-Cutie said:


> Maxi dresses. I suggest trying these on, because the yellow/white I have in a S and the red/pink I have in XS - I'm usually a M in dresses. Not sure why the sizing is all over the place...


 

bot colors look great on you! Such a great deal for $10


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Great deal DC!!!  Love them!!!!


----------



## airborne

*dc* - those stripe maxi dresses looks fantastic on you, omg - great find - great buy


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My new loose polka dot shirt!  Makes me look preggers in this pic!


----------



## Squeaky00

Cool but not all that:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## P.Y.T.

*@DC-cutie *-I like the yellow one especially...


----------



## Squeaky00

Omg I think someone has hacked my account. I. Changed my password and they still are posting under my name might close account. What do I do


----------



## Squeaky00

Squeaky00 said:


> Cool but not all that:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:



I did not post this


----------



## terebina786

DC-Cutie said:


> Maxi dresses. I suggest trying these on, because the yellow/white I have in a S and the red/pink I have in XS - I'm usually a M in dresses. Not sure why the sizing is all over the place...


 
This looks awesome on you! I got the yellow/white and I may have gotten the wrong size but it looked so off on me. I may have to try it on again smaller. I've been finding lately that in H&M I've been sizing down a lot.


----------



## Hush

Does anyone know if this bikini will be available in the states? I haven't seen it in the H&Ms around me, and I'm in love with it. I know that it's already sold out on the UK site! Haven't seen it offered here, however. :'(

http://www.hm.com/gb/product/81185?article=81185-A

It has a little horn charm in the middle and is a zip up bandeau.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thank you for the compliments *PYT, terebina786, airborne, HeartMyMJs & Sparklybags*.  I wore the yellow dress yesterday and got so many compliments...  I was at a BBQ and one of the girls left the BBQ to run downtown to pick up the dress - she was serious!:lolots:


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Squeaky00 said:


> I did not post this


 
I hope you got your account fixed.


----------



## Squeaky00

HeartMyMJs said:


> I hope you got your account fixed.


No I did not does anyone know how to delete a account so I can create another one


----------



## DC-Cutie

Squeaky00 said:


> No I did not does anyone know how to delete a account so I can create another one



you have to contact a MOD or the administrator


----------



## aliwishesbear

Hush said:


> Does anyone know if this bikini will be available in the states? I haven't seen it in the H&Ms around me, and I'm in love with it. I know that it's already sold out on the UK site! Haven't seen it offered here, however. :'(
> 
> http://www.hm.com/gb/product/81185?article=81185-A
> 
> It has a little horn charm in the middle and is a zip up bandeau.




Ive seen the bottom in store here but not the top so I would assume its pretty much sold out here too..at least in the DC metro area


----------



## Squeaky00

DC-Cutie said:


> you have to contact a MOD or the administrator


do you know how to contact the administrator because I try to use the contact buttons and I never got a response and I really need to delete this account to make a new ones because I already got violations on my account because somebody else post under my name and not anything nice. Thanks for your help


----------



## novella

lily25 said:


> bib necklace from H&M in super summery turquoise.



Congrats on the score! If anyone sees this necklace at their H&M, could you please PM me?


----------



## Nolia

*I know I posted this pic in a million threads already LOL but just wanted to say I scored this H&M pencil skirt for $6!!!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Squeaky00 said:


> do you know how to contact the administrator because I try to use the contact buttons and I never got a response and I really need to delete this account to make a new ones because I already got violations on my account because somebody else post under my name and not anything nice. Thanks for your help



join the club, I've contacted them 3 times and never got a response and I've been here for a few years...


----------



## lily25

novella said:


> Congrats on the score! If anyone sees this necklace at their H&M, could you please PM me?


Do you want me to send you 1? You don't have to pay me, you can send something back, like a Starbucks mug from your city.


----------



## Hush

aliwishesbear said:


> Ive seen the bottom in store here but not the top so I would assume its pretty much sold out here too..at least in the DC metro area



Oh no.  Thank you anyway. I called a couple of local H&Ms in CA, and they haven't seen it either. Too bad it doesn't have a product code and they don't have a system to look it up, I pretty much just have to describe it to them and they have to go onto the floor to look.

If anybody sees any of the bandeau tops in the smaller sizes (flat chested here! ) Please let me know, I am in love with them. TIA!


----------



## saira1214

I searched a couple of H&M's for the turqouise necklace as well and I'm late to the party I guess because they are all sold out. If anyone spots one, please PM me as well.  TIA!


----------



## jeNYC

Squeaky00 said:


> No I did not does anyone know how to delete a account so I can create another one



Can you sign up with a different email account?


----------



## Squeaky00

jeNYC said:


> Can you sign up with a different email account?


 
I only have one e-mail account.. It just sucks someone is ruining my reputation onlne   I wish I knew who and where the person is doing it from.  I already changed my password but I guess I had left myself signed in somewhere but thanks for all you guys help.


----------



## novella

Hush said:


> Oh no.  Thank you anyway. I called a couple of local H&Ms in CA, and they haven't seen it either. Too bad it doesn't have a product code and they don't have a system to look it up, I pretty much just have to describe it to them and they have to go onto the floor to look.
> 
> If anybody sees any of the bandeau tops in the smaller sizes (flat chested here! ) Please let me know, I am in love with them. TIA!



I also saw the bottom but I didn't see the top when I was there on Tuesday. I'll let you know if I see the bikini in the smaller sizes.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Can someone PM me if they see any of the necklaces in CA?  Thanks!!


----------



## ilovefashion87

I will , I'm headed there today




HeartMyMJs said:


> Can someone PM me if they see any of the necklaces in CA?  Thanks!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

ilovefashion87 said:


> I will , I'm headed there today


 
Thanks hun!! I'm in Orange County so if you don't mind can you put it on hold for me?


----------



## jeNYC

Squeaky00 said:


> I only have one e-mail account.. It just sucks someone is ruining my reputation onlne  I wish I knew who and where the person is doing it from. I already changed my password but I guess I had left myself signed in somewhere but thanks for all you guys help.


 

you can register another email account from gmail.com, yahoo.com, etc.


----------



## Swanky

Squeaky00 said:


> I only have one e-mail account.. It just sucks someone is ruining my reputation onlne   I wish I knew who and where the person is doing it from.  I already changed my password but I guess I had left myself signed in somewhere but thanks for all you guys help.



They're doing it from where you live, there's no new ip addresses associated w/ it. This isn't H&M related, you need to PM one of us please.


----------



## Hush

novella said:


> I also saw the bottom but I didn't see the top when I was there on Tuesday. I'll let you know if I see the bikini in the smaller sizes.



Thank you for this! It would make my day - I just finished calling some other not so local H&Ms, and I was informed that the suit was actually one of the first swimsuits they received, hence why they're all out. :cry:


----------



## ashleyjena

lily25 said:


> xxxx





Gah, is this the turquoise one?? Where did you find it?? Also, how much are they at the store? I'm dying for one!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Nolia said:


> *I know I posted this pic in a million threads already LOL but just wanted to say I scored this H&M pencil skirt for $6!!!*



you look fab


----------



## ilovefashion87

They didn't have any at the mall I was at today, I'll try again tomorrow at another location, I have 3 in my city 



HeartMyMJs said:


> Thanks hun!! I'm in Orange County so if you don't mind can you put it on hold for me?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

ilovefashion87 said:


> They didn't have any at the mall I was at today, I'll try again tomorrow at another location, I have 3 in my city


 
I tried (Brea, South Coast, Del Amo, and The Block) and NO luck!   Thanks for checking too!!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Has anyone seen this top?

http://www.refinery29.com/bare-your-shoulders-in-summer-approved-tank-tops?page=2

It's in the first pic on the right. I've sent my friend in San Diego (hawaii has yet to get an h&m) on a wild goose chase ever since I saw the pic but she only found a similar dress.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yakusoku.af said:


> Has anyone seen this top?
> 
> http://www.refinery29.com/bare-your-shoulders-in-summer-approved-tank-tops?page=2
> 
> It's in the first pic on the right. I've sent my friend in San Diego (hawaii has yet to get an h&m) on a wild goose chase ever since I saw the pic but she only found a similar dress.



I posted about this a few pages back.  It came out at least 3 months ago, so it's probably not available anymore..


----------



## PrincessBal

The tee, shorts, necklace and shoes are from H&M.. lol so I had to post it


----------



## prettysquare

PrincessBal said:


> The tee, shorts, necklace and shoes are from H&M.. lol so I had to post it



I really wanted those shoes! They sold out in manhattan in hours (maybe minutes...who knows)! Le sigh...now my only recourse is Ebay. So are they comfortable?


----------



## ilovefashion87

No luck either



HeartMyMJs said:


> I tried (Brea, South Coast, Del Amo, and The Block) and NO luck!   Thanks for checking too!!!


----------



## ashleyjena

I finally found that turquoise colored necklace!!!!! After going to 6 h&ms! I found it at a pretty new location and they had maybe 10-12 left!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

ilovefashion87 said:


> No luck either


 
Thanks for checking!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

DC-Cutie said:


> I posted about this a few pages back.  It came out at least 3 months ago, so it's probably not available anymore..



Aww thanks for letting me know...
I hate when that happens.  By the time the article comes out it's long gone


----------



## lily25

2 identical dresses in white and navy












It looks like this in the H&M site




They really glam it up!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

I knew I had to buy that aqua stones necklace when I went to HM last week


----------



## handbaglover13

I am so happy right now ! I called 1 H&M store just by chance and they had 1 turquoise necklace left !! YAY !!!! Can't believe my luck, I'm going later to pick it up !


----------



## ashleyjena

handbaglover13 said:


> I am so happy right now ! I called 1 H&M store just by chance and they had 1 turquoise necklace left !! YAY !!!! Can't believe my luck, I'm going later to pick it up !



YAYY!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## handbaglover13

ashleyjena said:


> YAYY!!!!!!!! Congrats!


 
thank you, thank you !!
I am IN LOVE with this necklace! It's gorgeous !


----------



## LVjudy

handbaglover13 said:


> I am so happy right now ! I called 1 H&M store just by chance and they had 1 turquoise necklace left !! YAY !!!! Can't believe my luck, I'm going later to pick it up !



is there an item # or did you just describe it over the phone?  im still searching for one *sigh*


----------



## handbaglover13

LVjudy said:


> is there an item # or did you just describe it over the phone? im still searching for one *sigh*


 
I describe it over the phone and the guy sorta knew which necklace I was talking about. He said he recalled seeing 1 from last week, then checked and it was still available ! I couldn't believe it!!! 
I had my sis check the NYC soho store for me yesterday and there was none. The SA said many ppl have been coming in inquiring about this piece. I actually looked at ebay as my last resort but none to be found on sale there either, which I found strange. Good luck and don't give up!


----------



## ashleyjena

When I went to each store I pulled up a picture of the necklace on my phone and asked. The store I found it in had a rather large accessories section, while the others that did not have it had small ones.... so that's something to think about.


----------



## princessjill

yakusoku.af said:


> Aww thanks for letting me know...
> I hate when that happens.  By the time the article comes out it's long gone



I saw that top a couple days ago at the Town square location in Vegas, they had quite a few too.  Not sure if you can buy over the phone, but it's worth a shot.  The #'s 702-260-1481. HTH


----------



## yakusoku.af

princessjill said:


> I saw that top a couple days ago at the Town square location in Vegas, they had quite a few too.  Not sure if you can buy over the phone, but it's worth a shot.  The #'s 702-260-1481. HTH



Thanks for letting me know! I called but they can't do phone orders so im texting all my friends to see if they know anyone in Vegas haha
Hopefully I can track someone down before they sell out! Thanks again! Atleast I know it's still out there!


----------



## ByeKitty

H&M cropped top!


----------



## terebina786

I bought these shoes in black 2 days ago http://www.hm.com/gb/product/81728?article=81728-A#article=81728-A

I'm kinda hesitant on H&M shoes but these are VERY comfy... I feel like I'm wearing pillows on my feet and they don't look cheap. I hope I can find them in the taupe colour.


----------



## yakusoku.af

princessjill said:


> I saw that top a couple days ago at the Town square location in Vegas, they had quite a few too.  Not sure if you can buy over the phone, but it's worth a shot.  The #'s 702-260-1481. HTH



I called today and the guy on the phone said he couldn't find anything like I was describing 
Maybe they sold out in a few days? He asked what part of the store it was in and I wasn't sure so maybe he was looking around in the wrong place?


----------



## shesnochill

faux fur vest from H&M


----------



## loves

thanks to this thread, i went to find that turquoise necklace in the store nearby my home, took it off the mannequin actually  last piece obviously

a crochet top (a little big size M since they ran out of the Ss) and khaki shorts (they fit perfectly)

pics later, can't find my cam since i'm in the middle of a move


----------



## Jasmine K.

Wow. I've been sleeping on H&M. I always walk past it because what I see on mannequins don't appeal to me but I see you ladies are all looking great! I might have to stop in there and check them out.


----------



## Nolia

CEC.LV4eva said:


> you look fab



Same skirt, different occasion. XD

Monday is our 10 year anniversary.  I think we're going out for dinner and I really wanted to wear my Altis.  I LOVE this pencil skirt SOOOOO much... It's versatile and I think I want to get another one LOL

Is this a good dinner outfit?  Or should I wear a dress?  Or pants?  I dunno.


----------



## juneping

^^i thought you look quite amazing.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Nolia said:


> Same skirt, different occasion. XD
> 
> Monday is our 10 year anniversary.  I think we're going out for dinner and I really wanted to wear my Altis.  I LOVE this pencil skirt SOOOOO much... It's versatile and I think I want to get another one LOL
> 
> Is this a good dinner outfit?  Or should I wear a dress?  Or pants?  I dunno.



girl, you have it going for you! you look soooo hot

Honestly, i think you have the body that can work any outfit 
btw, congrats on your 10 yr anniversary! that's an accomplishment in itself!


----------



## Nolia

juneping said:


> ^^i thought you look quite amazing.





CEC.LV4eva said:


> girl, you have it going for you! you look soooo hot
> 
> Honestly, i think you have the body that can work any outfit
> btw, congrats on your 10 yr anniversary! that's an accomplishment in itself!



Thank you~  I had a moment of self-conciousness. :shame:


----------



## xlovely

I love that turquoise necklace too! Anyone know of any intel in SoCal?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dress and Jeggings from H&M


----------



## Ellapretty

Love the outfit - very pretty colours - and I like how you've paired the dress with jeggings and boots. Will have to check out H&M jeggings - are they comfy?



HeartMyMJs said:


> Dress and Jeggings from H&M


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ellapretty said:


> Love the outfit - very pretty colours - and I like how you've paired the dress with jeggings and boots. Will have to check out H&M jeggings - are they comfy?


 
Thanks *ellapretty*!!  The jeggings are pretty comfy.  You can get one size smaller than your usual size.  By the end of the day I have to pull them up.


----------



## loves

ellapretty i was looking at that dress but thought it was a bit to young for me.. it looks great on you!


----------



## c0uture

ByeKitty said:


> H&M cropped top!



I am a stripe fanatic, love!


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## HeartMyMJs

Here's what I got today


----------



## Ellapretty

Picked up some peachy items recently from H&M

Drapey top was on sale for CAD$7 on sale from $14






Light button down:





Shawl for $14:


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Ellapretty said:


> Picked up some peachy items recently from H&M
> 
> Drapey top was on sale for CAD$7 on sale from $14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light button down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawl for $14:


 Great finds!  I love the drapey top and shawl on you!


----------



## TamuraR

HeartMyMJs said:


> Dress and Jeggings from H&M


H&M is having THEE best clearance sale right now! This dress is like $7 or $10!!! Im going to post my finds really soon


----------



## NANI1972

Hi Ladies,

Does anyone have the colorblock dress that is similar to DVF? Can you post mod pics? Thanks!


----------



## lily25

So many posts gone , so I will repost my 2 new hm dresses


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lily25 said:


> So many posts gone , so I will repost my 2 new hm dresses



You look GORGEOUS in that white dress 



Ellapretty said:


> Picked up some peachy items recently from H&M
> 
> Drapey top was on sale for CAD$7 on sale from $14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light button down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawl for $14:



You wear them all really well! I like the peach colors on you! They suit you


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

HeartMyMJs said:


> Here's what I got today



You look great! I like the black dress, congrats!


----------



## Squeaky00

Lily did you get that dress recently and how much was it?


----------



## lily25

^ Yes I got it on Saturday last week , it was new collection and I got it for 34.95 euro.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

lily25 said:


> So many posts gone , so I will repost my 2 new hm dresses


 
Yay you posted again!!  Love that dress on you!!  You look like a goddess!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

CEC.LV4eva said:


> You look great! I like the black dress, congrats!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## stl

Here's the jumpsuit I picked up on sale. I absolutely love it!!!




Sorry for the messy room 

Here's a necklace I picked up as well. Really like it. I am not planning to wear it with the jumpsuit, was just trying it on as I got the order. I think it will look good on a white dress. What else do you I can pair this with?


----------



## Beach Bum

^looks awesome on u!wow


I have been buying all my tank tops there and they hold up and look better than my 100 dollar Theory tanks!
I found the cutest black skirt...and went back today and got it in white too.
I get so many compliments on that skirt and no one believes I got it at H and M..hehe


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ellapretty said:


> Picked up some peachy items recently from H&M
> 
> Drapey top was on sale for CAD$7 on sale from $14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light button down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawl for $14:


 
Love all of them!! 



stl said:


> Here's the jumpsuit I picked up on sale. I absolutely love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the messy room
> 
> Here's a necklace I picked up as well. Really like it. I am not planning to wear it with the jumpsuit, was just trying it on as I got the order. I think it will look good on a white dress. What else do you I can pair this with?


 
Cute jumpsuit!!  Love that necklace too!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My new necklace and earrings!!  I love this necklace.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

^^ OOOh love the neckalce in red ...think im going to have to go look for those earrings!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

luvsagreatdeal said:


> ^^ OOOh love the neckalce in red ...think im going to have to go look for those earrings!!


 
Thanks!!!  I had so many compliments on this necklace.  Yes look for the earrings, love the details on it!!


----------



## Charlie

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thanks!!!  I had so many compliments on this necklace.  Yes look for the earrings, love the details on it!!



I am in love with your necklace.  Did you buy it recently?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Charlie said:


> I am in love with your necklace. Did you buy it recently?


 
Hi!  I just purchased it this past Saturday and there was a whole bunch.  One of my friends went back and they only had 2 left.


----------



## lily25

Beach Bum said:


> ^looks awesome on u!wow
> 
> 
> I have been buying all my tank tops there and they hold up and look better than my 100 dollar Theory tanks!
> I found the cutest black skirt...and went back today and got it in white too.
> I get so many compliments on that skirt and no one believes I got it at H and M..hehe



ITA about the tank tops, I got a few for my ballet classes and pilates and although I wash them like crazy they are fab and they even provide some control/support. Very good quality.


----------



## mrs moulds

DC-Cutie said:


>


Love the color!!! 
I have the same dress, but in beige. I got it during the sale for $10.00.


----------



## yellow08

*HeartMyMJs*, I love that necklace (was that a recent purchase?)
I have the J Crew version but I'm loving the red.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

yellow08 said:


> *HeartMyMJs*, I love that necklace (was that a recent purchase?)
> I have the J Crew version but I'm loving the red.


 
Thanks!!  I just purchased it this past Saturday.


----------



## Sparklybags

I just got the autumn catalogue today and I love everything in it! I need to take a trip to H&M again soon!


----------



## Charlie

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hi!  I just purchased it this past Saturday and there was a whole bunch.  One of my friends went back and they only had 2 left.



Thank you. My friend is gonna try to find me one this week


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Charlie said:


> Thank you. My friend is gonna try to find me one this week


 
Yay!!  Hope you find one!!


----------



## yellow08

Thanks HeartMyMJs! Heading to the mall this weekend


----------



## HeartMyMJs

yellow08 said:


> Thanks HeartMyMJs! Heading to the mall this weekend


 
Sure!!  Good luck!!


----------



## mrs moulds

HeartMyMJs said:


> My new necklace and earrings!! I love this necklace.


 

Love the necklace!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*HeartMyMJs* - you've created a monster!!! I went hunting down the necklace today and SCORED!!!  1 for me and 3 for my tPF shopping buddies   Thanks for the pics, it looks great on you!


----------



## Charlie

DC-Cutie said:


> *HeartMyMJs* - you've created a monster!!! I went hunting down the necklace today and SCORED!!!  1 for me and 3 for my tPF shopping buddies   Thanks for the pics, it looks great on you!



Congrats to you and your tpf shopping buddies. 



HeartMyMJs said:


> Yay!!  Hope you find one!!



Me too! Thank you!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

mrs moulds said:


> Love the necklace!


 
Thank you!!



DC-Cutie said:


> *HeartMyMJs* - you've created a monster!!! I went hunting down the necklace today and SCORED!!! 1 for me and 3 for my tPF shopping buddies  Thanks for the pics, it looks great on you!


 
Yay!!!  Thanks again!!!


----------



## LVjudy

HeartMyMJs said:


> My new necklace and earrings!!  I love this necklace.



thanks sooooo much for the heads up HeartMyMJs!!! i totally missed out on the blue necklace but thanks to you i was able to score the red


----------



## HeartMyMJs

LVjudy said:


> thanks sooooo much for the heads up HeartMyMJs!!! i totally missed out on the blue necklace but thanks to you i was able to score the red


 
Me too!!  I wanted that blue one too.  I love red so I'm glad they came out with this one!


----------



## loverundercover

lily25 said:


> So many posts gone , so I will repost my 2 new hm dresses



*lily25*, we are dress twins (the white one)! It looks gorgeous on you! 

Can I ask if you know if it came in an XS, as I think I may try to exchange mine for a smaller size if posisble.


----------



## lily25

^ yes the one I got is XS, you have down size with those, usually I'm a S.


----------



## lily25

More loots from the sales:

Red pleated skirt





Dark blue Sweater (I was so glad to snatch it because I thought it was gone, I was looking for it since early spring)





This jacket I didn't get, it felt more like a shirt than a jacket imho, very thin. What do you think? Should I go back and get it?




It was from the conscious collection. The size seems big doesn't it, it is a S, and there were no XS ...


----------



## juneping

lily...love the red skirt and the navy sweater (tho it looked black on my screen).
i think i agreed with you i wouldn't get the white jacket...it's too sheer and too big...


----------



## HeartMyMJs

lily25 said:


> More loots from the sales:
> 
> Red pleated skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark blue Sweater (I was so glad to snatch it because I thought it was gone, I was looking for it since early spring)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This jacket I didn't get, it felt more like a shirt than a jacket imho, very thin. What do you think? Should I go back and get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was from the conscious collection. The size seems big doesn't it, it is a S, and there were no XS ...


 
Love that skirt and sweater!!  The blazer is a bit big on you.  Hopefully you find an XS.


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## HeartMyMJs

Shorts from H&M


----------



## Sparklybags

lily25 said:


> More loots from the sales:
> 
> Red pleated skirt


 

Love this red skirt!


----------



## lily25

^ Thanks Sparks!

HeartMyMJs, cool outfits! I wish I looked that good in shorts.


----------



## Sparklybags

lily25 said:


> ^ Thanks Sparks!
> 
> HeartMyMJs, cool outfits! I wish I looked that good in shorts.


 
I went to H&M today to hunt for that red skirt but couldn't find it! I did get a pair of white jeans on sale for £7 and a dream catcher like necklace!


----------



## authenticplease

^^^The red skirt has much more of an orange hue to me  It also came it navy blue(which I was happy to purchased in early June). At my store, it came in and was merchandised with the striped sailboat dress....HTH!


----------



## loves

Lily you look great, I also think you should pass on the jacket it looks very big on you


----------



## loves

Heartmymjs love all your outfits


----------



## mrs moulds

lily25 said:


> More loots from the sales:
> 
> Red pleated skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark blue Sweater (I was so glad to snatch it because I thought it was gone, I was looking for it since early spring)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This jacket I didn't get, it felt more like a shirt than a jacket imho, very thin. What do you think? Should I go back and get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was from the conscious collection. The size seems big doesn't it, it is a S, and there were no XS ...[/QUOTE
> 
> Cute separates and together as a outfit.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

loves said:


> Heartmymjs love all your outfits


 
Thank you!! 



lily25 said:


> HeartMyMJs, cool outfits! I wish I looked that good in shorts.


 
I'm sure you will look good in anything!!


----------



## jessejames

I saw the best grey sweater with buttons on the back in H&M today.. but it looked like after a couple of washes it would have pulls all over it  it's such a simple thing but it was really nice.  I saw it in the window and went all over the store trying to find it.


----------



## lily25

Sparklybags said:


> I went to H&M today to hunt for that red skirt but couldn't find it! I did get a pair of white jeans on sale for £7 and a dream catcher like necklace!



I saw the white jeans too, but I already have a pair from Zara! Post a pic of the necklace!!!



authenticplease said:


> ^^^The red skirt has much more of an orange hue to me  It also came it navy blue(which I was happy to purchased in early June). At my store, it came in and was merchandised with the striped sailboat dress....HTH!


Yes it is a bright/orangey hue of red.



loves said:


> Lily you look great, I also think you should pass on the jacket it looks very big on you


I will pass, DH didn't like it at all. I even heard "Don Johnson from Miami Vice" at one point ...
http://miamivicefans.com/wp-content/uploads/pictures/don-johnson-cool.jpg



mrs moulds said:


> Cute separates and together as a outfit.


Thank you!



HeartMyMJs said:


> I'm sure you will look good in anything!!


Nope shorts are not my thing, I look like I'm in diapers, probably because I have a wide butt and thin thighs.


----------



## platinum_girly

H&M footless tights:


----------



## marcjacobsgirl7

HeartMyMJs said:


> My new necklace and earrings!!  I love this necklace.




thank you for posting this! I have been kicking myself about not picking up the blue necklace when I had the chance. I love this in red, I have other necklaces in turquoise, but none in red. I luckily found this at the H&M near my house and it was the only one left! SCORE


----------



## HeartMyMJs

marcjacobsgirl7 said:


> thank you for posting this! I have been kicking myself about not picking up the blue necklace when I had the chance. I love this in red, I have other necklaces in turquoise, but none in red. I luckily found this at the H&M near my house and it was the only one left! SCORE


 
Yay!!  I'm glad you scored!!!


----------



## Charlie

Yay, I got mine today too!! Thanks a lot for the heads up HeartMyMJs!!! I already planned an outfit to wear it tomorrow LOL


----------



## Ellapretty

Count me in the red bubble necklace club  I picked mine up on Saturday after reading about it here - there were around 6 or 7 in stock!






I also have the turquoise one (posted about it on this thread) - but I love this one more...my turquoise one is missing a stone and doesn't "sit" nicely. Also - the red pop of colour is such a good accent...I've already worn it with 2 different outfits.






I wish I could find a spare bead to fix my turquoise necklace so that I could wear it more!


----------



## lily25

platinum_girly said:


> H&M footless tights:


PG I saw the leggings at the store, but only after I payed at the cashier. They look amazing on you!
Love your rings~! 



Ellapretty said:


> Count me in the red bubble necklace club  I picked mine up on Saturday after reading about it here - there were around 6 or 7 in stock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have the turquoise one (posted about it on this thread) - but I love this one more...my turquoise one is missing a stone and doesn't "sit" nicely. Also - the red pop of colour is such a good accent...I've already worn it with 2 different outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could find a spare bead to fix my turquoise necklace so that I could wear it more!



Both red and turquoise are great! I only have the turquoise, I don't think the red made it to the stores here.


----------



## platinum_girly

lily25 said:


> PG I saw the leggings at the store, but only after I payed at the cashier. They look amazing on you!
> Love your rings~!


 
Awww thankyou, you know they are perfect to wear under mini dresses, i love the fact that they are so lightweight but allow for those days when we are not feeling so great about our legs


----------



## lily25

^ Absolutely! I have a lot of veins and scars and this kind of leggings are a great cover up and add an edge! I will look for them next time I'm out for shopping!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

Forgot to post this yesterday


----------



## loverundercover

lily25 said:


> ^ yes the one I got is XS, you have down size with those, usually I'm a S.



Thanks Lily, I went back and got an XS.

Also, I tried that same red pleated skirt (and tons of other stuff, couldn't find anything I liked enough to buy) over the weekend but it looks much better on you than it did on me! 

Also, ITLovesFashion, not everyone can pull off onesies but yours looks really cute on you, the colors just pop!


----------



## lily25

ITLovesFashion said:


> Forgot to post this yesterday



Awesome colors! It doesn't look like H&M at all, if I had to guess I'd think MJ.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Charlie said:


> Yay, I got mine today too!! Thanks a lot for the heads up HeartMyMJs!!! I already planned an outfit to wear it tomorrow LOL


 
Yay you scored too!!  Congrats!!  


Ellapretty said:


> Count me in the red bubble necklace club  I picked mine up on Saturday after reading about it here - there were around 6 or 7 in stock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have the turquoise one (posted about it on this thread) - but I love this one more...my turquoise one is missing a stone and doesn't "sit" nicely. Also - the red pop of colour is such a good accent...I've already worn it with 2 different outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could find a spare bead to fix my turquoise necklace so that I could wear it more!


 
Love it on!!  Lucky you to score on the turquoise one. 



ITLovesFashion said:


> Forgot to post this yesterday


 
Love your outfits!!


----------



## jan1nec

ITLovesFashion said:


> Forgot to post this yesterday


  love the whole ensemble!


----------



## J`adore LV

ITLovesFashion said:


> Forgot to post this yesterday



Love your outfit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## novella

I love that red necklace. I need to see if I can find it in Chi-town. My sister visited from Australia and she took the turquoise necklace a very sweet tPFer got for me because she really wanted it. At least it's in the family so I can borrow it whenever. 

*ITLovesFashion* - That dress is gorgeous on you!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

lily25 said:


> Awesome colors! It doesn't look like H&M at all, if I had to guess I'd think MJ.


 
I know!!! It doesn't look like H&M at all, also the quality is pretty nice for the price I paid. One great find!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

J`adore LV said:


> Love your outfit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

jan1nec said:


> love the whole ensemble!


----------



## MissIndependent

H&M shirts:


----------



## MissIndependent

"Inclusive" one-shoulder dress:


----------



## MissIndependent

Shirt and pumps from H&M


----------



## MissIndependent

Plather jacket from H&M


----------



## MissIndependent

Denim-shirt:


----------



## MissIndependent

And last post for now :shame:

Sandals:


----------



## loverundercover

^ All of your purchases look great on you, MissIndependent! 

I tried to look for the first two tops you posted in the stores over the weekend after seeing it on the mannequin but no such luck. It's very cute, you're lucky to have scored it in two colours to boot!

Are H&M shoes comfy? They look very nice on you but I have no experience with their shoes at all.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*MissIndependent* - WOW!!! You look lovely in all of your pieces.  I'm really feeling the one shoulder flower print dress


----------



## platinum_girly

MissIndependent said:


> Plather jacket from H&M


 
LOVE this jacket, if you don't mind me asking- what colour is the hardware on it? TIA


----------



## MissIndependent

loverundercover said:


> ^ All of your purchases look great on you, MissIndependent!
> 
> I tried to look for the first two tops you posted in the stores over the weekend after seeing it on the mannequin but no such luck. It's very cute, you're lucky to have scored it in two colours to boot!
> 
> Are H&M shoes comfy? They look very nice on you but I have no experience with their shoes at all.


 
Thank you so much 

I dont know if ive been luck, but I thinke that thier shoes are really comfy


----------



## MissIndependent

DC-Cutie said:


> *MissIndependent* - WOW!!! You look lovely in all of your pieces.  I'm really feeling the one shoulder flower print dress



Aww Thanks!


----------



## MissIndependent

platinum_girly said:


> LOVE this jacket, if you don't mind me asking- what colour is the hardware on it? TIA



Its silver


----------



## californiaCRUSH

ITLovesFashion said:


> Forgot to post this yesterday



This is amazing! I must must must check it out.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

MissIndependent said:


> Plather jacket from H&M



YOu look great, your body is fabulous.


----------



## P.Y.T.

MissIndependent said:


> "Inclusive" one-shoulder dress:


 
I'm feeling this whole ensemble! And that red clutch is too cute.


----------



## authenticplease

ITLovesFashion said:


> Forgot to post this yesterday


 

I adore this romper on you....and I think this color combo is incredible!  Reminds me of the Alexander McQueen spring/summer collection from 2010


MissIndependent said:


> And last post for now :shame:


 
Wonderful finds!  Thank you so much for taking the time to post mod pics!!  I especially love the one shoulder dress and the black one shoulder top on you.......you look so amazing  in that one shoulder style:buttercup:


I hit H&M this week and found the red jeweled necklace(I have the JCrew version in a nuetral color and have worn way too much), a fun segmented beetle necklace, a newly arrived copper colored dress, and several interesting items off of the clearance rack.....a $10 dress, a $10 diagonal striped sweater and a $7 pair of white denim shorts:O)  I will post pics later tonight


----------



## sammie225

*miss independent :* that leather jacket is so cool,have to check out my local h&m as soon as possible for this one


----------



## MissIndependent

Another of my H&M dresses 

Jersey-dress:


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MissIndependent said:


> Another of my H&M dresses
> 
> Jersey-dress:


 
Love the dress!!


----------



## Litsa

Is this in stores now?  Did you get it in the U.S.?  It's so nice!



MissIndependent said:


> Another of my H&M dresses
> 
> Jersey-dress:


----------



## MissIndependent

Litsa said:


> Is this in stores now?  Did you get it in the U.S.?  It's so nice!



No, I bought it in a Danish store in November. Sorry


----------



## ITLovesFashion

authenticplease said:


> I adore this romper on you....and I think this color combo is incredible! Reminds me of the Alexander McQueen spring/summer collection from 2010


 
Yes, it doesn't look like H&M at all!!


----------



## Nishi621

Wow, this thread is killing me! We only have one H&M in Brooklyn and it is way out there, very far from my house. And, I never go into the city. So, I have yet to have been to an H&M. But, I'm heading out to LI this weekend and am going to one at a mall out there, hope I do well.

 With my luck, I will get hooked on H&M and then never be able to buy anything from them again, lol


----------



## authenticplease

MissIndependent said:


> Another of my H&M dresses
> 
> Jersey-dress:


 
Ohhhhh.....I love this too!


----------



## MissIndependent

authenticplease said:


> Ohhhhh.....I love this too!


 Aww thank you.

And thank you all for you kind words!


----------



## juliette621

This mustard dress is fab, comfy and has a nice heavy weight to it.  Perfect for fall!  There are no zippers or anything, you just pull it on.  Also comes in black - I so wish it came in burnt orange or violet, especially for $24.95

For reference I am 5'0 and am wearing a size XS with flipflops and the hem was a couple inches above knee so taller ladies may find this style to be a little short~

Also found this adorable polka dot pleated knee length skirt (available in size 2) for $29.95 and blue skirt on clearance for just $7!


----------



## AnyoneForPimms

Ooh! Didn't know this thread existed! H&M Leggings and Shirt, total of £16! Bargain.


----------



## Nishi621

juliette621 said:


> This mustard dress is fab, comfy and has a nice heavy weight to it.  Perfect for fall!  There are no zippers or anything, you just pull it on.  Also comes in black - I so wish it came in burnt orange or violet, especially for $24.95
> 
> For reference I am 5'0 and am wearing a size XS with flipflops and the hem was a couple inches above knee so taller ladies may find this style to be a little short~
> 
> Also found this adorable polka dot pleated knee length skirt (available in size 2) for $29.95 and blue skirt on clearance for just $7!



Any chance of seeing pictures of the mustard dress and skirt?


----------



## quynh_1206

AnyoneForPimms said:


> Ooh! Didn't know this thread existed! H&M Leggings and Shirt, total of £16! Bargain.


 
Love this. Such simple chic! Your bag is so drool worthy!


----------



## juliette621

juliette621 said:


> This mustard dress is fab, comfy and has a nice heavy weight to it.  Perfect for fall!  There are no zippers or anything, you just pull it on.  Also comes in black - I so wish it came in burnt orange or violet, especially for $24.95
> 
> For reference I am 5'0 and am wearing a size XS with flipflops and the hem was a couple inches above knee so taller ladies may find this style to be a little short~
> 
> Also found this adorable polka dot pleated knee length skirt (available in size 2) for $29.95 and blue skirt on clearance for just $7!



So sorry the pictures didn't show up!!!


----------



## carvedwords

Has anyone bought their flats?  I saw a couple of cute ones today, but didn't buy them because I didn't know if they were worth it.


----------



## Anna R.

carvedwords said:


> Has anyone bought their flats?  I saw a couple of cute ones today, but didn't buy them because I didn't know if they were worth it.



I tried them, got blisters - but you can use gel inserts, or maybe you are lucky and they just fit you better than me. The other problem I had was that the shoes seemed to be different sizes. My friend had the same problem with hers.


----------



## coutureddd

just got this jumpsuit!


----------



## loves

carvedwords said:


> Has anyone bought their flats?  I saw a couple of cute ones today, but didn't buy them because I didn't know if they were worth it.



Tried them on at the store, i was sure I will be blistered in minutes in those so I passed


----------



## MissIndependent

Ive found thies skirts on sale today 

Midi-skirt for 9,57 USD:







Skirt for 3,83 USD


----------



## carvedwords

Anna R. said:


> I tried them, got blisters - but you can use gel inserts, or maybe you are lucky and they just fit you better than me. The other problem I had was that the shoes seemed to be different sizes. My friend had the same problem with hers.


 


loves said:


> Tried them on at the store, i was sure I will be blistered in minutes in those so I passed


 
Well I'm glad I didn't waste time trying them on.  I'll pass on them.  I'm sure I'll come along the perfect black flats someday.


----------



## lovebeibei

Hi ladies, I saw this dress at H&M today, but could you guys please tell which color you think looks better? I did end up buying one=P, but I wanted to hear what you guys think first! Thank you!!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ I like the blue better


----------



## loves

me too, i prefer the darker one. the printed version looks retro though, cute too.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

I like the printed one better ...navy blue is classic but the other one is summery!


----------



## twochubbycheeks

lovebeibei said:


> Hi ladies, I saw this dress at H&M today, but could you guys please tell which color you think looks better? I did end up buying one=P, but I wanted to hear what you guys think first! Thank you!!



OMG! I tried on the blue one, when I went to the mall last weekend.  I wish I had gotten it.  It's cute.


Get both! ... I would!


----------



## Ellapretty

Anyone else having problems with H&M's quality?

The H&M shirt I posted a couple of pages back has *2 holes* in it after the first wash 
It was only $7...but still...I shop in H&M not only because it's cheap (although that is great) but also because I love their selection - they always have a couple of items that appeal to me, unlike other stores like Banana Republic or the Gap (which can be hit and miss)






It's hard falling in love with an item and only getting to wear it once 

I also had a beautiful H&M tunic disintegrate after only 4-5 wears (the material at the seams was fraying in multiple places!)

I'm very careful with my clothes - I wash in the cold cycle and hang to dry...


----------



## loves

Well Ella I guess we either pay for quality or we don't

 although just two washes and it gets holey is really disappointing.

 I love h&m but I really don't count on them lasting that long.


----------



## Ellapretty

loves said:


> Well Ella I guess we either pay for quality or we don't
> 
> although just two washes and it gets holey is really disappointing.
> 
> I love h&m but I really don't count on them lasting that long.



It was the *first *wash...I've never had anything get ruined so quickly LOL!

I don't mind paying more for quality...I just wish I could figure out where to buy similar items but made with better quality...because H&M really has its finger on the pulse and always has SUCH a great selection - a lot of other stores can't compare (not price-wise, but style-wise...KWIM?)...


----------



## loves

Ellapretty said:


> It was the *first *wash...I've never had anything get ruined so quickly LOL!
> 
> I don't mind paying more for quality...I just wish I could figure out where to buy similar items but made with better quality...because H&M really has its finger on the pulse and always has SUCH a great selection - a lot of other stores can't compare (not price-wise, but style-wise...KWIM?)...



Yes Ikwym exactly!


----------



## MissIndependent

Today, in my new midi-skirt


----------



## Samia

Ellapretty said:


> Anyone else having problems with H&M's quality?
> 
> The H&M shirt I posted a couple of pages back has *2 holes* in it after the first wash
> It was only $7...but still...I shop in H&M not only because it's cheap (although that is great) but also because I love their selection - they always have a couple of items that appeal to me, unlike other stores like Banana Republic or the Gap (which can be hit and miss)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard falling in love with an item and only getting to wear it once
> 
> I also had a beautiful H&M tunic disintegrate after only 4-5 wears (the material at the seams was fraying in multiple places!)
> 
> I'm very careful with my clothes - I wash in the cold cycle and hang to dry...



Same here I got the same top in black and white, first wash and holes in both of them! Such a shame I really liked the top


----------



## quynh_1206

lovebeibei said:


> Hi ladies, I saw this dress at H&M today, but could you guys please tell which color you think looks better? I did end up buying one=P, but I wanted to hear what you guys think first! Thank you!!


 
I love both but if I were to pick one, it'd be the printed version. I love retro prints. Can you tell me how much this dress is. I wish we have an H&M available where I live.


----------



## quynh_1206

MissIndependent said:


> Today, in my new midi-skirt


 
This is super super adorable. Wish I could pull off a midi.


----------



## MissIndependent

quynh_1206 said:


> This is super super adorable. Wish I could pull off a midi.



Thank you! I am still not sure if I Can pull it off


----------



## Ellapretty

Samia said:


> Same here I got the same top in black and white, first wash and holes in both of them! Such a shame I really liked the top




Sorry to hear about your shirts 

I'm going to try darn the 2 little holes...but I have a feeling that it will be futile and more holes will spring up...

Perhaps I'll have better luck with their synthetic fabrics - my sister has a gorgeous drapey top in white from H&M, and no holes yet


----------



## quynh_1206

MissIndependent said:


> Thank you! I am still not sure if I Can pull it off


 
Nah...It looks really great on you. Great styling as well.


----------



## MissIndependent

quynh_1206 said:


> Nah...It looks really great on you. Great styling as well.



Aww thanks


----------



## PetiteAsianGirl

lovebeibei said:


> Hi ladies, I saw this dress at H&M today, but could you guys please tell which color you think looks better? I did end up buying one=P, but I wanted to hear what you guys think first! Thank you!!



Lovebeibei- Wow, I just love the fit of this shift dress on you! I never saw navy at my local stores but I would've had a tough time picking a color because that looks so classic. Did you ever share with us which one you ended up buying?

I got the print version ($39.99) last week along with a burnt orange swing jacket they have ($59.99), using their 20% off coupon from signing up for emails. Here it is on me:


----------



## kelbell35

^ I love this outfit, PetiteAsianGirl!  Great pieces!


----------



## Nishi621

loves said:


> Well Ella I guess we either pay for quality or we don't
> 
> although just two washes and it gets holey is really disappointing.
> 
> I love h&m but I really don't count on them lasting that long.



Wow, the clothes should last longer than two washings! Yikes


----------



## quynh_1206

PetiteAsianGirl said:


> Lovebeibei- Wow, I just love the fit of this shift dress on you! I never saw navy at my local stores but I would've had a tough time picking a color because that looks so classic. Did you ever share with us which one you ended up buying?
> 
> I got the print version ($39.99) last week along with a burnt orange swing jacket they have ($59.99), using their 20% off coupon from signing up for emails. Here it is on me:


 
Ahhh...I love this shift dress!


----------



## lovebeibei

Thanks so much for your opinion, everyone!!! oh man..now I really don't know what to do. I had actually gotten the printed one.. not because I knew which one I liked better, but because there was only 1 printed dress left in my size and 2 left in the navy.............lol. 

*PetiteAsianGirl*: I was leaning towards exchanging for the navy until I saw your pics. Now I'm back to square one. That dress looks great on you! I love how you paired the colors with the orange coat! 



Trolley-Dolly said:


> ^ I like the blue better





loves said:


> me too, i prefer the darker one. the printed version looks retro though, cute too.





luvsagreatdeal said:


> I like the printed one better ...navy blue is classic but the other one is summery!





twochubbycheeks said:


> OMG! I tried on the blue one, when I  went to the mall last weekend.  I wish I had gotten it.  It's cute.
> 
> 
> Get both! ... I would!





quynh_1206 said:


> I love both but if I were to pick one, it'd  be the printed version. I love retro prints. Can you tell me how much  this dress is. I wish we have an H&M available where I live.



*quynh_1206*: Thanks for your help! Like PetiteAsianGirl mentioned, it was $40.



PetiteAsianGirl said:


> Lovebeibei- Wow, I just love the fit of  this shift dress on you! I never saw navy at my local stores but I  would've had a tough time picking a color because that looks so classic.  Did you ever share with us which one you ended up buying?
> 
> I got the print version ($39.99) last week along with a burnt orange  swing jacket they have ($59.99), using their 20% off coupon from signing  up for emails. Here it is on me:


----------



## Sparklybags

PetiteAsianGirl said:


> Lovebeibei- Wow, I just love the fit of this shift dress on you! I never saw navy at my local stores but I would've had a tough time picking a color because that looks so classic. Did you ever share with us which one you ended up buying?
> 
> I got the print version ($39.99) last week along with a burnt orange swing jacket they have ($59.99), using their 20% off coupon from signing up for emails. Here it is on me:


 

You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## LVjudy

MissIndependent said:


> Today, in my new midi-skirt



LOVE it!!! you look fantastic!!!


----------



## loves

Petiteasian you look fantastic!

Loving the skirt on you miss independent


----------



## HeartMyMJs

PetiteAsianGirl said:


> Lovebeibei- Wow, I just love the fit of this shift dress on you! I never saw navy at my local stores but I would've had a tough time picking a color because that looks so classic. Did you ever share with us which one you ended up buying?
> 
> I got the print version ($39.99) last week along with a burnt orange swing jacket they have ($59.99), using their 20% off coupon from signing up for emails. Here it is on me:


 
Love the whole outfit!!!


----------



## allycat89

I usually never shop H&M....I'm (forever) a Forever 21 girl  but yesterday I actually found cute stuff there!!! The bag and plum-colored dress  great deal! Under $60!
(The rest is from Forever, of course  lol)


----------



## allycat89

juliette621 said:


> I wore this $14.95 dress with a $6.95 belt to work and people were complimenting me all day long~ Not bad for a $22 outfit!



SUPER CUTE! I love outfits under $20  and even more so when people compliment you the first time you wear it - then you know it was meant to be!


----------



## allycat89

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Okay, please ignore the shoes.  This was in the fitting room and I wanted to see how the dress would look with a heel.  I got this dress, and the faux leather shearling jacket ($30!) and a pink ruffly one (that I might exchange if I can find the smaller size).



I'm in love with this!!!! I didn't read far enough ahead - please tell me you kept it?


----------



## pinkgoldfish

PetiteAsianGirl said:


> Lovebeibei- Wow, I just love the fit of this shift dress on you! I never saw navy at my local stores but I would've had a tough time picking a color because that looks so classic. Did you ever share with us which one you ended up buying?
> 
> I got the print version ($39.99) last week along with a burnt orange swing jacket they have ($59.99), using their 20% off coupon from signing up for emails. Here it is on me:



You make this outfit look like a 1000$


----------



## MissIndependent

Todays outfit. Dress from H&M:










And then I got this sailor-jacket:


----------



## platinum_girly

H&M tee (on sale for £3):


----------



## punksjunk

lily25 said:


> So many posts gone , so I will repost my 2 new hm dresses



The white dress is stunning! Very Grecian - I love it!


----------



## Pinkalicious

*missindependent* - i love that dress, it's so cute! and love your ballet flats - what brand? cute bag too to go with the simple dress.

*PAG* love your outfit and photography, i'm an avid reader of your blog!


----------



## mordant

*missindependent* I love that sailor jacket. Super cute!


----------



## neko-chan

lovebeibei said:


> Hi ladies, I saw this dress at H&M today, but could you guys please tell which color you think looks better? I did end up buying one=P, but I wanted to hear what you guys think first! Thank you!!



Is this dress in the fall section? I found the shirt version of the patterned dress but not the dress which is frustrating. Not sure if all locations have this


----------



## MissIndependent

Pinkalicious said:


> *missindependent* - i love that dress, it's so cute! and love your ballet flats - what brand? cute bag too to go with the simple dress.
> 
> *PAG* love your outfit and photography, i'm an avid reader of your blog!



Thank you, my flats are from Day Birger ét Mikkelsen.


----------



## MissIndependent

mordant said:


> *missindependent* I love that sailor jacket. Super cute!



Thank you


----------



## punksjunk

jumped on the bandwagon!!











i keep having to wait and make sure there are different SAs so i can keep showing my 20% coupon on my smartphone.. lol.


----------



## mordant

^lol, I didn't even think to do that! So smart. I picked up this dress today. I'll figure out how to transition it to fall.


----------



## chunkylover53

MissIndependent, you look amazing in that cream dress! So good that I had to hunt one down myself (in black though!).


----------



## loves

i can't do that dress!  so sad.
i love it in mustard and the cream and also the black but the xs is too tight around the bust and the S is too loose around the middle for me 

it's LOVELY on all i've seen so far on this thread though..


----------



## MissIndependent

chunkylover53 said:


> MissIndependent, you look amazing in that cream dress! So good that I had to hunt one down myself (in black though!).



Thank you, did you finde it then?

Ive got it in orange, black and the creme one. But im thinking about getting it in mustard to


----------



## heiress28

Hi Everyone 

I'm having a dilemma... I've been looking for the leopard print button up from H&M this whole season...My store never got them and the one store I went to had them but not in my size. I believe it was $12.95. Has anyone seen one in their store in a size 12 or 14? I think it's the Divided brand so I think they might only go up to a 12. I've tried ebay and nothing! I think it's the same top Kourtney Kardashian is wearing in KUWTK when they do the commentary. If anyone could help me I would greatly appreciate it!!!

TIA!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

heiress28 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I'm having a dilemma... I've been looking for the leopard print button up from H&M this whole season...My store never got them and the one store I went to had them but not in my size. I believe it was $12.95. Has anyone seen one in their store in a size 12 or 14? I think it's the Divided brand so I think they might only go up to a 12. I've tried ebay and nothing! I think it's the same top Kourtney Kardashian is wearing in KUWTK when they do the commentary. If anyone could help me I would greatly appreciate it!!!
> 
> TIA!


Im not sure the sizes but I purchased this top about a month ago from Emeryville, Ca store.


----------



## kelbell35

I tried staying away from H&M for a while now, but now that the new fall arrivals are coming in, I couldn't resist any longer.

This lace dress was cute... I loved the sleeves on it, but I didn't really like the overall fit.  I also tried on the lace top that looked just like this, but it was cropped and not flattering on me at all.






Of course I tried this on as well... Super cute but I got stuck in it :/





I love the print on this top... It's gorgeous in person, but I ended up not getting it.





I really, realllllly like this dress...  and it has pockets!  However, I have too many dresses, so it wasn't practical for me to get it.





Here's the print on the above dress up close... A black and white rose print on a light pink background...





I did find shorts in that print with a really pretty bow belt that I did end up getting though.


----------



## Ellapretty

All the pieces look great on you but I especially love the first two outfits!



kelbell35 said:


> I tried staying away from H&M for a while now, but now that the new fall arrivals are coming in, I couldn't resist any longer.
> 
> This lace dress was cute... I loved the sleeves on it, but I didn't really like the overall fit.  I also tried on the lace top that looked just like this, but it was cropped and not flattering on me at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I tried this on as well... Super cute but I got stuck in it :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the print on this top... It's gorgeous in person, but I ended up not getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really, realllllly like this dress...  and it has pockets!  However, I have too many dresses, so it wasn't practical for me to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the print on the above dress up close... A black and white rose print on a light pink background...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did find shorts in that print with a really pretty bow belt that I did end up getting though.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

kelbell35 said:


> I tried staying away from H&M for a while now, but now that the new fall arrivals are coming in, I couldn't resist any longer.
> 
> This lace dress was cute... I loved the sleeves on it, but I didn't really like the overall fit. I also tried on the lace top that looked just like this, but it was cropped and not flattering on me at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I tried this on as well... Super cute but I got stuck in it :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the print on this top... It's gorgeous in person, but I ended up not getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really, realllllly like this dress... and it has pockets! However, I have too many dresses, so it wasn't practical for me to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the print on the above dress up close... A black and white rose print on a light pink background...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did find shorts in that print with a really pretty bow belt that I did end up getting though.


 
Yes all outfits looks great on you!!!  I love the last dress!!!  It's so classy!!


----------



## Elsie87

Oversized blazer, tunics and jewelry from H&M


----------



## MissIndependent

Elsie87 said:


> Oversized blazer, tunics and jewelry from H&M



LOVE the necklace. Its a shame we dont have it here in Denmark


----------



## quynh_1206

Kelbell35~ All those dresses look great on you. I love the detailing of the sleeves, very feminine.


----------



## quynh_1206

Elsie87 said:


> Oversized blazer, tunics and jewelry from H&M


 
So cute, Elsie. Especially love the blue shoes with the second outfit. Such pretty colors!


----------



## quynh_1206

punksjunk said:


> jumped on the bandwagon!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i keep having to wait and make sure there are different SAs so i can keep showing my 20% coupon on my smartphone.. lol.


 
LOVE, LOVE, LOVE! The second black dress fits you like a glove!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

kelbell35 said:


> I tried staying away from H&M for a while now, but now that the new fall arrivals are coming in, I couldn't resist any longer.
> 
> This lace dress was cute... I loved the sleeves on it, but I didn't really like the overall fit. I also tried on the lace top that looked just like this, but it was cropped and not flattering on me at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I tried this on as well... Super cute but I got stuck in it :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the print on this top... It's gorgeous in person, but I ended up not getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really, realllllly like this dress... and it has pockets! However, I have too many dresses, so it wasn't practical for me to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the print on the above dress up close... A black and white rose print on a light pink background...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did find shorts in that print with a really pretty bow belt that I did end up getting though.


 

I like them all, especially the last dress and the shorts.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

MissIndependent said:


> Todays outfit. Dress from H&M:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I got this sailor-jacket:


 

Love the dress and jacket!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

There are some really cute dresses in here!


----------



## mordant

*kelbell35* I love that lace dress on you. I've been coveting that dress, but my H&M doesn't have it. I'm totally going to be on the lookout for it.


----------



## punksjunk

quynh_1206 said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE! The second black dress fits you like a glove!



aw, thanks!! figured the dress could be a simple staple for date nights.


----------



## Sparklybags

kelbell35 said:


> I tried staying away from H&M for a while now, but now that the new fall arrivals are coming in, I couldn't resist any longer.
> 
> This lace dress was cute... I loved the sleeves on it, but I didn't really like the overall fit. I also tried on the lace top that looked just like this, but it was cropped and not flattering on me at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I tried this on as well... Super cute but I got stuck in it :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the print on this top... It's gorgeous in person, but I ended up not getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really, realllllly like this dress... and it has pockets! However, I have too many dresses, so it wasn't practical for me to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the print on the above dress up close... A black and white rose print on a light pink background...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did find shorts in that print with a really pretty bow belt that I did end up getting though.


 
Love all of these pieces, but the shorts are my favourite


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I also jumped the bandwagon!  LOL!!  It didn't look right on but I did get the 2nd dress.


----------



## Spicy87

kelbell35 said:


> I tried staying away from H&M for a while now, but now that the new fall arrivals are coming in, I couldn't resist any longer.
> 
> This lace dress was cute... I loved the sleeves on it, but I didn't really like the overall fit.  I also tried on the lace top that looked just like this, but it was cropped and not flattering on me at all.



I ordered this in black from the website! Apparently they already shipped it, so I hope it will get here quickly. I really hope it fits, because the other size won't get here until the end of the month.


----------



## livii

i'm thinking about the lace dress but i'm not sure what color to get. Should i get cream or black?


----------



## twochubbycheeks

kelbell35 said:


> I tried staying away from H&M for a while now, but now that the new fall arrivals are coming in, I couldn't resist any longer.
> 
> This lace dress was cute... I loved the sleeves on it, but I didn't really like the overall fit.  I also tried on the lace top that looked just like this, but it was cropped and not flattering on me at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course I tried this on as well... Super cute but I got stuck in it :/*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the print on this top... It's gorgeous in person, but I ended up not getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really, realllllly like this dress...  and it has pockets!  However, I have too many dresses, so it wasn't practical for me to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the print on the above dress up close... A black and white rose print on a light pink background...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did find shorts in that print with a really pretty bow belt that I did end up getting though.




Love all the outfits you tried on you!  

I tried on the same dress you have in blue and got stuck in it too, when I was going to take it off.  I was like "WTH??? I was able to put it on, why am I having a hard time taking it off?!?!"  LOL  It fits so nice on me though.  Now, I'm kicking myself for not getting it. Our store is OOS.


----------



## pwecious_323

Bought this new H&M black & white colorblock top recently. I'm wearing it w/ black ponte pants. (sorta boring here) Can u guys think of anything else I can wear that's business casual appropriate for work? Thanks.


----------



## couture2387

tucked into a skirt? Or is it too loose?  How bought with skinny or slim boyfriend khakis?


----------



## kelbell35

Thanks for the compliments, ladies! 



twochubbycheeks said:


> Love all the outfits you tried on you!
> 
> I tried on the same dress you have in blue and got stuck in it too, when I was going to take it off.  I was like "WTH??? I was able to put it on, why am I having a hard time taking it off?!?!"  LOL  It fits so nice on me though.  Now, I'm kicking myself for not getting it. Our store is OOS.



Lol, that's the exact same thing that happened to me!  I was seriously contemplating getting it, but once I had such difficulty getting it off, I decided not to get it, because, as nice as it is, I didn't want to struggle with getting it off every time I wore it, and the next size up would've been too big.  There was only blue one left in my store - it was definitely the more popular out of the two.  Good luck finding it!


----------



## Squeaky00

How do you get the 20% coupon?


----------



## livii

Squeaky00 said:


> How do you get the 20% coupon?


sign up for the mailing list and then print out the coupon or have it on your smartphone!


----------



## livii

kelbell35 said:


> I tried staying away from H&M for a while now, but now that the new fall arrivals are coming in, I couldn't resist any longer.
> 
> This lace dress was cute... I loved the sleeves on it, but I didn't really like the overall fit.  I also tried on the lace top that looked just like this, but it was cropped and not flattering on me at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I tried this on as well... Super cute but I got stuck in it :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the print on this top... It's gorgeous in person, but I ended up not getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really, realllllly like this dress...  and it has pockets!  However, I have too many dresses, so it wasn't practical for me to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the print on the above dress up close... A black and white rose print on a light pink background...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did find shorts in that print with a really pretty bow belt that I did end up getting though.



do you remember how much was the lace dress?TIA


----------



## chanel*liz

H&M Blazer (on sale for $7!!)


----------



## wenzin

chanel*liz said:


> H&M Blazer (on sale for $7!!)


 

look $700+ on you!!! 
you have awesome taste!!!!!


----------



## kelbell35

livii said:


> do you remember how much was the lace dress?TIA



I'm pretty sure it was $34.95.  HTH!


----------



## fmd914

kelbell35 said:


> Thanks for the compliments, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, that's the exact same thing that happened to me!  I was seriously contemplating getting it, but once I had such difficulty getting it off, I decided not to get it, because, as nice as it is, I didn't want to struggle with getting it off every time I wore it, and the next size up would've been too big.  There was only blue one left in my store - it was definitely the more popular out of the two.  Good luck finding it!





I'm glad I wasn't the only one!  I loved the blue one but seriously was considering calling the male fitting room attendant to come in and help me take it off!!!!  I was sweating by the time I got if off.

Kell - those dresses look great on you.


----------



## prettysquare

twochubbycheeks said:


> Love all the outfits you tried on you!
> 
> I tried on the same dress you have in blue and got stuck in it too, when I was going to take it off.  I was like "WTH??? I was able to put it on, why am I having a hard time taking it off?!?!"  LOL  It fits so nice on me though.  Now, I'm kicking myself for not getting it. Our store is OOS.



ok, I totally thought I was stuck in the dress too, until I realized you had to pull it off like a sweater. Also, is this really a dress? Because it is indecently short if I put my arms up. I'm 5'7".


----------



## Anna R.

prettysquare said:


> Also, is this really a dress? Because it is indecently short if I put my arms up. I'm 5'7".



There is a blouse version too, that`s made from a different material, but I think the one you tried must have been the dress!


----------



## couture2387

Lol i tried both on and got stuck in both. I ended up buying the blue one. I tried the print with the orange jacket but felt like it was too hot with the jacket. Im from Miami so we dont get much cool weather.


----------



## couture2387

Wearing my pink dress that  I recently purchased.


----------



## MissIndependent

couture2387 said:


> Wearing my pink dress that  I recently purchased.



OMG I love that dress soo much! I saw it last week, but I dont really have a reason to buy it


----------



## couture2387

Who says you need a reason??


----------



## MissIndependent

couture2387 said:


> Who says you need a reason??


 My economy does  haha


----------



## MissIndependent

My new platforms from H&M  Love them!!!


----------



## Charlie

kelbell35 said:


> Lol, that's the exact same thing that happened to me!  I was seriously contemplating getting it, but once I had such difficulty getting it off, I decided not to get it, because, as nice as it is, *I didn't want to struggle with getting it off every time I wore it, and the next size up would've been too big.*  There was only blue one left in my store - it was definitely the more popular out of the two.  Good luck finding it!



Same here.



twochubbycheeks said:


> Love all the outfits you tried on you!
> 
> I tried on the same dress you have in blue and got stuck in it too, when I was going to take it off.  I was like "WTH??? I was able to put it on, why am I having a hard time taking it off?!?!"  LOL  It fits so nice on me though.  Now, I'm kicking myself for not getting it. Our store is OOS.



awww 



fmd914 said:


> I'm glad I wasn't the only one!  I loved the blue one but seriously was considering calling the male fitting room attendant to come in and help me take it off!!!!  I was sweating by the time I got if off.
> 
> Kell - those dresses look great on you.



Oh em gee, girls!! Add me to the list. I think I spend a good 2-3 minutes there trying to take it off. I was thinking "You can do this, do not call a SA. Do not call for assistance" LOL.... So embarrassing. I am so happy to hear I am not the only one.


----------



## gingerfarm

Oooo, cute!  Are they comfy?  I have been looking for a pair of black pumps that won't break my bank, and these look pretty promising!



MissIndependent said:


> My new platforms from H&M  Love them!!!


----------



## MissIndependent

gingerfarm said:


> Oooo, cute!  Are they comfy?  I have been looking for a pair of black pumps that won't break my bank, and these look pretty promising!



I think they are really comfy! And cheep too


----------



## canadianstudies

I just picked up this striped navy and white blazer at the H&M on Bloor (in Toronto). It's a size 4 and fits extremely well - I'm 5'8". Sorry for the phone quality pic!






What's interesting to me is that a few teeny tiny ladies (as in, under 5'00) have also tried this blazer on and liked it (though I do think this style fits a taller frame better):

http://www.extrapetite.com/2011/01/2nd-look-petite-friendly-h-navy-striped.html
http://www.alterationsneeded.com/2011/01/petite-friendly-h-blazer.html


----------



## HeartMyMJs

canadianstudies said:


> I just picked up this striped navy and white blazer at the H&M on Bloor (in Toronto). It's a size 4 and fits extremely well - I'm 5'8". Sorry for the phone quality pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's interesting to me is that a few teeny tiny ladies (as in, under 5'00) have also tried this blazer on and liked it (though I do think this style fits a taller frame better):
> 
> http://www.extrapetite.com/2011/01/2nd-look-petite-friendly-h-navy-striped.html
> http://www.alterationsneeded.com/2011/01/petite-friendly-h-blazer.html


 
Love the blazer!!!  It's cute on!!


----------



## loves

the blazer fits you really well! ^ GREAT buy


----------



## Ellapretty

Finally found the Divided brand cross-body bag...I've been wanting it ever since I saw it featured on ExtraPetite's blog (link to her post):






I've been looking for something hands-free to keep my phone, wallet and keys in while walking around with my kiddies. I love the colour and shape of this bag...a lot of the other cute cross body bags I've seen have chain straps - and those hurt after a while. I think the bag was around CAD$19.


----------



## abandonedimages

couture2387 said:


> Wearing my pink dress that  I recently purchased.



LOVE your shoes to death!!!


----------



## couture2387

abandonedimages said:


> LOVE your shoes to death!!!



Thanks. I couldmt find them anywhere but steve madden was able to find me a pair. Theyre not too comfortable but they go with so much!


----------



## purse-nality

prettysquare said:


> ok, I totally thought I was stuck in the dress too, until I realized you had to pull it off like a sweater. Also, is this really a dress? Because it is indecently short if I put my arms up. I'm 5'7".



thanks to your tip, i tried this dress on and was able to take it off w/o effort! i got both navy and print


----------



## NabilaM

Work it girls!!!


----------



## CoralRhapsody

My city got it's first H&M this week, and I am so excited to check it out. I'm loving this thread!


----------



## mordant

I tried on the print shift dress that everyone has been modeling 

But I ended up drowning in it  I suppose it's for the best since I need to be saving and not spending.


----------



## MJDaisy

CoralRhapsody said:


> My city got it's first H&M this week, and I am so excited to check it out. I'm loving this thread!



wow really?! I'd die without H&M! have fun shopping there


----------



## allycat89

chanel*liz said:


> H&M Blazer (on sale for $7!!)




$7?! Omg what a deal!!!


----------



## saira1214

Has anyone spotted the Navy Blazer with the tan detail (kind of colorblock)? I love it but my location doesn't have it in size 4?


----------



## Beriloffun

Love this thread and always forget to take pics of my HM clothes! 

I popped into HM today to get a cardigan and this dress was $20 off! Thats $14 total!


----------



## quynh_1206

Beriloffun said:


> Love this thread and always forget to take pics of my HM clothes!
> 
> I popped into HM today to get a cardigan and this dress was $20 off! Thats $14 total!


 What???!! That pretty dress is only $14?! I love it, it looks so nice on you!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I purchased four cute dresses from H&M over the last few weeks, saw some shoes I liked too but I don't do well with cheapy shoes so I left them. I will come back and post pics of the dresses. I was there early in the week and got another dress too they had a sale with several dresses for $10 off.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Beriloffun said:


> Love this thread and always forget to take pics of my HM clothes!
> 
> I popped into HM today to get a cardigan and this dress was $20 off! Thats $14 total!


 

very cute! good deal!


----------



## MissIndependent

Dress, tights and pumps from H&M:


----------



## angelstacie04

MissIndependent said:


> Dress, tights and pumps from H&M:



I love your clutch! Where'd you get it from?


----------



## MissIndependent

angelstacie04 said:


> I love your clutch! Where'd you get it from?



EBay


----------



## juneping

MissIndependent said:


> Dress, tights and pumps from H&M:



you look very nice, very well thought and nicely put together!


----------



## bagsforme

I went to practically every H&M in NYC this weekend looking for the leather and knit jacket in my size.  I HATE how they can do a locator or ship.  They would do a ton more business if they did this.

Would calling the main corp be able to help me locate/ship it?


----------



## anicole86

kelbell35 said:


> I tried staying away from H&M for a while now, but now that the new fall arrivals are coming in, I couldn't resist any longer.
> 
> This lace dress was cute... I loved the sleeves on it, but I didn't really like the overall fit. I also tried on the lace top that looked just like this, but it was cropped and not flattering on me at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I tried this on as well... Super cute but I got stuck in it :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the print on this top... It's gorgeous in person, but I ended up not getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really, realllllly like this dress... and it has pockets! However, I have too many dresses, so it wasn't practical for me to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the print on the above dress up close... A black and white rose print on a light pink background...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did find shorts in that print with a really pretty bow belt that I did end up getting though.


 

I actually bought the first dress and i kinda like that it isnt fitted to me. It's my "going to wear this dress to celebrate in when my boyfriend proposes to me soon" dress.


----------



## kelbell35

anicole86 said:


> I actually bought the first dress and i kinda like that it isnt fitted to me. It's my "going to wear this dress to celebrate in when my boyfriend proposes to me soon" dress.



Lol, good luck!  I hope you get to wear it soon!


----------



## meganfm

@canadianstudies - I really wanted that blazer too, but I'm 5ft10 and it looked like a child's jacket on me   It looks amazing on you though!


----------



## carvedwords

Went to H&M today and bought some clothes for my son and if you spend over $40 you get a $5 gift card good until Sep 20.


----------



## canadianstudies

meganfm said:


> @canadianstudies - I really wanted that blazer too, but I'm 5ft10 and it looked like a child's jacket on me  It looks amazing on you though!


 
Aw, that's too bad! It fits me really well in the bust, which is a rarity.


----------



## lily25

My new denim dress, there was a local denim sale in H&M, only 10 euros.


----------



## juneping

^^i like it, lily!! great deal!


----------



## sammie225

h&m leopard scarf 

And i just bought myself 3pairs of jeans at h&m as they were having 10&#8364; disount on each pair and i am surprised by the great fit


----------



## lily25

^ I love their skinny jeans! You look great, the scarf is amazing!


----------



## bnjj

sammie225 said:


> h&m leopard scarf
> 
> And i just bought myself 3pairs of jeans at h&m as they were having 10 disount on each pair and i am surprised by the great fit


 
Sammie, I love those boots!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Top, shorts and ring from H&M


----------



## lily25

I want this shirt!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

lily25 said:


> I want this shirt!!!


 
Hi lily!!  These shirts went really fast!!!  Luckily I found this hidden in some jackets!!  Not bad for $9.95!


----------



## lily25

^ The price is very good! I saw it on some bloggers too! I hope I can find it, we have many stores here, one is bound to have a few left.


----------



## juicybrat

I bought this dress from H&M. 







Here's a modelling picture. I had to size down because I think the dress was made big. 






pictures are from my blog: http://somethingaboutkerri.blogspot.com/


----------



## Beriloffun

juicybrat said:


> I bought this dress from H&M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a modelling picture. I had to size down because I think the dress was made big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures are from my blog: http://somethingaboutkerri.blogspot.com/



That dress is so cute! I almost bought it, but I don't know where I would wear it! Btw, love your jewelry display pics on your blog!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

juicybrat said:


> I bought this dress from H&M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a modelling picture. I had to size down because I think the dress was made big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures are from my blog: http://somethingaboutkerri.blogspot.com/


 
Love it!!  It looks great on you!!


----------



## juicybrat

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love it!!  It looks great on you!!



thanks a lot for your kind comment =)



Beriloffun said:


> That dress is so cute! I almost bought it, but I don't know where I would wear it! Btw, love your jewelry display pics on your blog!



you should have tried it on =) it's really pretty on. thanks a bunch. my jewelry collection is really small lol


----------



## juicybrat

I went to H&M recently and bought some new clothes =)










this one needed a waistbelt in order for it to look cute





totally wore the wrong pants (ughh i wore leggings) to try this top on lol.


----------



## juneping

^^you have a nice shape...


----------



## quynh_1206

juicybrat said:


> I went to H&M recently and bought some new clothes =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one needed a waistbelt in order for it to look cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> totally wore the wrong pants (ughh i wore leggings) to try this top on lol.


 
I dont think you wore the wrong pants at all. Those leggings look great on you.


----------



## neko-chan

I FINALLY found the navy shift dress with gold buttons in my store. About freaking time


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

MissIndependent said:


> Dress, tights and pumps from H&M:



Cute outfit!


----------



## *want it all*

Question: was the turquoise cluster/bubble necklace released _before_ the red version?  I could've sworn it was, but I went to an H&M a few weeks ago, and that store had more of the turq in stock (and just one of the red one).


----------



## Couturable

Love this thread!

Here's a dress I picked up recently for $29.95. I wasn't leaving without it! The bracelets are also from H&M last year though. I think they were about $6, gotta love H&M...


----------



## saira1214

*want it all* said:


> Question: was the turquoise cluster/bubble necklace released _before_ the red version?  I could've sworn it was, but I went to an H&M a few weeks ago, and that store had more of the turq in stock (and just one of the red one).


 I'm pretty sure the turquoise was released before.  I got mine over the summer.


----------



## *want it all*

saira1214 said:


> I'm pretty sure the turquoise was released before.  I got mine over the summer.


Thanks, that's what I thought...how weird that a prior season's stock would be more plentiful than the current season.    I was pretty sure that turq one was in hot demand, too...


----------



## saira1214

*want it all* said:


> Thanks, that's what I thought...how weird that a prior season's stock would be more plentiful than the current season.    I was pretty sure that turq one was in hot demand, too...


 
You are right that it was in high demand.  I agree that's weird, but awesome for the people who missed out on that color!


----------



## juicybrat

vneck sweaters for $17.95. i bought one in black and grey =) love the fit


----------



## Beriloffun

juicybrat said:


> vneck sweaters for $17.95. i bought one in black and grey =) love the fit



Looks great on you! Will have to check it out this weekend, I've been wearing leggings and need long sweaters to go with them!


----------



## juicybrat

Beriloffun said:


> Looks great on you! Will have to check it out this weekend, I've been wearing leggings and need long sweaters to go with them!



You will love it! 

Here's another angle to show it definitely covers the bum.  I'm around 5ft5


----------



## sammie225

*juicybrat* those are cute  i also have to check them out


----------



## carvedwords

Very cute juicy!!  I'm going to have to check them out this weekend.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

juicybrat said:


> You will love it!
> 
> Here's another angle to show it definitely covers the bum.  I'm around 5ft5


 
Looks so comfy!!


----------



## Couturable

Another H&M Dress... For $19.95 everyone needs to run and get one! (So comfy too!)


----------



## saira1214

Couturable said:


> Another H&M Dress... For $19.95 everyone needs to run and get one! (So comfy too!)


 
Cute! Did they have any other colors? I have a similar dress in Tan from JCrew.


----------



## Couturable

saira1214 said:


> Cute! Did they have any other colors? I have a similar dress in Tan from JCrew.



Thanks! Yes, Pink and Navy I believe...


----------



## juicybrat

h&m blouse =)


----------



## prettysquare

H&M rings. I think $5.95


----------



## kelbell35

juicybrat said:


> vneck sweaters for $17.95. i bought one in black and grey =) love the fit





juicybrat said:


> h&m blouse =)



I love both your outfits!



Couturable said:


> Another H&M Dress... For $19.95 everyone needs to run and get one! (So comfy too!)



This looks great on you!  I tried this dress on a while ago, but it didn't fit me well.  I love the way you styled it!



prettysquare said:


> H&M rings. I think $5.95



These rings are so pretty and such a great price!


----------



## kelbell35

I need another coat like I need another hole in my head, but I picked this up today with the 25% off coupon they have out now...


----------



## nancypants

juicybrat said:


> vneck sweaters for $17.95. i bought one in black and grey =) love the fit




i love long sweaters! you'd think they'd be easy to find but they're really hard to find! thanks for posting.. gotta hit up h&m now!

oh.. what's the fabric?


----------



## juicybrat

nancypants said:


> i love long sweaters! you'd think they'd be easy to find but they're really hard to find! thanks for posting.. gotta hit up h&m now!
> 
> oh.. what's the fabric?



hey they were a mix of cotton and polyamide. the exact percentages im not sure of at the moment since im not home right now. sorrys!

i hope u find them


----------



## Beriloffun

^^I found those sweaters, they were with all the basic h&m items (tshirts, cardis, etc). I got the purple one! It seemed a bit roomy in the chest region, but I'll have to try it on again with leggings later today. 

I also ended up getting another one of the zipper pocket tshirts (LOVE THEM, sooo soft!). I got a scarf and the mid length toggle coat with the fur trim on the hood (perfect for going to the desert w/dbfs family during Halloween!) I'll try to post pics of the jacket later as well! I really love it, and it was a great deal with the coupon.


----------



## nancypants

I couldn't find it. I looked in both the divided section and the other 'dressy' section.... But no sweater


----------



## carvedwords

nancypants said:


> I couldn't find it. I looked in both the divided section and the other 'dressy' section.... But no sweater



I saw the, today and bought 4 (grey, black, beige, rust).  They are $14.95 and we're folded up.  My store had tons.


----------



## jellybebe

juicybrat said:


> I bought this dress from H&M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a modelling picture. I had to size down because I think the dress was made big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures are from my blog: http://somethingaboutkerri.blogspot.com/



Super cute!


----------



## yakusoku.af

has anyone seen this top that Kristen Wiig (on the left) was wearing last night on SNL?
It has a little pink bow under her hair on her left side.






I remember Elle.com was offering one day of H&M fall merchandise online but I decided against ordering it.  But now I want it...  Please let me know if you've seen it in store (hopefully around San Diego, where my friend lives) or online anywhere (that ships to Hawaii =P)

TIA!!!


----------



## nancypants

carvedwords said:


> I saw the, today and bought 4 (grey, black, beige, rust).  They are $14.95 and we're folded up.  My store had tons.



where in cali are you? i went to the store at beverly center.


----------



## butterfly_baby

oh i love this thread, just found it 
i basically live in h&m haha

bought about 2 weeks ago: gray jeans and black flowy shirt







black jeans and brown shirt, also bought 2 weeks ago


----------



## butterfly_baby

the skirt is from last year, but i looove this shirt, current season


----------



## butterfly_baby

and then my all time favorite dress, i still see it here and there






hope you like


----------



## carvedwords

nancypants said:


> where in cali are you? i went to the store at beverly center.


 
I was at the store in Northridge.


----------



## nancypants

i'm going to try century city today. if not, to the valley i go!


----------



## Sparklybags

Sooo annoyed at the H&M online store right now, the cancelled my order and didn't even bother to email me to let me know


----------



## Ellapretty

Love this dress - the fabric and the colour are gorgeous - looks amazing on you!



butterfly_baby said:


> and then my all time favorite dress, i still see it here and there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you like


----------



## iloverien

did you girls see the new winter collection 11/12? it's looks so gorgeous. i wonder if they have it in store


----------



## indi3r4

juicybrat said:


> You will love it!
> 
> Here's another angle to show it definitely covers the bum.  I'm around 5ft5


Looks great on you! and thanks for posting, i went to my local store and got myself a gray and purple ones.. love it!


----------



## nancypants

I went to the one in century city and tried on the sweaters but it was like 3/4 inches too short for me do I ended up not getting them...


----------



## nillacobain

Not as exciting as everyone else's modelling pics but...

H&M jeans
Zara flats
PiazzaItalia t-shirt
Massimo Dutti silk blazer
Vintage Bottega Veneta bag





Later that day:
Eleonora Amadei blazer
Vintage Ken Scott bucket bag


----------



## platinum_girly

H&M pocket tee:


----------



## juicybrat

h&m lace top


----------



## fabchick1987

juicybrat said:


> h&m lace top


 
I LOVE that top!


----------



## Sparklybags

juicybrat said:


> h&m lace top


 

so pretty, you're really cute!


----------



## MJDaisy

Me wearing a dress from H&M today. I had a friend ask me if this dress was Tory Burch  Wearing it with leggings (don't have to, it's just cold here!) and boots and my LV speedy.


----------



## platinum_girly

^Looove your speedy, i so want one!


----------



## MJDaisy

platinum_girly said:


> ^Looove your speedy, i so want one!



thank you PG  I never really wanted one *that* badly, but after having it, i must say that i LOVE it!


----------



## Ellapretty

MJDaisy said:


> Me wearing a dress from H&M today. I had a friend ask me if this dress was Tory Burch  Wearing it with leggings (don't have to, it's just cold here!) and boots and my LV speedy.



SUCH a cute outfit - love how you paired the dress with leggings and boots...I stayed away from H&M dresses before because I don't like showing a lot of leg...but now I have inspiration on how to make it work  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## twochubbycheeks

MJDaisy said:


> Me wearing a dress from H&M today. I had a friend ask me if this dress was Tory Burch  Wearing it with leggings (don't have to, it's just cold here!) and boots and my LV speedy.



I've wanted that dress for the longest time!!! 'love it on you!!!


----------



## MJDaisy

Ellapretty said:


> SUCH a cute outfit - love how you paired the dress with leggings and boots...I stayed away from H&M dresses before because I don't like showing a lot of leg...but now I have inspiration on how to make it work  Thanks for sharing!



thank you so much!!! so glad I could inspire you!  I wear leggings with my shorter summer dresses all the time!


----------



## MJDaisy

twochubbycheeks said:


> I've wanted that dress for the longest time!!! 'love it on you!!!



thank you! i love it! you should get it


----------



## nillacobain

H&M dress
H&M tights


----------



## authenticplease

nillacobain said:


> H&M dress
> H&M tights


 
Love this dress on you....purple is my favorite color and I love the way you mixed the shades!


----------



## Ellapretty

Gorgeous dress - and I love the co-ordinated dress and shoes - very nice!



nillacobain said:


> H&M dress
> H&M tights


----------



## nillacobain

^^Thank you ladies!


----------



## MJDaisy

nillacobain said:


> H&M dress
> H&M tights



LOVE this look! love your shoes


----------



## nillacobain

MJDaisy said:


> LOVE this look! love your shoes


 

Thank you!


----------



## Ellapretty

H&M lace dress - even Pippa has it!






Horse print tunic/dress


----------



## kelbell35

^Gorgeous!  I especially love that lace dress on you!  I tried it on a while back and didn't think it was flattering on me, but it looks great on you!


----------



## mavsun

like the lace dress *Ellapretty*.

here is leather/suede dress from H&M.


----------



## Ellapretty

kelbell35 said:


> ^Gorgeous!  I especially love that lace dress  on you!  I tried it on a while back and didn't think it was flattering  on me, but it looks great on you!



Thanks kelbell35 - I read that they also made a lace top - wish I had seen it - a lot of people who didn't like the dress bought the top instead.



mavsun said:


> like the lace dress *Ellapretty*.
> 
> here is leather/suede dress from H&M.



Thanks mavsun - that leather dress looks perfect for a night out!


----------



## quynh_1206

mavsun said:


> like the lace dress *Ellapretty*.
> 
> here is leather/suede dress from H&M.


 
Please please show us a modeling picture of you wearing this dress. This dress looks so cute!


----------



## quynh_1206

Ellapretty said:


> H&M lace dress - even Pippa has it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse print tunic/dress


 
I really love both outfits...I wish we would get an H&M already!


----------



## emilu

Ellapretty said:


> Horse print tunic/dress



I'm like the look of this shirt IRL...

I haven't made a purchase at H&M in over a year, but stumbled on this dress.  I really like the simple style and I think it fit me well, so I bought one in each color b/c they were on sale for $15.  Here it is in Navy, also came in cream


----------



## mavsun

looking good *emilu*.

thank you *Ellapretty* and *quynh_1206*. I will see if I can find someone to take a mod picture.


----------



## fiveTiMESaugust

emilu said:


> I'm like the look of this shirt IRL...
> 
> I haven't made a purchase at H&M in over a year, but stumbled on this dress. I really like the simple style and I think it fit me well, so I bought one in each color b/c they were on sale for $15. Here it is in Navy, also came in cream


 
Cute dress, can't seem to find it on the site but hopefully willl find it tomorrow when I head to the store!


----------



## kelbell35

Ellapretty said:


> Thanks kelbell35 - I read that they also made a lace top - wish I had seen it - a lot of people who didn't like the dress bought the top instead.



I actually tried the top on, too, but it was too boxy on me.  I can't win!


----------



## juicybrat

i bought two vests from h&m






$19.95









$14.95


----------



## Sparklybags

I got the second one of those vests too, but I have to wait until christmas for it because my mum said i'll get it as a gift for you!

They both look sooo good on you!


----------



## xikry5talix

That vest is only $14.95?! So cute, I want one to! Does it come in other colors?


----------



## MissIndependent

Top from BiB:






And dress:


----------



## californiaCRUSH

juicybrat said:


> i bought two vests from h&m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $19.95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $14.95



You look so awesome in both! I want one now haha but I don't think I could pull it off like you can.


----------



## mrs moulds

kelbell35 said:


> I need another coat like I need another hole in my head, but I picked this up today with the 25% off coupon they have out now...



This is a stunning, stunning coat!  So classic and will always be in style.

Great buy!


----------



## platinum_girly

H&M blazer:


----------



## mordant

I found this Trend item at the recently opened store in my local mall. So beautiful


----------



## kelbell35

^Wow, I really like that!  Nice find!


----------



## BlingADing

Colorblock dress from H&M


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Looks great with the Missoni cardigan



BlingADing said:


> Colorblock dress from H&M


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Top and Blazer from H&M
Leggings from Target
Shoes by Born Crown


----------



## platinum_girly

H&M top:


----------



## jigga85

*Everyone looks so great in their H&M pieces!!!*


----------



## MissIndependent

Black dress:


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Top $12.95
Mama Skinny Jeans $34.95








Stripe Top $17.95


----------



## platinum_girly

H&M boots:


----------



## Asia_Leone

I'm kinda crazy about pastels right now and here is my recent purchase from H&M (the pants and blazer)


----------



## xoxoCat

Asia_Leone said:


> I'm kinda crazy about pastels right now and here is my recent purchase from H&M (the pants and blazer)



That's such a creative outfit; would never have thought of to put pink and blush together.


----------



## quynh_1206

Asia_Leone said:


> I'm kinda crazy about pastels right now and here is my recent purchase from H&M (the pants and blazer)


 
Very beautiful. Loving the color of your pants right now.


----------



## saira1214

Asia_Leone said:
			
		

> I'm kinda crazy about pastels right now and here is my recent purchase from H&M (the pants and blazer)



Beautiful! Are those denim? What color are they, lavander?


----------



## platinum_girly

H&M jacket:


----------



## californiaCRUSH

asia_leone said:


> i'm kinda crazy about pastels right now and here is my recent purchase from h&m (the pants and blazer) :d



perfection.


----------



## Sparklybags

H&M Tank


----------



## quynh_1206

Wearing my bright orange H&M blouse


----------



## waxx

H&M blazer & dress for spring 2012.


----------



## waxx

HM dress for Spring 2012


----------



## platinum_girly

H&M vest top (it sparkles when you move!)


----------



## MissHappy

Hi ladies! I'm new and I'm glad I found this thread because I'm obsessed with H&M, especially their jackets.  

How do you gals feel about this particular one?  I'm not a huge fan of stripes so I didn't get it, but I love the fitting.  Should I go back and get it?


----------



## Squeaky00

I love that blazer. I did not see that blazer on Saturday. How much was it and you should definitely get it.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

MissHappy said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new and I'm glad I found this thread because I'm obsessed with H&M, especially their jackets.
> 
> How do you gals feel about this particular one? I'm not a huge fan of stripes so I didn't get it, but I love the fitting. Should I go back and get it?


 
I think its super cute on you!


----------



## Sparklybags

H&M Top


----------



## anniepersian

MissHappy said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new and I'm glad I found this thread because I'm obsessed with H&M, especially their jackets.
> 
> How do you gals feel about this particular one?  I'm not a huge fan of stripes so I didn't get it, but I love the fitting.  Should I go back and get it?




WOW! that looks cute on you! you should def. get it! I went to the store today and didn't see this jacket! Im gonna have to get it, and in pink also!


----------



## onesmallchimera

MissHappy said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! I'm new and I'm glad I found this thread because I'm obsessed with H&M, especially their jackets.
> 
> How do you gals feel about this particular one?  I'm not a huge fan of stripes so I didn't get it, but I love the fitting.  Should I go back and get it?



I was looking at that, but I have to wear suits to work everyday so I passed. I just cant wear anything close to a suit when I am not at work.

But it's very cute! I'd get it if I was you.


----------



## quynh_1206

MissHappy said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new and I'm glad I found this thread because I'm obsessed with H&M, especially their jackets.
> 
> How do you gals feel about this particular one?  I'm not a huge fan of stripes so I didn't get it, but I love the fitting.  Should I go back and get it?



I tried on the exact same blazer and loved how flattering it looked on me. Took it to the cashier line to pay along with other items and at the last minute decided not to purchase it because where I'm from it's warm 90% of the time so I know it'll just be hanging in my closet. I recently saw it on a fashion blog and regret so much I didn't get it. I think you should get it. It looks even better on you!


----------



## Squeaky00

quynh_1206 said:


> I tried on the exact same blazer and loved how flattering it looked on me. Took it to the cashier line to pay along with other items and at the last minute decided not to purchase it because where I'm from it's warm 90% of the time so I know it'll just be hanging in my closet. I recently saw it on a fashion blog and regret so much I didn't get it. I think you should get it. It looks even better on you!




what fashion blog did you see it on?  I am looking for a new fashion blog to follow,
p.s I live in south florida and it is always nice to have a few blazer in your closet.


----------



## quynh_1206

Squeaky00 said:


> what fashion blog did you see it on? I am looking for a new fashion blog to follow,
> p.s I live in south florida and it is always nice to have a few blazer in your closet.


 
It's one of these blogs but in one of the older posts. I just recently discovered these blogs and went through most of their posts and happen to see the blazer. I can't remember exactly though so it is of no help but if you are not already following these ladies, they have an amazing sense of style. 
http://galmeetsglam.blogspot.com/
http://www.sterlingstyle.net/
http://atlantic-pacific.blogspot.com/


----------



## Squeaky00

quynh_1206 said:


> It's one of these blogs but in one of the older posts. I just recently discovered these blogs and went through most of their posts and happen to see the blazer. I can't remember exactly though so it is of no help but if you are not already following these ladies, they have an amazing sense of style.
> http://galmeetsglam.blogspot.com/
> http://www.sterlingstyle.net/
> http://atlantic-pacific.blogspot.com/



thanks. I love atlantic-pacific blog.


----------



## MissHappy

Thanks so much Squeaky00, luvsagreatdeal, anniepersian, onesmallchimera, and quynh_1206!!  I went back and got it today 

I also picked up a few other blazers that I would love to share as well!  Will post pics tomorrow


----------



## Squeaky00

MissHappy said:


> Thanks so much Squeaky00, luvsagreatdeal, anniepersian, onesmallchimera, and quynh_1206!!  I went back and got it today
> 
> I also picked up a few other blazers that I would love to share as well!  Will post pics tomorrow



I can't wait to see them


----------



## quynh_1206

Vaseline said:


> love the shirt!


 
Thanks, Vaseline!


----------



## psxgurl

Love this thread!

Don't have a jacket in this color and it had a great lining, scored this one on clearance for 20 bucks


----------



## Tiare

Must.get.blazer. 



MissHappy said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new and I'm glad I found this thread because I'm obsessed with H&M, especially their jackets.
> 
> How do you gals feel about this particular one?  I'm not a huge fan of stripes so I didn't get it, but I love the fitting.  Should I go back and get it?


----------



## Totz87

just bought: 
lp.hm.com/hmprod?set=key[source],value[/environment/2011/F01_0166_071R_0.jpg]&set=key[rotate],value[-0.4]&set=key[width],value[3445]&set=key[height],value[4028]&set=key[x],value[13]&set=key[y],value[485]&set=key[type],value[FASHION_FRONT]&call=url[file:/product/large]


----------



## Totz87




----------



## HeartMyMJs

H&M Denim Jacket


----------



## cswcarol

New H&M purchase- trying it on in the fitting room!  comes in hot pink as well! Is around 30USD.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Floral blazer with my Zara leggings.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Purse-o-holic said:


> View attachment 1665099
> 
> 
> Floral blazer with my Zara leggings.


 
Hmmmm, Ive seen the pants everywhere, but had not noticed the blazer ...nice, you may have just cost me a few bucks!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I got this top today.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dress/stocking from H&M


----------



## merekat703

How do the floral cropped pants fit size wise? I am going to go see if my store has them in stock tonight, but do they run small?


----------



## Sparklybags

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Hmmmm, Ive seen the pants everywhere, but had not noticed the blazer ...nice, you may have just cost me a few bucks!




The blazer was on sale for £10 around here


----------



## Flip88

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> I got this top today.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/6d26e62cb0af4e08aa541ec.jpg/



Your top is very nice indeed


----------



## Monoi

Asia_Leone said:
			
		

> I'm kinda crazy about pastels right now and here is my recent purchase from H&M (the pants and blazer)



Nice outfit


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Flip88 said:


> Your top is very nice indeed


 
Thank you!!


----------



## chynxi_a

A quick pic after i tried on lots of clothes in H&M. 

Loving my Navy mac i got there a couple of weeks ago!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sparklybags

H&M Mint sweater


----------



## Purse=Heaven

has anyone checked out the new conscious collection?


----------



## platinum_girly

Sparklybags said:


> H&M Mint sweater


 
I really like this, can you let me know when you bought it and for how much please?


----------



## Sparklybags

platinum_girly said:


> I really like this, can you let me know when you bought it and for how much please?



I got it towards the end of February and it was £29.99


----------



## platinum_girly

Sparklybags said:


> I got it towards the end of February and it was £29.99


 
Awww thankyou chick, it is such a pretty colour


----------



## kelbell35

Purse=Heaven said:


> has anyone checked out the new conscious collection?



I bought the pink top and maxi skirt from the Red Carpet Conscious Collection...


----------



## Sparklybags

kelbell35 said:


> I bought the pink top and maxi skirt from the Red Carpet Conscious Collection...




Love this! I' hoping to find this!!


----------



## Sheerblonde

Shirt and skirt: H&M conscious collection.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## HeartMyMJs

kelbell35 said:


> I bought the pink top and maxi skirt from the Red Carpet Conscious Collection...


 


Sheerblonde said:


> Shirt and skirt: H&M conscious collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
Love them!!


----------



## Aurify

Has anyone bought any of the Fashion Star clothing? What did you think of the quality?


----------



## Ellapretty

I went shopping solo and was finally able to try/buy things at H&M today - usually the lines are so long (both for the dressing room and cashier) - that it's hard to go in there with my family.

I went for this shirt - love the color - I spotted it a couple of months back - and am so glad they still had them. Would look better with a belt but I didn't wear one out today ($24.95)





Also picked up this white shirt for the same price - can't go wrong with a simple button down:





Lastly - I had to get this sweater - loved the pinkish-beige color - but I'd wear it with a better camisole: (price was either $34 or $39)





These 2 didn't make the cut: (both were $30-something)





I was looking for a sweater like this during christmas...but could only find a medium in stock now:


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Just bought this H&M polka dot dress.  It has short sleeves and the fit is great.


----------



## Ebonynoir

kelbell35 said:


> I bought the pink top and maxi skirt from the Red Carpet Conscious Collection...



wow.., lovely dress and color too


----------



## misspurse

Jenny Lauren said:


> Just bought this H&M polka dot dress.  It has short sleeves and the fit is great.



super cute dress, and i love your whole outfit! you really know how to accessorize. great blog too!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

misspurse said:


> super cute dress, and i love your whole outfit! you really know how to accessorize. great blog too!



Thank you so much MissPurse!  That is so sweet of you to say!


----------



## authenticplease

Jenny Lauren said:


> Just bought this H&M polka dot dress. It has short sleeves and the fit is great.


 
Love this!  I bought the same dress and can't wait to wear it


----------



## kellynt

kelbell35 said:


> I bought the pink top and maxi skirt from the Red Carpet Conscious Collection...




I love this look!


Ps. I'd buy it if you want to sell lol


----------



## margaritaxmix

Still kicking myself over not getting this blazer a couple weeks ago... haven't seen it since! Saved myself $50 though? 

...sorry for the huge image!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Some more miscellaneous pieces... about 75% of my closet is H&M!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

margaritaxmix said:


> Still kicking myself over not getting this blazer a couple weeks ago... haven't seen it since! Saved myself $50 though?



I LOVE this blazer!  I missed out on it also, and now regret not buying it!


----------



## photogurl

oh wow, that blazer is adorable margarita! you always look adorable tho


----------



## alwaysadira

Cute outfits margarita! Wish I lived near an H&M, I always stock up though when I visit relatives in Cali.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Thanks everyone! Here's a statement necklace I sported today that I purchased this weekend... $12.95! Paired with an MK watch


----------



## ochie

margaritaxmix said:
			
		

> Still kicking myself over not getting this blazer a couple weeks ago... haven't seen it since! Saved myself $50 though?
> 
> ...sorry for the huge image!



I just got this blazer tonight, I passed on it last week, but kept thinking about it, lucky me the h&m 5 mins away from my house still had it, and they still have more sizes left.


----------



## ipudgybear

margaritaxmix said:


> Still kicking myself over not getting this blazer a couple weeks ago... haven't seen it since! Saved myself $50 though?
> 
> ...sorry for the huge image!



That is a gorgeous blazer! I don't think I seen it in my H&M. I'll definitely look again.


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Bah, you guys are making me regret it more and more! I'm such a blazer fiend that I really couldn't justify it at the time, but now I'm sad. And it was the only one!


----------



## Ellapretty

margaritaxmix said:


> Thanks everyone! Here's a statement necklace I sported today that I purchased this weekend... $12.95! Paired with an MK watch



Oh my goodness - I've been looking for that necklace everywhere - I love it so much! Fingers crossed I find it - these are the 2 necklaces I want from H&M:











I found this necklace and blouse at H&M today:





Also found this sweater (am saving it for winter LOL! A long wait!)





I tried the Medium this past weekend - and love how slouchy it is - but I think I'll get more wear out of the XS (paired with a black skirt) for winter parties.


----------



## clcoons

Ellapretty said:


> Oh my goodness - I've been looking for that necklace everywhere - I love it so much! Fingers crossed I find it - these are the 2 necklaces I want from H&M:



I have been looking ALL OVER for these too! Still haven't been able to get my hands on them


----------



## Sparklybags

I found the necklace other weekend! I was dying for it since seeing it an H&M email!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

margaritaxmix said:


> Still kicking myself over not getting this blazer a couple weeks ago... haven't seen it since! Saved myself $50 though?
> 
> ...sorry for the huge image!


 
I thought I was in the Zara thread for a minute.  Thats a nice blazer!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

*Margarita*, love your outfits and your necklace!

*Ella*, luv the top and necklace!

*Sparkly*, luv that necklace too!

I will be searching for those today!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Love the necklaces, ladies!!!


----------



## Ellapretty

Sparklybags said:


> I found the necklace other weekend! I was dying for it since seeing it an H&M email!



So lucky - it's gorgeous!



HeartMyMJs said:


> *Margarita*, love your outfits and your necklace!
> 
> *Ella*, luv the top and necklace!
> 
> *Sparkly*, luv that necklace too!
> 
> I will be searching for those today!!





DC-Cutie said:


> Love the necklaces, ladies!!!



Thanks


----------



## saira1214

margaritaxmix said:


> Some more miscellaneous pieces... about 75% of my closet is H&M!


 You're killing me with the black blazer. I MUST find it. Do you have the tag still? What is the style no? Sorry, but I really want to find it.  I went to my store today and they showed me a more boxy blazer in camel and navy with gold buttons that had anchors on them.


----------



## margaritaxmix

clcoons said:


> I have been looking ALL OVER for these too! Still haven't been able to get my hands on them



The turquoise necklace was the only one in any of the 3 stores near me...spotted it from a mile away. I think I saw a couple of the pink necklace too, but it might have been different shapes.


----------



## margaritaxmix

saira1214 said:


> You're killing me with the black blazer. I MUST find it. Do you have the tag still? What is the style no? Sorry, but I really want to find it.  I went to my store today and they showed me a more boxy blazer in camel and navy with gold buttons that had anchors on them.



Sorry, but I don't have the tag anymore. I did look at the numbers on the fabric tag attached to the blazer though, which should be the same... I purchased it quite a few months ago, and it has a floral lining which is really pretty when you roll the sleeves up. Buttons also have a design embossed. It's also more of a very deep navy, rather than straight black. Definitely photographs navy with flash. I hope you can find it somewhere! 

#: 827830; RN0101255; CA42271. Not quite sure if one (or any) of these is the actual product code but I hope it's some help!


----------



## saira1214

margaritaxmix said:


> Sorry, but I don't have the tag anymore. I did look at the numbers on the fabric tag attached to the blazer though, which should be the same... I purchased it quite a few months ago, and it has a floral lining which is really pretty when you roll the sleeves up. Buttons also have a design embossed. It's also more of a very deep navy, rather than straight black. Definitely photographs navy with flash. I hope you can find it somewhere!
> 
> #: 827830; RN0101255; CA42271. Not quite sure if one (or any) of these is the actual product code but I hope it's some help!


 You are so sweet. Thank you!


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ No problem! 

In other news, I overslept my alarm today and had 10 minutes to get ready... grabbed the first top I saw in my drawer haha. Love the nautical/sailor feel to it, though it did shrink a little in the wash.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I went today and the blazers are on sale for $19.99.  They only had the blue and red.  I got the blue one!  It's really comfy and the material is great!  Also my h&m store had more than 30 turquoise necklaces!  The location is Brea, CA.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I went to 2 stores in DC, only the Georgetown store has the turquoise necklaces.  So I scooped a few up for my shopping buddies!!


----------



## chanel*liz

margaritaxmix said:


> Thanks everyone! Here's a statement necklace I sported today that I purchased this weekend... $12.95! Paired with an MK watch


Wow, that necklace is gorgeous!! Looks great on you!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

I'm loving the color of this new H&M blue dress (worn as a skirt) with an H&M plaid shirt from a few months ago.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Jenny Lauren said:


> I'm loving the color of this new H&M blue dress (worn as a skirt) with an H&M plaid shirt from a few months ago.



You look gorgeous! Because of you, I was motivated to go to H&M again today and I found that dress... but ended up buying two other things and really couldn't bring myself to spend $35 on a dress I couldn't see myself wearing too often, as gorgeous as it was. My next sorority banquet isn't for a while so I just had to pass on the high-low trend... but it was such a tough choice. 

Also loved those red trousers which were a steal for $14.95 but they fit so terribly in person! I was surprised they photographed well. The top was $24.95... maybe $29.95? Either way, somewhat overpriced for thin polyester. 

I left with two collared, button-up, sleeveless chiffon tops that were EXACTLY what I was looking for. Ironically, no pics


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jenny Lauren said:


> I'm loving the color of this new H&M blue dress (worn as a skirt) with an H&M plaid shirt from a few months ago.


 
Love that dress especially your Bal!!


----------



## purse-nality

Jenny Lauren said:


> I'm loving the color of this new H&M blue dress (worn as a skirt) with an H&M plaid shirt from a few months ago.


GORGEOUS!!!



margaritaxmix said:


> You look gorgeous! Because of you, I was motivated to go to H&M again today and I found that dress... but ended up buying two other things and really couldn't bring myself to spend $35 on a dress I couldn't see myself wearing too often, as gorgeous as it was. My next sorority banquet isn't for a while so I just had to pass on the high-low trend... but it was such a tough choice.
> 
> Also loved those red trousers which were a steal for $14.95 but they fit so terribly in person! I was surprised they photographed well. The top was $24.95... maybe $29.95? Either way, somewhat overpriced for thin polyester.
> 
> I left with two collared, button-up, sleeveless chiffon tops that were EXACTLY what I was looking for. Ironically, no pics


noooo! dress looks amazing on you! go go go BACK! wish we have H&M here...


----------



## purse-nality

Kinda matchy w/ the chair , dress from h&m hkg.....


----------



## Jenny Lauren

margaritaxmix said:


> You look gorgeous! Because of you, I was motivated to go to H&M again today and I found that dress... but ended up buying two other things and really couldn't bring myself to spend $35 on a dress I couldn't see myself wearing too often, as gorgeous as it was. My next sorority banquet isn't for a while so I just had to pass on the high-low trend... but it was such a tough choice.



Thank you so much *Margaritamix*!  That dress looks fabulous on you!!!  But I agree it's not worth buying if you don't think you will get a lot of use out of it. Can't wait to see the tops you did buy!



HeartMyMJs said:


> Love that dress especially your Bal!!



Thank you *HeartMyMJs*!



purse-nality said:


> GORGEOUS!!!



Aww, thanks *Purse-nality*!!



purse-nality said:


> Kinda matchy w/ the chair , dress from h&m hkg.....



*Purse-nality,* that dress looks awesome on you!


----------



## margaritaxmix

purse-nality said:


> Kinda matchy w/ the chair , dress from h&m hkg.....



Love that dress! You rock the floral well.


----------



## clcoons

I love that blue dress, too. I picked it up a few weeks ago and wore it to work. it's gorgeous. But, I'm super busty, so the fit isn't as great on me as it is on you. Go get it!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

purse-nality said:


> Kinda matchy w/ the chair , dress from h&m hkg.....



Cute dress!!


----------



## purse-nality

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so much *Margaritamix*!  That dress looks fabulous on you!!!  But I agree it's not worth buying if you don't think you will get a lot of use out of it. Can't wait to see the tops you did buy!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *HeartMyMJs*!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks *Purse-nality*!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Purse-nality,* that dress looks awesome on you!





margaritaxmix said:


> Love that dress! You rock the floral well.





HeartMyMJs said:


> Cute dress!!



thank you luvs!


----------



## ipudgybear

Jenny Lauren said:


> I'm loving the color of this new H&M blue dress (worn as a skirt) with an H&M plaid shirt from a few months ago.


Love this outfit! I need to find that dress now! I love dresses like that! 


margaritaxmix said:


> ^ No problem!
> 
> In other news, I overslept my alarm today and had 10 minutes to get ready... grabbed the first top I saw in my drawer haha. Love the nautical/sailor feel to it, though it did shrink a little in the wash.


I love the top! I need to check out my H&M soon.


purse-nality said:


> Kinda matchy w/ the chair , dress from h&m hkg.....


Love the dress! You look great!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Because H&M is clearly out to make me the epitome of a broke college student, I received not 1, but 4 of these coupons in my e-mail today... help me! Thank goodness I just sold some textbooks, but I have an exam tomorrow and yet this was still enough to tempt me into making another trip out to DC today.

I've attached the coupon for any of you who may not have gotten it!


----------



## roussel

Got these last weekend, leopard print top and red-orangey skirt


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

margaritaxmix said:


> Because H&M is clearly out to make me the epitome of a broke college student, I received not 1, but 4 of these coupons in my e-mail today... help me! Thank goodness I just sold some textbooks, but I have an exam tomorrow and yet this was still enough to tempt me into making another trip out to DC today.
> 
> I've attached the coupon for any of you who may not have gotten it!


 Thanks!!


roussel said:


> Got these last weekend, leopard print top and red-orangey skirt



Love that combo


----------



## HeartMyMJs

roussel said:


> Got these last weekend, leopard print top and red-orangey skirt


 
Cute outfit!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Got this blazer for $19.99 and top for $7.  I know it's not maternity but I like it! :giggles:


----------



## saira1214

margaritaxmix said:


> Because H&M is clearly out to make me the epitome of a broke college student, I received not 1, but 4 of these coupons in my e-mail today... help me! Thank goodness I just sold some textbooks, but I have an exam tomorrow and yet this was still enough to tempt me into making another trip out to DC today.
> 
> I've attached the coupon for any of you who may not have gotten it!


Thanks! Do you mind PMing me the link? When i click the attachment, it opens in very small font.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I also got an email with the 35% coupon.  I used it on these scarves.  It's only good for one item but the SA was nice enough to use it on both.


----------



## margaritaxmix

saira1214 said:


> Thanks! Do you mind PMing me the link? When i click the attachment, it opens in very small font.



http://www.anpdm.com/newsletterweb/48445C4674424A504A754943/434A5B4174404B5C4A7540415C43

I hope this works. Also PMing you


----------



## platinum_girly

HeartMyMJs said:


> Got this blazer for $19.99 and top for $7. I know it's not maternity but I like it! :giggles:


 
The whole outfit looks fabulous on you, you don't even need maternity clothes 
How long 'til baby is here?


----------



## xlovely

kelbell35 said:


> I bought the pink top and maxi skirt from the Red Carpet Conscious Collection...



you look like a million bucks!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

platinum_girly said:


> The whole outfit looks fabulous on you, you don't even need maternity clothes
> How long 'til baby is here?


 
Hey hun!!  Long time no chat!!   Thanks!  I have 11 more days until he is here!!


----------



## platinum_girly

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hey hun!! Long time no chat!!  Thanks! I have 11 more days until he is here!!


 
OMG that is so exciting!!!! I wish you an easy birth and a beautiful baby


----------



## HeartMyMJs

platinum_girly said:


> OMG that is so exciting!!!! I wish you an easy birth and a beautiful baby



Thank you!!!


----------



## airborne

great finds HeartMyMJs


----------



## HeartMyMJs

airborne said:


> great finds HeartMyMJs


 
Thanks!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

This top caught my eye at H&M the other day... had to get both colors (teal/black!) Good thing it doesn't come in more than 2 colors


----------



## Jenny Lauren

New H&M Divided Cardigan


----------



## Jenny Lauren

ipudgybear said:


> Love this outfit! I need to find that dress now! I love dresses like that!



Thanks ipudgybear!  It is a pretty versatile dress.



roussel said:


> Got these last weekend, leopard print top and red-orangey skirt



LOVE that leopard top!  I think I might need to go buy it!


----------



## clcoons

blue high-low dress.


----------



## annemerrick

purse-nality said:
			
		

> Kinda matchy w/ the chair , dress from h&m hkg.....



I love this dress so much!  I have the same one but haven't worn it yet. Was supposed o wear it to a Kentucky derby party, but didn't go!


----------



## Sparklybags

H&M Leopard Blouse & Jeans

H&M Skirt & Bag & necklace


----------



## ilovefashion87

Not a modeling shot, but so happy I got my hands on these! I'll post a modeling shot when Im in Miami this weekend


----------



## ochie

^^^ Love them!! I am going to H&M this afternoon, I will try them on, I hope they are comfortable.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hey hun!!  Long time no chat!!   Thanks!  I have 11 more days until he is here!!



COUNT DOWN TIME!!  Wishing you a smooth and blessed delivery!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

luvsagreatdeal said:


> COUNT DOWN TIME!!  Wishing you a smooth and blessed delivery!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Sparklybags said:


> H&M Leopard Blouse & Jeans
> 
> H&M Skirt & Bag & necklace



I LOVE that second outfit... the blush pink skirt is too pretty, and gorgeous layering of the necklace!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thanks, they are not that comfortable but hopefully I can break them in. I got them at fashion valley, they had two size 40 which I bought one. There was one more behind the registers on display. Hope you find them. I went there and almost left because I didn't see them, then I turned around and there they were. 



ochie said:


> ^^^ Love them!! I am going to H&M this afternoon, I will try them on, I hope they are comfortable.


----------



## Sparklybags

margaritaxmix said:


> I LOVE that second outfit... the blush pink skirt is too pretty, and gorgeous layering of the necklace!



Thank you!!! That necklace is my favourite thing at the moment!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

clcoons said:


> View attachment 1728086
> 
> 
> blue high-low dress.



That dress looks great on you!  I have the same one!



ilovefashion87 said:


> Not a modeling shot, but so happy I got my hands on these! I'll post a modeling shot when Im in Miami this weekend



I saw someone trying on these shoes and they looked really good on.  I might have to go back for them!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

H&M Trend skirt I bought on Sunday.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I really like the colors in your skirt.  Looking at your blog I'm jealous of all the beautiful shift dresses you picked up from H&M, especially the white and navy blue ones!!!  


Jenny Lauren said:


> H&M Trend skirt I bought on Sunday.


----------



## JoanneBAGS

Bought this dress today as here in England we are finally getting our summer, fingers crossed. I couldn't believe it was only £12, amazing!!


----------



## purse-nality

margaritaxmix said:


> This top caught my eye at H&M the other day... had to get both colors (teal/black!) Good thing it doesn't come in more than 2 colors


nice classic casual!



annemerrick said:


> I love this dress so much!  I have the same one but haven't worn it yet. Was supposed o wear it to a Kentucky derby party, but didn't go!


vavavoom! yay twin! 



Sparklybags said:


> H&M Leopard Blouse & Jeans
> 
> H&M Skirt & Bag & necklace


i luv the 2nd too! so so pretty! great pairing of denim+delicate feminine details 



ilovefashion87 said:


> Not a modeling shot, but so happy I got my hands on these! I'll post a modeling shot when Im in Miami this weekend


WANT!!! 



Jenny Lauren said:


> New H&M Divided Cardigan





Jenny Lauren said:


> H&M Trend skirt I bought on Sunday.


lovely as always! i luv luv all your necklaces! gonna hunt for the aldo feather bib 



clcoons said:


> View attachment 1728086
> 
> 
> blue high-low dress.


gorgy! must. get. blue. dress.



JoanneBAGS said:


> Bought this dress today as here in England we are finally getting our summer, fingers crossed. I couldn't believe it was only £12, amazing!!
> 
> View attachment 1730847


super cute and an awesome price!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

DC-Cutie said:


> I really like the colors in your skirt.  Looking at your blog I'm jealous of all the beautiful shift dresses you picked up from H&M, especially the white and navy blue ones!!!



Thanks so much *DC-Cutie*!  H&M does a great job with their shift dresses!



purse-nality said:


> lovely as always! i luv luv all your necklaces! gonna hunt for the aldo feather bib



Thanks so much *Purse-nality*!  I bought the necklace last year.


Here is a new tulip skirt I just bought at H&M for only $14.95!  I bought it in blue also.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Jenny Lauren said:


> H&M Trend skirt I bought on Sunday.


 
This outfit is Amazing!! and I just started following you on Pinterest.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jenny Lauren said:


> Here is a new tulip skirt I just bought at H&M for only $14.95! I bought it in blue also.


 

Love all your outfits!!  You look great!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Does anyone have the pink Lanvin for H&M necklace? If so...how is it? Is it worth buying? Thanks


----------



## gottaluvmybags

margaritaxmix said:
			
		

> http://www.anpdm.com/newsletterweb/48445C4674424A504A754943/434A5B4174404B5C4A7540415C43
> 
> I hope this works. Also PMing you



Thanks soooo much for posting!  I was able to score the striped nautical blazer for 35% off so it came out to about $30!!

I also scored the polka dot belted a line dress and a few other goodies  will try to post pics soon


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> New H&M Divided Cardigan



So cute!!! I have to have your outfit!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvmy3girls said:


> Does anyone have the pink Lanvin for H&M necklace? If so...how is it? Is it worth buying? Thanks



It's worth it if you can get it for retail, not the inflated eBay prices.


----------



## luvmy3girls

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> It's worth it if you can get it for retail, not the inflated eBay prices.



How much was it retail? Thanks


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvmy3girls said:


> How much was it retail? Thanks



If I remember correctly, $40


----------



## ochie

ilovefashion87 said:


> Thanks, they are not that comfortable but hopefully I can break them in. I got them at fashion valley, they had two size 40 which I bought one. There was one more behind the registers on display. Hope you find them. I went there and almost left because I didn't see them, then I turned around and there they were.



I went to Fashion valley yesterday, and they only have bigger size's, I am size 35 or 36. Your so lucky they have your size..


----------



## Jenny Lauren

talldrnkofwater said:


> This outfit is Amazing!! and I just started following you on Pinterest.



Awww, thanks so much *Talldrnkofwater!!!*



HeartMyMJs said:


> Love all your outfits!!  You look great!!





gottaluvmybags said:


> So cute!!! I have to have your outfit!!!



Thank you *HeartMyMJs and Gottaluvmybags!!!*


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Here's a recent H&M Trend dress.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Here's a recent H&M Trend dress.



You re such an inspiration Jenny Lauren,  I've grabbed some pieces I would have NEVER thought about wearing thanks to you!  Do you mind posting or pming me your blog?

Thanks!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

The blazer I was kicking myself over not getting... my friend finally got back from her university and brought me back a size 4 from her local H&M  In love with the button details.


----------



## chloe_chanel

margaritaxmix said:
			
		

> The blazer I was kicking myself over not getting... my friend finally got back from her university and brought me back a size 4 from her local H&M  In love with the button details.



Ahhh I love it! I haven't seen these in the DC area or Michigan.


----------



## luvmy3girls

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly, $40



Thanks


----------



## hunniesochic

Jenny Lauren said:


> Here's a recent H&M Trend dress.


Love this look!


----------



## hunniesochic

margaritaxmix said:


> The blazer I was kicking myself over not getting... my friend finally got back from her university and brought me back a size 4 from her local H&M  In love with the button details.


Such a pretty blazer!!! The color is gorgeous and it definitely fashionable. Love!


----------



## hunniesochic

Jenny Lauren said:


> H&M Trend skirt I bought on Sunday.


You look absolutely fabulous!


----------



## hunniesochic

JoanneBAGS said:


> Bought this dress today as here in England we are finally getting our summer, fingers crossed. I couldn't believe it was only £12, amazing!!
> 
> View attachment 1730847


Very fun and flirty dress!


----------



## hunniesochic

I love H&M...can't wait until the open one here. It's under construction currently but once its doors open...I'll be there...even if it's a 45 mins drive away.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

gottaluvmybags said:


> You re such an inspiration Jenny Lauren,  I've grabbed some pieces I would have NEVER thought about wearing thanks to you!  Do you mind posting or pming me your blog?
> 
> Thanks!!!



You are so sweet Gottaluvmybags!!!  Of course, my blog is www.crazystylelove.com. Thank you so much for your interest. I hope I don't disappoint!!  



margaritaxmix said:


> The blazer I was kicking myself over not getting... my friend finally got back from her university and brought me back a size 4 from her local H&M  In love with the button details.



So jealous that you got your hands on this!!!  I love it!!!



hunniesochic said:


> Love this look!





hunniesochic said:


> You look absolutely fabulous!



Thank you so much hunniesochic!!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

New H&M Trend skirt.


----------



## Ellapretty

Jenny Lauren said:


> New H&M Trend skirt.



Gorgeous outfit - Love the necklace!

I'm REALLY loving H&M at the moment - here's the pink checked shirt I posted earlier.








And I'm loving this neon pink necklace - have been wearing it nearly every day!


----------



## purse-nality

Jenny Lauren said:


> New H&M Trend skirt.


pretty details!



Ellapretty said:


> Gorgeous outfit - Love the necklace!
> 
> I'm REALLY loving H&M at the moment - here's the pink checked shirt I posted earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm loving this neon pink necklace - have been wearing it nearly every day!



luv the necklace!


----------



## purse-nality

has anyone tried this in-store? quality review pls?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Ellapretty said:
			
		

> Gorgeous outfit - Love the necklace!
> 
> I'm REALLY loving H&M at the moment - here's the pink checked shirt I posted earlier.
> 
> And I'm loving this neon pink necklace - have been wearing it nearly every day!



I love the shirt - did you get it recently?  I can only wear their blouses w buttons... No pull ons!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

purse-nality said:
			
		

> has anyone tried this in-store? quality review pls?



I've been looking for those!!


----------



## Ellapretty

gottaluvmybags said:


> I love the shirt - did you get it recently?  I can only wear their blouses w buttons... No pull ons!



I got it a couple of weeks back - but it came out a few months ago. My store had several (in other colors too - blue & green as well as pink). They're in the L.O.G.G. section - hope you find it 



purse-nality said:


> pretty details!
> 
> 
> 
> luv the necklace!



Thanks!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Ellapretty said:


> Gorgeous outfit - Love the necklace!
> 
> I'm REALLY loving H&M at the moment - here's the pink checked shirt I posted earlier.



Thanks *Ellapretty!*  I really love that checked shirt, and wished I picked it up.  I've haven't seen it in a while here, and now I'm kicking myself.  Hopefully they will come out with something similar again.



purse-nality said:


> pretty details!



Thanks so much *Purse-nality*!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

New H&M Trend parrot print peplum top.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Jenny Lauren said:


> New H&M Trend parrot print peplum top.


  Beautiful, as usual!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Ellapretty said:
			
		

> I got it a couple of weeks back - but it came out a few months ago. My store had several (in other colors too - blue & green as well as pink). They're in the L.O.G.G. section - hope you find it
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks so much!!! I'm hunting it down


----------



## margaritaxmix

Has anyone seen red ankle trousers at their H&M? I passed up a pair a month ago and am seriously regretting it (I seem to have this issue frequently...). I'm wondering if they've just sold out and aren't restocking at all or if stock is still available. Thanks!


----------



## purse-nality

gottaluvmybags said:


> I've been looking for those!!


my cousin just bought it for me... not the real turq color i was lookin forward to. more green than a vibrant blue, kinda teal-ish. material is so-so, should've been priced lower imo.



Jenny Lauren said:


> New H&M Trend parrot print peplum top.


so luvin peplums this season! very lovely!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

margaritaxmix said:


> Has anyone seen red ankle trousers at their H&M? I passed up a pair a month ago and am seriously regretting it (I seem to have this issue frequently...). I'm wondering if they've just sold out and aren't restocking at all or if stock is still available. Thanks!


 
You're so funny!  At least you got the blazer!  Is it the $14.95 ankle ones? If so I got one in red and blue.  I purchased it at South Coast Plaza.


----------



## Nolia

*Today is my bridal shower!!  This is my outfit~

Dress: H&M
Sweater: Gift from Mum
Necklace: Swarovski, swapped with friend
Bracelet: Gift from friend
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Nude Patent Maggies 160mm*


----------



## margaritaxmix

HeartMyMJs said:


> You're so funny!  At least you got the blazer!  Is it the $14.95 ankle ones? If so I got one in red and blue.  I purchased it at South Coast Plaza.



Haha, I'm hoping these trousers will turn up just like the blazer did 

You're so lucky! I was looking for a red pair and a blue pair... I actually found them today at a mall nearby but they only had size 2, and size 6.... no size 4. Just my luck!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

margaritaxmix said:


> Haha, I'm hoping these trousers will turn up just like the blazer did
> 
> You're so lucky! I was looking for a red pair and a blue pair... I actually found them today at a mall nearby but they only had size 2, and size 6.... no size 4. Just my luck!


 
I'm sure you will find them!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Beautiful, as usual!





purse-nality said:


> so luvin peplums this season! very lovely!



Thanks so much *AmeeLVSBags and Purse-nality!!!*


----------



## MJDaisy

me wearing my new necklace from h&m. I got a compliment already from a girl in the elevator


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MJDaisy said:


> me wearing my new necklace from h&m. I got a compliment already from a girl in the elevator



Cute!!


----------



## Sheerblonde

Jenny Lauren said:


> New H&M Trend skirt.


This is gorgeous! Very elegant!


----------



## platinum_girly

MJDaisy said:


> me wearing my new necklace from h&m. I got a compliment already from a girl in the elevator


 
So cute! and your hair is super shiny


----------



## reon

MJDaisy said:


> me wearing my new necklace from h&m. I got a compliment already from a girl in the elevator



i love this necklace! and it looks soo good on you


----------



## Jenny Lauren

MJDaisy said:


> me wearing my new necklace from h&m. I got a compliment already from a girl in the elevator



Fabulous necklace!  I'll have to look for that one next time I'm there!



Sheerblonde said:


> This is gorgeous! Very elegant!



Thanks so much Sheerblonde!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

New H&M skirt.  Only $14.95.  You may have noticed I already posted it in black too.  It was too good of a deal not to buy it in multiple colors.  I have my eye on the hot pink version also!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jenny Lauren said:


> New H&M skirt. Only $14.95. You may have noticed I already posted it in black too. It was too good of a deal not to buy it in multiple colors. I have my eye on the hot pink version also!


 
Cute skirt!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> New H&M skirt.  Only $14.95.  You may have noticed I already posted it in black too.  It was too good of a deal not to buy it in multiple colors.  I have my eye on the hot pink version also!



I found this on clearance $7!!!!


----------



## Sparklybags

Jenny Lauren said:


> New H&M skirt.  Only $14.95.  You may have noticed I already posted it in black too.  It was too good of a deal not to buy it in multiple colors.  I have my eye on the hot pink version also!



Love this skirt!!



Ellapretty said:


> And I'm loving this neon pink necklace - have been wearing it nearly every day!



I picked up this necklace too this weekend and I was also super excited that the H&M I normally go to has a huge section of the trend range now, I found a pair of shorts I had been dying for!


----------



## airborne

genius! love the top for sure





Jenny Lauren said:


> New H&M skirt.  Only $14.95.  You may have noticed I already posted it in black too.  It was too good of a deal not to buy it in multiple colors.  I have my eye on the hot pink version also!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Skinny jeans, scarf and boots from H&M.

Boots are on sale for $20 and the scarf for $3


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## lovemysavior

heartmymjs said:
			
		

> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/337/da5ff726f4594bb5a8a8de2.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/c9c04cf5db6b4dc3acc256d.jpg/



score!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Jenny Lauren said:


> New H&M skirt.  Only $14.95.  You may have noticed I already posted it in black too.  It was too good of a deal not to buy it in multiple colors.  I have my eye on the hot pink version also!



I tried several colors of this skirt on in the store and it looked nowhere as good on me as it does on you! Love it, as usual.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

lovemysavior said:


> score!



Thanks!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

HeartMyMJs said:


> Cute skirt!





Sparklybags said:


> Love this skirt!!





airborne said:


> genius! love the top for sure



Thanks so much ladies!!!



margaritaxmix said:


> I tried several colors of this skirt on in the store and it looked nowhere as good on me as it does on you! Love it, as usual.



That's so frustrating, and happens to me quite often!  I see clothing on you beautiful ladies, rush to the store to try it on, but it usually never looks as good on me.



gottaluvmybags said:


> I found this on clearance $7!!!!



Arghhh, just when I thought I got a good deal. . .   That's awesome though!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Another pic of an old H&M plaid shirt, with a new H&M Trend dress that's in stores now.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

^^^ I love your style Jenny!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Another pic of an old H&M plaid shirt, with a new H&M Trend dress that's in stores now.



Who makes ur shoes?


----------



## Jenny Lauren

AmeeLVSBags said:


> ^^^ I love your style Jenny!!!



Thanks so much *AmeeLVSBags!!!*



lovemysavior said:


> Who makes ur shoes?



My shoes are Jimmy Choo.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

So not really modeling pics but I found a great bikini for 10 bucks today =) and a bib which funny enough cost more than the bikini


----------



## margaritaxmix

Sweetyqbk said:


> So not really modeling pics but I found a great bikini for 10 bucks today =) and a bib which funny enough cost more than the bikini



I LOVE that bib! And the bikini color is so cute. I love H&M's $5/piece bikinis... they always have awesome pieces out each summer that fit well and are trendy. Can never resist picking up a new set


----------



## margaritaxmix

From my first two days of internship! 

Outfit 1: H&M pencil skirt
Outfit 2: H&M blazer (can you believe this was only $19.95 regular price?! Awesome quality.)

Neither is a recent piece but I love both


----------



## airborne

you look great! loving the print


----------



## margaritaxmix

airborne said:


> you look great! loving the print



Thank you!

Here's another outfit from today at internship... addicted to H&M's skinny/ankle pants. As a 5'1" individual, it's a miracle to find perfectly fitting pants that need no alteration.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> So not really modeling pics but I found a great bikini for 10 bucks today =) and a bib which funny enough cost more than the bikini


Cute!!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## HeartMyMJs

margaritaxmix said:
			
		

> From my first two days of internship!
> 
> Outfit 1: H&M pencil skirt
> Outfit 2: H&M blazer (can you believe this was only $19.95 regular price?! Awesome quality.)
> 
> Neither is a recent piece but I love both



Cute outfit!!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## HeartMyMJs

H&M top and jeans


----------



## Sparklybags

My new necklace and turquoise shorts!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sparklybags said:


> My new necklace and turquoise shorts!


 
Love that color!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

H&M (top and boots)


----------



## Ellapretty

Love the whole outfit - it's gorgeous!



HeartMyMJs said:


> H&M (top and boots)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ellapretty said:
			
		

> Love the whole outfit - it's gorgeous!



Thank you!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Jenny Lauren

New H&M Trend peplum top and skirt.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> New H&M Trend peplum top and skirt.



Love it!!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Sheerblonde

Jenny Lauren said:


> New H&M Trend peplum top and skirt.


I have the same outfit! Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## airborne

so chic
- love it


Jenny Lauren said:


> New H&M Trend peplum top and skirt.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Top/dress from H&M


----------



## clcoons

Does anyone have any outfit ideas for the bubblegum pink military style blazer? I picked it up yesterday because it was SO cute, but I need inspiration!

image for reference:  http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-IR24RTHHRm4/T0kQ8Pp1jJI/AAAAAAAAAg4/t89seqi-Jbw/s1600/hmprod+(31).jpg


----------



## HeartMyMJs

H&M top/dress


----------



## Jenny Lauren

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love it!!





Sheerblonde said:


> I have the same outfit! Looks gorgeous on you!





airborne said:


> so chic- love it



Thanks so much Ladies!



HeartMyMJs said:


> H&M top/dress



Ok, I'm now on a mission to find your dress!  I am so in love with the print and colors!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

New H&M Trend dress.  Bought it last weekend.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm now on a mission to find your dress!  I am so in love with the print and colors!



Thanks!!  Love all of your outfits!!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## fumi

Jenny Lauren said:


> New H&M Trend dress.  Bought it last weekend.



You look amazing!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thanks!!  Love all of your outfits!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum





fumi said:


> You look amazing!



Thanks so much ladies!!!


Here is a new H&M kids tank top.  It runs pretty big.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Another lovely outfit, *Jenny*!!


----------



## Sheerblonde

Jenny Lauren said:


> New H&M Trend dress.  Bought it last weekend.


You look stunning! I love this dress, wonderful colours! Haven't seen it yet in Germany.


----------



## yakusoku.af

has anyone seens blair's top in stores:
http://atlantic-pacific.blogspot.com/2012/06/ballerina-pink.html

i looked for it on ebay and the few listings i found say sold out but they aren't always right...


----------



## HeartMyMJs

H&M dress

(Sorry my DD kissed the lower part of the mirror  )


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thanks so much ladies!!!
> 
> 
> Here is a new H&M kids tank top. It runs pretty big.


 
Always looking great!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

H&M blazer, shorts


----------



## authenticplease

yakusoku.af said:
			
		

> has anyone seens blair's top in stores:
> http://atlantic-pacific.blogspot.com/2012/06/ballerina-pink.html
> 
> i looked for it on ebay and the few listings i found say sold out but they aren't always right...



I have been looking for it in ATLANTA too with no luck


----------



## RyukkuX

yakusoku.af said:
			
		

> has anyone seens blair's top in stores:
> http://atlantic-pacific.blogspot.com/2012/06/ballerina-pink.html
> 
> i looked for it on ebay and the few listings i found say sold out but they aren't always right...



I saw this last week at the h&m store in NYC 34th street.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Jenny Lauren said:


> New H&M Trend peplum top and skirt.



Oh my goodness, I've never even seen either of these pieces at any of the stores I frequent! So gorgeous, as always.


----------



## yakusoku.af

authenticplease said:


> I have been looking for it in ATLANTA too with no luck


I sent my friend in San Diego on a hunt for it and they told her no one in San Diego has it 



RyukkuX said:


> I saw this last week at the h&m store in NYC 34th street.


Ah! My parents were in New York 2 weeks ago! But I didn't know I wanted this until now!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

yakusoku.af said:
			
		

> I sent my friend in San Diego on a hunt for it and they told her no one in San Diego has it
> 
> Ah! My parents were in New York 2 weeks ago! But I didn't know I wanted this until now!



What are you looking for?  I'm north of SD and can check if you'd like


----------



## yakusoku.af

gottaluvmybags said:


> What are you looking for?  I'm north of SD and can check if you'd like



Blair's top from her blog Atlantic Pacific
Its so hard because Hawaii doesn't have an H&M so I'm constantly sending my friend in San Diego on wild goose chases to all the H&Ms around her.
I've looked at some similar peplum tops from other brands but I like how this one has sleeves and it seems to be a thicker material so it has more flounce

TIA!

http://atlantic-pacific.blogspot.com/2012/06/ballerina-pink.html


----------



## Jenny Lauren

You ladies are just so sweet!  Thank you!  Here is a new H&M skirt and Trend top.


----------



## Ellapretty

Neon necklace from H&M, reminds me of a similar piece from Bauble Bar. 

It's not really my style, but I'm loving hints of neon right now.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> You ladies are just so sweet!  Thank you!  Here is a new H&M skirt and Trend top.



That top is pretty!!  Now I have to find that top!




			
				Ellapretty said:
			
		

> Neon necklace from H&M, reminds me of a similar piece from Bauble Bar.
> 
> It's not really my style, but I'm loving hints of neon right now.



Love that necklace!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

yakusoku.af said:
			
		

> Blair's top from her blog Atlantic Pacific
> Its so hard because Hawaii doesn't have an H&M so I'm constantly sending my friend in San Diego on wild goose chases to all the H&Ms around her.
> I've looked at some similar peplum tops from other brands but I like how this one has sleeves and it seems to be a thicker material so it has more flounce
> 
> TIA!
> 
> http://atlantic-pacific.blogspot.com/2012/06/ballerina-pink.html



Love!!!  I'll go tomorrow and will let u know


----------



## kiabear3

gottaluvmybags said:
			
		

> Love!!!  I'll go tomorrow and will let u know



I hope you find it. My friend bought that shirt at h&m in april. Maybe that is why so many of you are having a hard time finding it.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

kiabear3 said:
			
		

> I hope you find it. My friend bought that shirt at h&m in april. Maybe that is why so many of you are having a hard time finding it.



Bad news - no luck . I even tried he Gallery in Tyler and the guy was super nice - he said he had seen a couple in 2 different colors and we dug thru the racks but no luck - I will keep an eye out though


----------



## yakusoku.af

gottaluvmybags said:
			
		

> Bad news - no luck . I even tried he Gallery in Tyler and the guy was super nice - he said he had seen a couple in 2 different colors and we dug thru the racks but no luck - I will keep an eye out though



Aww 
Thanks for looking though! My dbf's friend is gonna be in New York next week and he's going to try and stop by an H&M. Or dbf will look for it in Japan when he goes next week. My search is going international! Haha


----------



## Sparklybags

H&M Jacket & Bag and then in the second picture H&M skirt


----------



## Bag-terfly

Jenny Lauren said:


> You ladies are just so sweet!  Thank you!  Here is a new H&M skirt and Trend top.



*Jenny*, I totally love this outfit on you!  You look fabulous!


----------



## Bag-terfly

Sparklybags said:


> H&M Jacket & Bag and then in the second picture H&M skirt



*Sparklybags*, lovely outfits!!


----------



## Sparklybags

Bag-terfly said:


> *Sparklybags*, lovely outfits!!



Thank you


----------



## MissIndependent

Both the dress and shoes are from H&M


----------



## Jenny Lauren

HeartMyMJs said:


> That top is pretty!!  Now I have to find that top!





Bag-terfly said:


> *Jenny*, I totally love this outfit on you!  You look fabulous!



Thank you so much HeartMyMJs and Bag-terfly!



MissIndependent said:


> Both the dress and shoes are from H&M



Great dress, and love the color of those flats!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Here's a new H&M Divided dress worn as a skirt!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

MissIndependent said:
			
		

> Both the dress and shoes are from H&M



I have that dress too!  Don't you feel so divine and feminine in it?  I saw Catherine (forgot last name) from dancing with the stars wearing it as well - it looks so lovely


----------



## Sheerblonde

Hello,
here are some pics of my recent purchases.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Some pieces of the conscious collection (lace skirts and lace tops; shoes with flowers were from last year's garden collection):




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Some blazers:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

An another lace skirt (top was from last year):





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bag-terfly

Sheerblonde said:


> Hello,
> here are some pics of my recent purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Some pieces of the conscious collection (lace skirts and lace tops; shoes with flowers were from last year's garden collection):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Some blazers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> An another lace skirt (top was from last year):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



*Sheerblonde*, you look absolutely amazing in all the outfits!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Sheerblonde said:


> Hello,
> here are some pics of my recent purchases.



Wow, those are all such lovely outfits.  I have the same mint satin top and skirt!

Here is a new H&M Trend top (it's lavender, and I have the same one in white as shown previously).


----------



## Jenny Lauren

yakusoku.af said:


> Aww
> Thanks for looking though! My dbf's friend is gonna be in New York next week and he's going to try and stop by an H&M. Or dbf will look for it in Japan when he goes next week. My search is going international! Haha




I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I don't think you'll find this top any more, at least not in the US or Canada.  I have it in white with orange sleeves and I bought it many months ago.  It came in all white, pink and black also.  I was in New York last week and went into every H&M I passed (which must have been 20 stores) and none of the stores had it.  I'm looking for the all white one also.  Only 1 store had it in pink in a size 8, but I have no idea which one that was.


----------



## platinum_girly

H&M dress:


----------



## airborne

loving the lace Sheerblonde


----------



## Sheerblonde

Bag-terfly said:


> *Sheerblonde*, you look absolutely amazing in all the outfits!!


Thanks! Very kind of you!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Wow, those are all such lovely outfits.  I have the same mint satin top and skirt!


I follow your blog regularly. I like your style very much!



airborne said:


> loving the lace Sheerblonde


Thanks!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Jenny Lauren said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I don't think you'll find this top any more, at least not in the US or Canada.  I have it in white with orange sleeves and I bought it many months ago.  It came in all white, pink and black also.  I was in New York last week and went into every H&M I passed (which must have been 20 stores) and none of the stores had it.  I'm looking for the all white one also.  Only 1 store had it in pink in a size 8, but I have no idea which one that was.



Aww... 
Thanks for letting me know!
I'm holding out hope for one more week to see if dbf can find it in Japan.  Maybe some how it wasnt popular in Japan...
Otherwise I might just give in and buy the one of the ones on ebay


----------



## mellva

Sheerblonde said:


> Hello,
> here are some pics of my recent purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Some pieces of the conscious collection (lace skirts and lace tops; shoes with flowers were from last year's garden collection):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Some blazers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> An another lace skirt (top was from last year):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




You look fabulous in every outfit!!! I love the blue lace top and skirt. What is the name of that print? Is that from this year or last year collection? I would love to find that outfit.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Sheerblonde said:


> I follow your blog regularly. I like your style very much!



Thank you so much for that lovely compliment and for the support!  It is much appreciated!


----------



## Sheerblonde

mellva said:


> You look fabulous in every outfit!!! I love the blue lace top and skirt. What is the name of that print? Is that from this year or last year collection? I would love to find that outfit.


Hello, thanks. It's actually a mint colour and it is from this year's spring / summer collection. I think it has already been on sale. Both pieces were also available in white.


----------



## daphodill84

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Wow, those are all such lovely outfits.  I have the same mint satin top and skirt!
> 
> Here is a new H&M Trend top (it's lavender, and I have the same one in white as shown previously).



You always look so amazing! Love this outfit


----------



## mellva

Sheerblonde said:


> Hello, thanks. It's actually a mint colour and it is from this year's spring / summer collection. I think it has already been on sale. Both pieces were also available in white.



Thank you. I hope I can find it.


----------



## platinum_girly

H&M blouse:


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is the H&M outfit I wore today. Both the top and the horse skirt are from H&M. I bought the skirt last, but this was my first time wearing it out. Since we went to a restaurant called the Derby I figured it was perfect!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wow, those are all such lovely outfits.  I have the same mint satin top and skirt!
> 
> Here is a new H&M Trend top (it's lavender, and I have the same one in white as shown previously).



I love your outfit! The skirt is gorgeous (even though it's not H&M). I love anything with brushstrokes! 



platinum_girly said:


> H&M blouse:



Love the print on your blouse!



Sheerblonde said:


> Hello,
> here are some pics of my recent purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Some pieces of the conscious collection (lace skirts and lace tops; shoes with flowers were from last year's garden collection):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Some blazers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> An another lace skirt (top was from last year):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Great purchases! I have the blouse in your first photo (the minty green sort of deco looking top). I love it paired with the matching skirt. I debated whether or not I should get the skirt and opted not to get it, but you photo makes me wish I had!


----------



## kelbell35

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wow, those are all such lovely outfits.  I have the same mint satin top and skirt!
> 
> Here is a new H&M Trend top (it's lavender, and I have the same one in white as shown previously).



Gorgeous outfit, Jenny Lauren!


----------



## kelbell35

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is the H&M outfit I wore today. Both the top and the horse skirt are from H&M. I bought the skirt last, but this was my first time wearing it out. Since we went to a restaurant called the Derby I figured it was perfect!



Very cute! I love every piece of your outfit.


----------



## kelbell35

I just got this skirt the other day -


----------



## platinum_girly

hellokatiegirl said:


> Love the print on your blouse!


 


I am so into florals lately that of course i had to have this H&M blouse:


----------



## hellokatiegirl

kelbell35 said:


> Very cute! I love every piece of your outfit.





kelbell35 said:


> I just got this skirt the other day -



Thank you! I love your skirt, very cute!



platinum_girly said:


> I am so into florals lately that of course i had to have this H&M blouse:



More gorgeous floral! I am also into floral patterns this season, especially in the neon colors which are everywhere right now.


----------



## platinum_girly

hellokatiegirl said:


> More gorgeous floral! I am also into floral patterns this season, especially in the neon colors which are everywhere right now.


 
I know, i totally need some neons in my life, as of yet i don't own anything, but then again i was ahead with the brights but behind with the pastels


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

platinum_girly said:


> I am so into florals lately that of course i had to have this H&M blouse:


Love this shirt on you! Very Celine like!!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Thank you so much everyone for your super lovely comments!

Here is an H&M dress I picked up last week.


----------



## platinum_girly

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Love this shirt on you! Very Celine like!!!


 
Thankyou babe xoxo



Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so much everyone for your super lovely comments!
> 
> Here is an H&M dress I picked up last week.


 
So cute!


----------



## iconnu

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is the H&M outfit I wore today. Both the top and the horse skirt are from H&M. I bought the skirt last, but this was my first time wearing it out. Since we went to a restaurant called the Derby I figured it was perfect!



This is a much more classic look than I tend to mentally associate with H&M, and I quite like it! The orange tie belt and purse really make it fun and summery, too.


----------



## Luv4lani

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Thank you so much everyone for your super lovely comments!
> 
> Here is an H&M dress I picked up last week.



Awesome dress!


----------



## clcoons

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so much everyone for your super lovely comments!
> 
> Here is an H&M dress I picked up last week.



I have the BIGGEST girl crush on you!


----------



## Sparklybags

I just got the Fall catalogue in the post today!! So many cute things!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

This is my new favorite top from H&M. I wore this out to dinner last night:


----------



## mellva

hellokatiegirl said:


> This is my new favorite top from H&M. I wore this out to dinner last night:




Love the top. Is that top currently in H&M ?


----------



## hellokatiegirl

mellva said:


> Love the top. Is that top currently in H&M ?



Thank you so much mellva! I bought this top a few weeks ago at H&M, so it is current. I don't know if they still have it anymore as certain things tend to sell out quick at H&M.


----------



## Princess Pink

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so much everyone for your super lovely comments!
> 
> Here is an H&M dress I picked up last week.



Just picked this dress up tonight, after seeing your styling it inspired me to follow up on this (saw it the other day)......it's really gorgeous I think it looks much more $$$ than it was, can't wait to wear it! I think I'll pop a belt around the waist too.......


----------



## Jenny Lauren

platinum_girly said:


> So cute!





Luv4lani said:


> Awesome dress!



Thanks so much *Platinum Girly* and *Luv4lani*!



clcoons said:


> I have the BIGGEST girl crush on you!



Ha ha ha, you just made my day!  Thanks *Clcoons*!  



Princess Pink said:


> Just picked this dress up tonight, after seeing your styling it inspired me to follow up on this (saw it the other day)......it's really gorgeous I think it looks much more $$$ than it was, can't wait to wear it! I think I'll pop a belt around the waist too.......



*Princess Pink*, can't wait to see this dress on you!  Be sure to share a pic!  I originally belted it too, but I thought it was too much with this necklace.  I'll try to belt it next time!  You are right, I can't believe this dress is only $35, because it looks much more expensive!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Just picked up this yellow H&M Divided biker jacket on the weekend!


----------



## luvtwice

Jenny Lauren said:


> Just picked up this yellow H&M Divided biker jacket on the weekend!



Jacket looks great on u, nice outfit =)


----------



## platinum_girly

Tank, blouse and shorts from H&M:


----------



## Sparklybags

Super cheap dress!


----------



## lovemysavior

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Just picked up this yellow H&M Divided biker jacket on the weekend!



Love it...it looks great on u.  Does it fit true to size?


----------



## sharinggiskaren

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Just picked up this yellow H&M Divided biker jacket on the weekend!



You always look so polished and refined! I went out and got the peplum top because of you


----------



## Sheerblonde

Today it was a hot summer day. My new dress I bought at H&M yesterday.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jenny Lauren

luvtwice said:


> Jacket looks great on u, nice outfit =)



Thank you so much Luvtwice!



lovemysavior said:


> Love it...it looks great on u.  Does it fit true to size?



Thanks Lovemysavior!  Sort of. . .I'm usually a 2 or 4 in H&M and I bought this jacket in a 4.  It fits true to size on the shoulders, but it's small around the body.  I have a larger chest so I cannot zip up this jacket (it's too small).  When I went up to a size 6, it was too big on the shoulders and looked too baggy when not done up.  I would say if you mostly want to wear this undone, get your true size, but if you want to zip it up, order up a size.  Hope that helps! 



sharinggiskaren said:


> You always look so polished and refined! I went out and got the peplum top because of you



Ha ha, that's so awesome!!!  Would love to see you wearing it!  Thank you!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Two new H&M pieces...the H&M Trend floral peplum top, and this hot pink dress.


----------



## lovemysavior

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Two new H&M pieces...the H&M Trend floral peplum top, and this hot pink dress.



Love that peplum top....too bad the closest H&M to me is 3 hours away


----------



## J.E

Jenny Lauren said:


> Two new H&M pieces...the H&M Trend floral peplum top, and this hot pink dress.



Loving the peplum top!
This thread makes me proud to be swedish!


----------



## clcoons

I'm REALLY loving H&M this season. They're totally on fire. Picked up a few moto jackets (cream leather & black coated denim) a few t-shirt dresses (that fit better than their 'higher end' ones!) shoes, peplum tops, that one floral bodycon with the high neck -- amazing! I think I'm going back for the burgundy moto in suede. Ugh, so good!


----------



## Sparklybags

Jenny Lauren said:


> Two new H&M pieces...the H&M Trend floral peplum top, and this hot pink dress.



I love both pieces!!


----------



## 4Elegance

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Two new H&M pieces...the H&M Trend floral peplum top, and this hot pink dress.



Love the dress you look great


----------



## 4Elegance

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Two new H&M pieces...the H&M Trend floral peplum top, and this hot pink dress.



Love the dress you look great.


----------



## clcoons

xposted in the plus size thread, but loving this dress! Wearing it for my graduation today!


----------



## Jixiepix

clcoons said:


> xposted in the plus size thread, but loving this dress! Wearing it for my graduation today!
> View attachment 1825841



Beautiful dress and print!!!! You look fab


----------



## LoveMyMarc

clcoons said:


> xposted in the plus size thread, but loving this dress! Wearing it for my graduation today!
> View attachment 1825841



I love that dress!


----------



## Ellapretty

H&M Lace dress (from last year) and H&M black leggings


----------



## luvtwice

Jenny Lauren said:


> Two new H&M pieces...the H&M Trend floral peplum top, and this hot pink dress.



Nice top ! u sure know how to pick out what look good on u =D



Ellapretty said:


> H&M Lace dress (from last year) and H&M black leggings



Luv the lace dress !!!


----------



## Belladiva79

Jenny Lauren said:


> New H&M Trend dress. Bought it last weekend.


 

I am in LOVE w this dress! Is this still available????


----------



## Jenny Lauren

lovemysavior said:


> Love that peplum top....too bad the closest H&M to me is 3 hours away





J.E said:


> Loving the peplum top!
> This thread makes me proud to be swedish!





Sparklybags said:


> I love both pieces!!





4Elegance said:


> Love the dress you look great





luvtwice said:


> Nice top ! u sure know how to pick out what look good on u =D



Thank you so very much for all of your sweet comments!



Belladiva79 said:


> I am in LOVE w this dress! Is this still available????



Thanks!!  Unfortunately, I haven't seen this in the store in a few weeks, but you might get lucky.  It might be worth a shot checking if you are close to an H&M that carries the Trend line.


----------



## Belladiva79

Of anyone has seen the ombré trend dress pleaseeeee let me know!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

^^I also like to see the ombre denim. I saw the poster in the store but they have not recieved it yet.


----------



## clcoons

Jixiepix said:


> Beautiful dress and print!!!! You look fab





LoveMyMarc said:


> I love that dress!




Thank you!  It was a hit!


----------



## Ellapretty

Bought 5 H&M tops today - just loved their current selection:

Classic button downs with fabric patches:





Soft & Slouchy sweaters:





Classic striped sweater:


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Here is a new H&M dress worn two ways.


----------



## ilovemylilo

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Here is a new H&M dress worn two ways.



Über cute! I gotta get that dress  thanks for the mod.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jenny Lauren said:


> Here is a new H&M dress worn two ways.




Excellent! and pretty


----------



## xoxoCat

This draped dress has been in store for ages! Did anyone else grab this? It's become one of my faves.


----------



## Myrkur

Jenny Lauren said:


> Two new H&M pieces...the H&M Trend floral peplum top, and this hot pink dress.



Nice dress


----------



## Myrkur

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wow, those are all such lovely outfits.  I have the same mint satin top and skirt!
> 
> Here is a new H&M Trend top (it's lavender, and I have the same one in white as shown previously).



You look great!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

xoxoCat said:
			
		

> This draped dress has been in store for ages! Did anyone else grab this? It's become one of my faves.



I got it too for $5 and loooove it!


----------



## beez10

Jenny Lauren said:


> Here is a new H&M dress worn two ways.



Fabulous!


----------



## 4Elegance

xoxoCat said:
			
		

> This draped dress has been in store for ages! Did anyone else grab this? It's become one of my faves.



Love it.  My local H&M is not that great


----------



## BasketballCourt

Ellapretty said:


> Bought 5 H&M tops today - just loved their current selection:
> 
> Classic button downs with fabric patches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soft & Slouchy sweaters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic striped sweater:



Love these classic tops!


----------



## BasketballCourt

I got these leggings last month and am excited to wear them as the weather gets cooler! The material feels great, very stretchy and smooth.

(One of these days I'll take a decent quality outfit photo)


----------



## erinrose

Jenny Lauren said:


> Two new H&M pieces...the H&M Trend floral peplum top, and this hot pink dress.


 
Love that peplum top, went out and got it for myself after seeing your pic 



Ellapretty said:


> Bought 5 H&M tops today - just loved their current selection:
> 
> Classic button downs with fabric patches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soft & Slouchy sweaters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic striped sweater:


 
You look so pretty and I adore all the pieces you got!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is my H&M parrot peplum. I bought this a couple of months ago after seeing it modeled by fellow purseforum member, JennyLauren. Thanks Jenny!


----------



## platinum_girly

H&M shorts:


----------



## DearBuddha

I bought this dress a few weeks ago, and I absolutely love it! It's a size small and fits me like a glove; I feel ridiculously sexy in this dress, and it's quickly become one of my husband's favorite pieces from my wardrobe.

I've been loving H & M's dresses lately. I feel like they've upped the ante as far as quality and longevity goes. The color in this dress hasn't faded, the cotton has worn down and roughened, and the stitching is really well done. I'm definitely planning on stocking up on this kind of dress.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I just found out that my Zara closed and an H&M is taking its place. I never bought much at Zara, so I'm looking forward to H&M.


----------



## authenticplease

I went to H&M on Friday....Marie Claire had a featured dress I hoped to find. Only size 2/4/6 were left but lots of cute dress in store now....hopefully other stores have a better selection


----------



## Sweetyqbk

H&M top and bottom
Dolce & Gabbana shoes
Louis Vuitton speedy 25


----------



## Meta

H&M dress (from back in April) and black faceted statement necklace (current)







H&M dress currently in stores...


----------



## clcoons

Has anyone else tried the new shapewear line? It's FAB! Some of my new favorite items. Surprisingly impressive!


----------



## ipudgybear

weN84 said:


> H&M dress (from back in April) and black faceted statement necklace (current)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M dress currently in stores...


I love the red/burgundy dress. How does it fit?


----------



## Meta

It fits TTS (I wear a 4) and I think it's well-made for the price.


----------



## sammix3

weN84 said:


> H&M dress (from back in April) and black faceted statement necklace (current)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M dress currently in stores...



Love the burgundy dress! Does it come in any other colors?


----------



## Meta

sammix3 said:


> Love the burgundy dress! Does it come in any other colors?


Thanks!  Yes, it also comes in red with orange tones.


----------



## LadyEnoki

I love this store it's ridiculous. Even when I was in Switzerland in Geneve I needed a sun hat and I knew I could rely on it to provide. And it did for 10 CHF


----------



## 4Elegance

My H&M necklace


----------



## xsophiag

4Elegance said:
			
		

> My H&M necklace



You look great! Is this necklace recent/still in stores?


----------



## 4Elegance

xsophiag said:
			
		

> You look great! Is this necklace recent/still in stores?



Thanks you.  I have had this necklace for about a month.  I was in my local store about two weeks ago and they still had some.  The price was great I believe it was $4.95 so it's worth a try.


----------



## pixiesparkle

GingerSnap527 said:


> I just found out that my Zara closed and an H&M is taking its place. I never bought much at Zara, so I'm looking forward to H&M.



You definitely won't be disappointed! I personally prefer H&M over Zara because their prices are more reasonable, quality is pretty good and there is so much to choose from!! I especially love their Kids section:giggles:. I've bought so many H&M Kids clothes for my little 2 year old niece and she loves them all!!


----------



## MJDaisy

4Elegance said:


> My H&M necklace
> 
> 
> View attachment 1868220



wow this outfit is AMAZING!


----------



## quynh_1206

4Elegance said:


> My H&M necklace
> 
> 
> View attachment 1868220


 
WOW...these pants are TDF!!!


----------



## 4Elegance

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> wow this outfit is AMAZING!



Thank you


----------



## 4Elegance

quynh_1206 said:
			
		

> WOW...these pants are TDF!!!



Thank you.  They are Zara and are still available online.


----------



## xsophiag

4Elegance said:


> Thanks you.  I have had this necklace for about a month.  I was in my local store about two weeks ago and they still had some.  The price was great I believe it was $4.95 so it's worth a try.



Thank you for the information


----------



## AksInLvoe

I'm enjoying all the beautiful outfits & accessories here.
Sharing my H&M black sequined top & pants.


----------



## 4Elegance

xsophiag said:
			
		

> Thank you for the information



You're welcome


----------



## 4Elegance

AksInLvoe said:
			
		

> I'm enjoying all the beautiful outfits & accessories here.
> Sharing my H&M black sequined top & pants.



Lovely pants.  Your purse is great as well


----------



## ~bastet

4Elegance said:


> My H&M necklace
> 
> 
> View attachment 1868220



Those pants are fabulous!  I love them!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Just posted this in the OOTD thread, but wanted to post my striped H&M tee here. It's one of my favs


----------



## Ellapretty

You're gorgeous! Love the H&M tee - it's such a classic.



justpeachy4397 said:


> Just posted this in the OOTD thread, but wanted to post my striped H&M tee here. It's one of my favs


----------



## jasminecandles

Will obviously need to work on the belly...but is this a keeper?


----------



## Sweetyqbk

jasminecandles said:


> View attachment 1875947
> 
> 
> Will obviously need to work on the belly...but is this a keeper?



yes it looks like it was made for u


----------



## AksInLvoe

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Lovely pants.  Your purse is great as well



Thanks a lot 4E. Your avatar looks stunning as well


----------



## Socialitebabe05

jasminecandles said:
			
		

> Will obviously need to work on the belly...but is this a keeper?



Would u say this dress is very short?


----------



## Ellapretty

H&M elbow-patch button down & H&M neon necklace


----------



## misspurse

Ellapretty said:
			
		

> H&M elbow-patch button down & H&M neon necklace



cute shirt! your whole outfit looks great!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I wore this necklace from H&M.  I received a ton of compliments today!


----------



## LadyEnoki

Ellapretty said:
			
		

> H&M elbow-patch button down & H&M neon necklace



Love it. Is it a denim shirt?


----------



## Ellapretty

misspurse said:


> cute shirt! your whole outfit looks great!





LadyEnoki said:


> Love it. Is it a denim shirt?



Thanks! It's not denim/chambray, it's an ice blue cotton shirt  I think the patches are made of cord?


----------



## jhs216

LadyEnoki said:


> Love it. Is it a denim shirt?



That particular one isn't denim, but I did find a great denim shirt with the same cut at H&m for $20 bucks the same day I got this same top. It's nice


----------



## MissSusan

I love love H&M!! .  I just picked up this lovely blazer today for its beautiful details.  Hope to share more in the future!!


----------



## MissSusan

Especially love the back


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MissSusan said:


> Especially love the back


 
Love this!!!  Looks great on you!!


----------



## MissSusan

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love this!!!  Looks great on you!!



Thank you so much


----------



## xlovely

MissSusan said:


> Especially love the back



This is amazing on you! You have an amazing figure. Do you know if it came in other colors? Style #? Price? Lol I'm going to hunt it down


----------



## MissSusan

xlovely said:


> This is amazing on you! You have an amazing figure. Do you know if it came in other colors? Style #? Price? Lol I'm going to hunt it down



Thank you for your kind words xlovely .  I think I saw black too!  It's $49.95 and just available in stores I believe.  I'm a H&M blazer collector and this one is quite unique.  Definitely get it!! It's beautiful and fitting


----------



## lovemysavior

I love that blazer.  I must add that to my wardrobe


----------



## Mia Bella

HeartMyMJs said:


> I wore this necklace from H&M.  I received a ton of compliments today!
> 
> View attachment 1884234



I can see why, it's super pretty!



MissSusan said:


> I love love H&M!! .  I just picked up this lovely blazer today for its beautiful details.  Hope to share more in the future!!



Great fit! You look fab!


----------



## Ellapretty

H&M Striped sweater (L.O.G.G. brand)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mia Bella said:


> I can see why, it's super pretty!
> 
> Thank you!!


 


Ellapretty said:


> H&M Striped sweater (L.O.G.G. brand)


 
Love the whole outfit!!


----------



## MJDaisy

my new h&m coat!


----------



## MJDaisy

and my new top! wore it out last night.


----------



## gymangel812

xlovely said:


> This is amazing on you! You have an amazing figure. Do you know if it came in other colors? Style #? Price? Lol I'm going to hunt it down


i just bought the same blazer in black at my h&m. it came in black, grey and light pink.


----------



## nova_girl

MJDaisy said:


> my new h&m coat!
> 
> View attachment 1892701



I really like this coat! Did it come in other patterns/colors as well?


----------



## MJDaisy

nova_girl said:


> I really like this coat! Did it come in other patterns/colors as well?



thanks i love it!! no other patterns that i saw but i think there is black and tan.


----------



## nova_girl

MJDaisy said:


> thanks i love it!! no other patterns that i saw but i think there is black and tan.



Thank you for the reply, and it looks great on you!


----------



## authenticplease

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> my new h&m coat!



Love this classic style on you!  Looks great


----------



## xlovely

gymangel812 said:


> i just bought the same blazer in black at my h&m. it came in black, grey and light pink.



Thanks!! I went to check it out yesterday, I needed a grey blazer but they didn't have that one in stock yet. Was it more of a solid light grey/dark grey or heather? The cream one was pretty too, didn't have my size though


----------



## MJDaisy

authenticplease said:


> Love this classic style on you!  Looks great



thank you


----------



## gymangel812

xlovely said:


> Thanks!! I went to check it out yesterday, I needed a grey blazer but they didn't have that one in stock yet. Was it more of a solid light grey/dark grey or heather? The cream one was pretty too, didn't have my size though



It was a bit heathered and dark grey.


----------



## xlovely

gymangel812 said:


> It was a bit heathered and dark grey.




Thank you! Hopefully they get more in at my local stores


----------



## MJDaisy

wearing an h&m dress from last season and my new h&m pumps purchased Friday


----------



## MJDaisy




----------



## jaijai1012

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> wearing an h&m dress from last season and my new h&m pumps purchased Friday



So cute dear! Can you tell where you got your necklace? I love it!


----------



## PursesAddict

gymangel812 said:


> i just bought the same blazer in black at my h&m. it came in black, grey and light pink.





xlovely said:


> Thanks!! I went to check it out yesterday, I needed a grey blazer but they didn't have that one in stock yet. Was it more of a solid light grey/dark grey or heather? The cream one was pretty too, didn't have my size though



I have about 6 H&Ms around me and only saw ivory and black.  Also just two colors online only 

http://www.hm.com/us/product/04455?article=04455-B

But would love to see other colors if available!!


----------



## MJDaisy

jaijai1012 said:


> So cute dear! Can you tell where you got your necklace? I love it!



thanks!

my necklace was $4 at forever 21! i got it over the summer.


----------



## Ellapretty

Bought some peplum tops ($19) and a lace dress dress from H&M...not sure if I'll keep the peplum tops - the quality is good - but I think I'm just buying them because they're trendy - and not because I really like them or want to wear them...


----------



## MJDaisy

Ellapretty said:


> Bought some peplum tops ($19) and a lace dress dress from H&M...not sure if I'll keep the peplum tops - the quality is good - but I think I'm just buying them because they're trendy - and not because I really like them or want to wear them...



omg i LOVE the lace purple dress. how fab.

i like the peplum tops too but if you don't like to wear them then that isn't good. i'd return them !


----------



## xlovely

PursesAddict said:


> I have about 6 H&Ms around me and only saw ivory and black. Also just two colors online only
> 
> http://www.hm.com/us/product/04455?article=04455-B
> 
> But would love to see other colors if available!!


 
Thanks so much for the tip! I'd love it in grey, but if it doesn't come in grey I might go for the cream.


----------



## xlovely

Has anyone seen this jacket in stores? I really like it and hope to try it out. It's most likely a Trend item, the H&M that carries Trend near me didn't have any.

http://www.9to5chic.com/2012/09/army-green.html


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I bought this blouse over the summer from H&M. I couldn't believe that it was only $15! They also had it in solid colors too.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

hellokatiegirl said:


> I bought this blouse over the summer from H&M. I couldn't believe that it was only $15! They also had it in solid colors too.


 
Cute!!  I have the same top!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I got this peplum dress for $8.08 originally $49.95 on sale for $15 plus 50% off!!


----------



## SisiEko

My first time in H&M after a very long time, probably a couple of years. I actually went in to get my DD some stuff and scored these dresses and a couple others. HeartmyMJs, we're dress twins! Got mine yday for $15 an I got the sheath for $10. Wore the sheath out to dinner.


----------



## nova_girl

SisiEko said:


> My first time in H&M after a very long time, probably a couple of years. I actually went in to get my DD some stuff and scored these dresses and a couple others. HeartmyMJs, we're dress twins! Got mine yday for $15 an I got the sheath for $10. Wore the sheath out to dinner.



They both look great on you but I think the sheath dress looks amazing!


----------



## SisiEko

Thanks nova_girl


----------



## Jenny Lauren

New H&M blanket coat.  I LOVE this coat!


----------



## Sparklybags

Jenny Lauren said:


> New H&M blanket coat.  I LOVE this coat!



Such a cute cozy jacket!!


----------



## swtlustfulkiss

Shirt


----------



## purse-nality

Anyone can share a review on these alaia-ish shooties? So sad no h&m here


----------



## Sparklybags

H&M Trend sweater I got on sale for £10


----------



## blackice87

Sparklybags said:
			
		

> H&M Trend sweater I got on sale for £10



Oo looks good! I should try finding it in stores =]


----------



## misspurse

swtlustfulkiss said:
			
		

> Shirt



very cute!


----------



## lovemysavior

H&M peplum top


----------



## Cullinan

lovemysavior said:


> H&M peplum top
> 
> View attachment 1917198




Looks great to me!!


Wish I could find sexy clothes at reasonable prices


----------



## lovemysavior

Cullinan said:


> Looks great to me!!
> 
> 
> Wish I could find sexy clothes at reasonable prices


 
Thank you so much.  I am a treasure hunter for great pieces for low prices.  At your service if you ever need help looking


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sparklybags said:


> H&M Trend sweater I got on sale for £10


 
Cute outfit!!



lovemysavior said:


> H&M peplum top
> 
> View attachment 1917198


 
Love the top!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> H&M peplum top



So cute!  I got that also, it's still too hot in LA to wear it


----------



## Ellapretty

H&M Navy blazer I picked up yesterday - it was 30% off so it came to around $35: bargain!


----------



## Cullinan

lovemysavior said:


> Thank you so much.  I am a treasure hunter for great pieces for low prices.  At your service if you ever need help looking



Thanks for the offer lolxx

However despite looking about 12 (and being the size of a 9 year old) I'm 44 and having been clothes shopping since I was 14 on my own, so I know where to look -.its just finding that's the problem!!


----------



## 4Elegance

My H&M top and Jacket.  Style option #1


----------



## lovemysavior

4Elegance said:
			
		

> My H&M top and Jacket.  Style option #1



Love that jacket...is it sequins?  It looks fab on you 

-LMS


----------



## 4Elegance

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> Love that jacket...is it sequins?  It looks fab on you
> 
> -LMS



Thank you.  It's actually a tweed like but it's grey and black.


----------



## 4Elegance

Style Option #2 with same jacket.  Probably one of my favorite . Have a great day.


----------



## Ellapretty

Hot pink H&M sweater - perfect for a grey & rainy day!


----------



## 4Elegance

Ellapretty said:
			
		

> Hot pink H&M sweater - perfect for a grey & rainy day!



That color looks great on you


----------



## 4Elegance

Here I am in my H&M jacket again.  Almost done with this challenge


----------



## eye4cc

H&M blazer which i bought months ago


----------



## sammie225

the boucle jacket lana del rey is wearing in their advertisment


----------



## Ellapretty

Both my tops (the grey sweater & the lilac button down) are from H&M. I bought the sweater on sale last year for $15 - it's so warm!


----------



## eye4cc

Wearing my H&M silk with and without the H&M collar as well


----------



## xikry5talix

sammie225 said:


> the boucle jacket lana del rey is wearing in their advertisment



Cute! I just got maroon colored pants and trying to figure out how to style them. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## blackice87

Just grabbed these pants from h&m. They weren't as fitted as I would like at the ankle so I cuffed them. Debating on if I should keep them or not since I'm iffy on the material because they aren't denim. But I do love the color.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

blackice87 said:
			
		

> Just grabbed these pants from h&m. They weren't as fitted as I would like at the ankle so I cuffed them. Debating on if I should keep them or not since I'm iffy on the material because they aren't denim. But I do love the color.



These look great on you!


----------



## lovemysavior

H&M faux leather leggings...


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I found these pants for a mere $17.95 this week at H&M.


----------



## Ellapretty

H&M Navy Lace dress & Red bubble necklace


----------



## kelbell35

^Loving this look, Ella!


----------



## lovemysavior

Ellapretty said:
			
		

> H&M Navy Lace dress & Red bubble necklace



Love it!


----------



## Ellapretty

kelbell35 said:


> ^Loving this look, Ella!





lovemysavior said:


> Love it!




Thanks! So glad I got hold of the H&M bubble necklaces while they were in stock - they manage to dress up nearly any outfit!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

HM top

=)


----------



## nova_girl

Sweetyqbk said:


> HM top
> 
> =)



Were you on a cruise? The stairs look familiar


----------



## Sweetyqbk

nova_girl said:
			
		

> Were you on a cruise? The stairs look familiar



Yes =) on Caribbean princess in mid November 
Have u been on it?


----------



## nova_girl

Sweetyqbk said:


> Yes =) on Caribbean princess in mid November
> Have u been on it?



I haven't been on a Princess cruise yet, but I have been on some other lines so I recognize cruise stairs when I see them! I hope you had a great time. One of my favorite things about cruises are dressing up for dinner (to get back to topic lol).


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sweetyqbk said:


> HM top
> 
> =)



You look great!  Love cruises!!!


----------



## Aluxe

Gosh, I can't remember the last time I got anything from H&M, but looking at all you fab girls, I might drag myself into one this weekend.

Thanks to you all for sharing


----------



## Sparklybags

H&M shirt and scarf!


----------



## Belated Bloomer

Sweetyqbk said:


> HM top
> 
> =)



Love those details on your shoulders.  I'm a fan of seemingly simple tops with unique or standout detailing.


----------



## Belated Bloomer

Ellapretty said:


> H&M Navy Lace dress & Red bubble necklace



That red necklace really knows how to make a statement! It's a great contrast to your black lace dress.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Belated Bloomer said:


> Love those details on your shoulders.  I'm a fan of seemingly simple tops with unique or standout detailing.



thanks...I couldnt agree more...the simple little detail is what i love in great clothing...it doesnt have to cost 932749285 just has to be great =)


----------



## TheTrendPalette

Mia you look amazing! Your body is lovely, you should deff model!

My recent buys from H&M!
Skirt and Blouse, ready for job interview =D


----------



## lucabela

On a side note, is H&M having their F&F right now?  And does it normally include sale items?


----------



## Mia Bella

TheTrendPalette said:


> Mia you look amazing! Your body is lovely, you should deff model!
> 
> My recent buys from H&M!
> Skirt and Blouse, ready for job interview =D



I was scrolling down and saw your effortlessly cool outfit and had to comment and then realized you had left a comment for me! Totally meant to be, right?  You're so sweet, thank you!!

You look great! I love the way you left your blouse loosely tucked/untucked like that. Gives your outfit that personal touch and a peek of personality. Just fab!  Hope your job interview went well!!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

H&M dress.  It's one of my fave dresses that I own!!  






My son is also wearing H&M... My fave pair of dark skinny jeans n zip sweater


----------



## Sweetyqbk

LAvuittongirl said:
			
		

> H&M dress.  It's one of my fave dresses that I own!!
> 
> My son is also wearing H&M... My fave pair of dark skinny jeans n zip sweater



That's so cute!!! And I love ur avatar. The Maltese is adorable... I have one too =)


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> That's so cute!!! And I love ur avatar. The Maltese is adorable... I have one too =)



Thank u!!!  Yes, malteses r really cute dogs...even after 7 yrs, she still looks like a puppy


----------



## Ellapretty

Wore H&M to holiday parties this weekend:

H&M lace dress:






H&M sequin sweater:


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Love ur sweater!!!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

HM dress 

=)


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Ellapretty said:
			
		

> Wore H&M to holiday parties this weekend:
> 
> H&M lace dress:
> 
> H&M sequin sweater:



Ok that's it!  I've been trying to resist this sweater but you've convinced me... I need this!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Ellapretty said:


> Wore H&M to holiday parties this weekend:
> 
> H&M lace dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M sequin sweater:



I love both pieces! Very nice!


----------



## TheTrendPalette

Mia Bella said:


> I was scrolling down and saw your effortlessly cool outfit and had to comment and then realized you had left a comment for me! Totally meant to be, right?  You're so sweet, thank you!!
> 
> You look great! I love the way you left your blouse loosely tucked/untucked like that. Gives your outfit that personal touch and a peek of personality. Just fab!  Hope your job interview went well!!




Absolutely meant to be! =D Thank you sweety! Your so lovely! Great to hear you liked my outfit! And fingers crossed I get it! 

xxxx


----------



## Sparklybags

H&M coat and sweater from the trend line


----------



## Sculli

H&M trend top. I'm lovin it


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sculli said:


> H&M trend top. I'm lovin it



That is a cute top!!  Love your hair!!!!


----------



## Sculli

HeartMyMJs said:


> That is a cute top!!  Love your hair!!!!


thank you for the compliments


----------



## Jenny Lauren

New H&M Divided scarf and Trend sweater.


----------



## Sparklybags

Jenny Lauren said:


> New H&M Divided scarf and Trend sweater.



I love your outfit!! The bright blue suits you!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Sparklybags said:


> I love your outfit!! The bright blue suits you!



Thank you so very much!


----------



## qudz104

Jenny Lauren said:


> New H&M Divided scarf and Trend sweater.



Off topic, but were you in this months issue of Instyle? I saw a piece and there was a style blogger that looked like you! Sorry to seem stalkerish


----------



## lovemysavior

qudz104 said:


> Off topic, but were you in this months issue of Instyle? I saw a piece and there was a style blogger that looked like you! Sorry to seem stalkerish



I saw her too


----------



## chako012

New H&M heart top 







more pics here


----------



## Myrkur

New dress, don't mind weird doggie


----------



## Sculli

HM trend got some nice new collection in store with a rocky feeling to it, kinda similar to isabel marant. I got this red sweater, not for a warm feeling, but like this tough look .Also got the black jeans and the beaded leggings, perfect for matching with the sweater.


----------



## lovemysavior

Sculli said:


> HM trend got some nice new collection in store with a rocky feeling to it, kinda similar to isabel marant. I got this red sweater, not for a warm feeling, but like this tough look .Also got the black jeans and the beaded leggings, perfect for matching with the sweater.


 
Love them all!


----------



## blackice87

Myrkur said:


> New dress, don't mind weird doggie



The dress and the color looks great on you!
I tried on a similar dress and it just didn't work for my body lol


----------



## Myrkur

blackice87 said:


> The dress and the color looks great on you!
> I tried on a similar dress and it just didn't work for my body lol



Thanks! I never wear these kind of dressed and definitely no bright colors, mostly black bodycons.. but need to brighten it a bit up for summer I guess


----------



## Sweetyqbk

A cute dress I wore to my friends birthday party!


----------



## xsophiag

Sweetyqbk said:


> View attachment 2122573
> 
> A cute dress I wore to my friends birthday party!



Love this! You look stunning!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

xsophiag said:


> Love this! You look stunning!



Thanks Doll


----------



## Sculli

HM conscious collection has So many cute dresses. I got The red one.


----------



## hotstar16

Does anyone know if the Conscious Exclusive collection is to be sold in the US?  I received the H&M newsletter today advertising it, but when I did a store locator search, no stores in the Northeast appeared to carry the collection


----------



## leecube

*Sculli*, is the gold one part of the Conscious Collection also?  Because I didn't see that one in the campaign ad.  And how much are those dresses?  

Did you see the white, sleeveless top with a long cascading fabric piece on the side?  How was it?  And how much was it?  

TIA!  By the way, you look amazing in that red dress!!


----------



## leecube

hotstar16 said:


> Does anyone know if the Conscious Exclusive collection is to be sold in the US?  I received the H&M newsletter today advertising it, but when I did a store locator search, no stores in the Northeast appeared to carry the collection



Yes, the collection is in fact sold in the US.  There are a bunch of stores in NYC that carries them.  The online store locator mustn't been updated yet.  In case you're near the city, here are the stores: (from NYRacked)

10 Columbus Circle at 59th Street
731 Lexington Avenue at 59th Street
640 Fifth Avenue at 51st Street
505 Fifth Avenue at 42nd Street
435 Seventh Avenue at 34th Street
1328 Broadway at 34th Street and Sixth Avenue
111 Fifth Avenue at 18th Street
558 Broadway at Prince Street
515 Broadway at Spring Street


----------



## Sculli

leecube said:


> *Sculli*, is the gold one part of the Conscious Collection also?  Because I didn't see that one in the campaign ad.  And how much are those dresses?
> 
> Did you see the white, sleeveless top with a long cascading fabric piece on the side?  How was it?  And how much was it?
> 
> TIA!  By the way, you look amazing in that red dress!!



Yes it's also from The conscious collection. It's So beautiful, but not nice on me . I haven't seen the sleeveless top. They got lots off dresses in my hm, and The white blazer only. 
Thx for compliment leecube .


----------



## Sculli

*leecube*, the dresses on the the picture are both 99 euro's. The most expensive one is a beige lacy one it's 299 euro's. There's another soft pink dress that I like, but I don't think I can pull it off. It has some cut out at the sides of your belly. 




leecube said:


> *Sculli*, is the gold one part of the Conscious Collection also?  Because I didn't see that one in the campaign ad.  And how much are those dresses?
> 
> Did you see the white, sleeveless top with a long cascading fabric piece on the side?  How was it?  And how much was it?
> 
> TIA!  By the way, you look amazing in that red dress!!


----------



## kelbell35

Sculli said:


> HM conscious collection has So many cute dresses. I got The red one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2127265
> View attachment 2127266



Love the red dress on you! I tried it on, too, but in a size too big, because that's all they had, and it didn't work.  It looks stunning on you!



leecube said:


> *Sculli*, is the gold one part of the Conscious Collection also?  Because I didn't see that one in the campaign ad.  And how much are those dresses?
> 
> Did you see the white, sleeveless top with a long cascading fabric piece on the side?  How was it?  And how much was it?
> 
> TIA!  By the way, you look amazing in that red dress!!



I tried on, and ended up buying, the white top.  It's really pretty!


A few of the pretty pieces I tried on -






This was my favorite dress on the hanger.  Too much poof 





The two pieces that came home with me -





Back view of the white top -


----------



## lucabela

Sculli said:


> HM conscious collection has So many cute dresses. I got The red one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2127265
> View attachment 2127266



This red dress is so pretty.  Can you say it runs true to size with other h & m trend items?  I have a size 2 on hold but am afraid it might be too small.  Thanks!


----------



## Sculli

lucabela said:


> This red dress is so pretty.  Can you say it runs true to size with other h & m trend items?  I have a size 2 on hold but am afraid it might be too small.  Thanks!



The red dress falls true to size, but The other dresses The gold one I tried on, and a pink one fell somewhat small.


----------



## Sculli

kelbell35 said:


> Love the red dress on you! I tried it on, too, but in a size too big, because that's all they had, and it didn't work.  It looks stunning on you!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried on, and ended up buying, the white top.  It's really pretty!
> 
> 
> A few of the pretty pieces I tried on -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my favorite dress on the hanger.  Too much poof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two pieces that came home with me -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view of the white top -



Thank you, love your white top, looks great on you!  they didn't had that one, gonna search for that one


----------



## lucabela

Sculli said:


> The red dress falls true to size, but The other dresses The gold one I tried on, and a pink one fell somewhat small.



Thank you!  It's beautiful on you.


----------



## TwiNnie

kelbell35 said:


> I tried on, and ended up buying, the white top.  It's really pretty!
> 
> 
> A few of the pretty pieces I tried on -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my favorite dress on the hanger.  Too much poof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two pieces that came home with me -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view of the white top -



The top is beautiful!


----------



## kelbell35

Sculli said:


> Thank you, love your white top, looks great on you!  they didn't had that one, gonna search for that one



Thanks!  They only had one left at the store I went to, which was luckily in my size. I'd definitely recommend trying it. I think it runs a little small.


----------



## kelbell35

TwiNnie said:


> The top is beautiful!



Thank you!  It is a really pretty top!


----------



## leecube

kelbell25, thanks for the pictures.  I LOVE that white top on you!  I couldn't find it yesterday and it was the one item that I really wanted from this collection.  What size are you wearing, if you don't mind me asking.  I'm thinking of calling around the stores to see if they have it.

I tried that gold dress too, and I totally agreed with you.  It looks amazing on the hanger and the print is so artsy looking.  But the bottom is just way too pouffy.  I wanted to try the red dress too, but they only had 2 left on the mannequin and those too, were already on hold for someone.  

This is the first time I shopped for the Conscious collection, I have no idea that it is so popular.


----------



## TwiNnie

Today I bought this cardigan :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The picture is not clear, but it has tiny golden threads.


----------



## kelbell35

leecube said:


> kelbell25, thanks for the pictures.  I LOVE that white top on you!  I couldn't find it yesterday and it was the one item that I really wanted from this collection.  What size are you wearing, if you don't mind me asking.  I'm thinking of calling around the stores to see if they have it.
> 
> I tried that gold dress too, and I totally agreed with you.  It looks amazing on the hanger and the print is so artsy looking.  But the bottom is just way too pouffy.  I wanted to try the red dress too, but they only had 2 left on the mannequin and those too, were already on hold for someone.
> 
> This is the first time I shopped for the Conscious collection, I have no idea that it is so popular.



I usually wear a 2 or a 4 at H&M, and I often find the Conscious Collection pieces to run a bit small on me.  I'm wearing a 4 here, and it is a little tight, but wearable.  At least I know the girls aren't going to fall out lol

And yeah, the print on that gold dress is STUNNING! I'm so sad it didn't work out.  I was tempted to get it and alter it, but I figured I'd never get around to it, and it'd just sit in my closet.  

I'd like to try the red dress in my size, if I can ever find it.  I think it might make my shoulders look too broad though.

I totally forgot that the collection was coming out.  I went in there for something else and got excited when I saw that it was available.  I usually end up getting at least one piece from the CC each year.  There's always so many nice pieces.


----------



## tatsu_k

I tried dresses from the collection today and the fitting is a bit odd to me. Im bigger on bottom and small on top. im 32.5 inches on top and size 4 was small, it was sitting great but was hard to zip. The long dress size 2 was sitting great on bum but was choking me. They all are pretty though  Anyways, i only bought the pants which i think will be perfect for summer; i might return for a dress on weekend to try bigger size


----------



## Dressyup

kelbell35 said:


> Love the red dress on you! I tried it on, too, but in a size too big, because that's all they had, and it didn't work.  It looks stunning on you!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried on, and ended up buying, the white top.  It's really pretty!
> 
> 
> A few of the pretty pieces I tried on -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my favorite dress on the hanger.  Too much poof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two pieces that came home with me -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view of the white top -


O.M.G.

That top is SO PRETTY! I am going to run to my nearest H&M tomorrow and try it on! I have a feeling it will look really cool with my Zara wrap skort!!


----------



## TwiNnie

The white top reminds me of a wonderful Celine model I saw long time ago...


----------



## anniepersian

Wow! Love the white top! How much is it?


----------



## vastare

Check out my outfit under $50 all 3 pieces......amazing deal!!! 

From my blog: http://livingforsoul.com/Dress_For_Less.html


----------



## tatsu_k

is anyone gonna go check new "iconic models off duty (?)" collection tomm?


----------



## leecube

I went to 4 different H&M since the launch of the Conscious collection - evening wear edition came out, and I still couldn't find the white top!!  Not even one!  If any spot this in a size 2 around NYC, please kindly let me know.  I rarely am that infatuated by a piece, but for some reason, this top really catches my attention.  Many thanks in advance! 



kelbell35 said:


> Love the red dress on you! I tried it on, too, but in a size too big, because that's all they had, and it didn't work.  It looks stunning on you!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried on, and ended up buying, the white top.  It's really pretty!
> 
> 
> A few of the pretty pieces I tried on -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my favorite dress on the hanger.  Too much poof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two pieces that came home with me -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view of the white top -


----------



## Sparklybags

H&M trend peplum top I got on sale!


----------



## Beriloffun

Myrkur said:


> New dress, don't mind weird doggie



This dress looks gorgeous on you!! I tried it in the olive green color and it made me look frumpy...maybe I need to size down?


----------



## Sculli

HM trend jacket ^^


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Sculli said:


> HM trend jacket ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2138355
> View attachment 2138356



Looks great on you!!!!!!


----------



## mulberryforbes

H&M biker jacket


----------



## lovemysavior

Picked up this bag that I am totally obssessed with and this necklace today.[


----------



## yakusoku.af

Does anyone know the style number for the white top with the ruffle?
I'm in Hawaii with no h&m and my friend is in Las Vegas now looking for the top for me. He showed them the pic I attached and no one knew about it. Even the manager said they had never seen it before  
He went to the one in Caesars Palace that I was hoping would have it since it is such a big store but no luck. 
TIA


----------



## leecube

Sculli said:


> HM trend jacket ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2138355
> View attachment 2138356



*Sculli*, you look so chic in that jacket!  I saw it at the store last week and LOVE it!!!  The problem is, it was $299!  I wonder if this will ever make it to sale...

I'm also love this red tasseled skirt, but it is so heavy!  Besides, how would you ever clean it?  But it is so awesome looking!  http://www.fabsugar.com/HM-Spring-2013-Collection-Pictures-25996874


----------



## ochie

yakusoku.af said:


> Does anyone know the style number for the white top with the ruffle?
> I'm in Hawaii with no h&m and my friend is in Las Vegas now looking for the top for me. He showed them the pic I attached and no one knew about it. Even the manager said they had never seen it before
> He went to the one in Caesars Palace that I was hoping would have it since it is such a big store but no luck.
> TIA
> View attachment 2143839



Vegas did not carry the collection.


----------



## yakusoku.af

ochie said:


> Vegas did not carry the collection.



thats what i figured.  my other friend in San Diego hasn't seen it either.  I've been scanning ebay for it and so far i've only seen 2 listed and i think they were both from Europe! I'm still hoping I'll find it, somehow. Its such a pretty top!


----------



## Ryvyan

Hi ladies, has anyone bought their basic bras from H&M? Are they any good? I'm thinking of buying some basic ones because I tried one of them and it actually fit me pretty well.


----------



## ochie

yakusoku.af said:


> thats what i figured.  my other friend in San Diego hasn't seen it either.  I've been scanning ebay for it and so far i've only seen 2 listed and i think they were both from Europe! I'm still hoping I'll find it, somehow. Its such a pretty top!



I am from San deigo, and yes san deigo didnt carry it too! I was disapointed that san diego didn't had the collection, but I got the pink dress with beads, with matching headband, I asked my friend to buy it for me, she live in LA, I was going to ask her to buy that white tube shirt with ruffles but its too late  I want it too!


----------



## Sparklybags

£7 sale jeans


----------



## yakusoku.af

ochie said:


> I am from San deigo, and yes san deigo didnt carry it too! I was disapointed that san diego didn't had the collection, but I got the pink dress with beads, with matching headband, I asked my friend to buy it for me, she live in LA, I was going to ask her to buy that white tube shirt with ruffles but its too late  I want it too!



seems my search is in vain =(
my friend went to miami and the store that received the collection didn't get the top either! The stylist said she had never seen it before.  And a blog entry I found online said that she called H&M and they said only 2 stores received the top? sigh... don't think i would pay those crazy ebay prices.  one ended for just under $300 last week! and there have only been a few listed.


----------



## Sculli

Wearing hmtrend peplum top, combined with zara peplum skirt & acne booties.


----------



## Nolia

*H&M in my look of the days~

Black and White outfit: Top with faux leather pocket
Gladiator outfit: Crop top and high waist military shorts
Wild Hipster: Green hat and sheer tiger top*


----------



## blackice87

$19.95 on promo for $15 =] I'm thinking this cropped jacket will look good with skirts/dresses.


----------



## xjessiex

I'm wearing an H&M leather jacket, Isabel Marant shirt and the best high waisted skinny jeans ever (also H&M).


----------



## blackice87

xjessiex said:


> I'm wearing an H&M leather jacket, Isabel Marant shirt and the best high waisted skinny jeans ever (also H&M).



The jacket looks great on you!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sculli said:


> Wearing hmtrend peplum top, combined with zara peplum skirt & acne booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2157380


 
Love the whole outfit!!


Nolia said:


> *H&M in my look of the days~*
> 
> *Black and White outfit: Top with faux leather pocket*
> *Gladiator outfit: Crop top and high waist military shorts*
> *Wild Hipster: Green hat and sheer tiger top*


 
All lovely!!



blackice87 said:


> $19.95 on promo for $15 =] I'm thinking this cropped jacket will look good with skirts/dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2180273


 
Great price for the jacket!!  Looks good on you!


----------



## poppylee

wow~ wish i have the beautiful figure as you guys~ nice dress~i loooove it


----------



## poppylee

Sculli said:


> Wearing hmtrend peplum top, combined with zara peplum skirt & acne booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2157380


you look so fashion in this dress~ nice figure~lol


----------



## rikkiwest

H&M printed trousers.

Details on Blog: http://rikkiwest.com/


----------



## blackice87

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love the whole outfit!!
> 
> 
> All lovely!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great price for the jacket!!  Looks good on you!



Thanks! Can't wait to wear it out. The weather went from nice and sunny when I bought it to gloomy and rainy =\


----------



## Bratty1919

rikkiwest said:


> H&M printed trousers.
> 
> Details on Blog: http://rikkiwest.com/



So Sophisticated- love it!


----------



## Sculli

poppylee said:


> you look so fashion in this dress~ nice figure~lol



Thank you ^^.


----------



## Nolia

*Top, belt and skirt from H&M*


----------



## Sculli

New hm trend mint sweater with lots of studs.


----------



## Ellapretty

Bought this dress from the Conscious Collection for $24 CAD.







The top 2 button downs were $19 and the bottom one was on sale for $10!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Got this sweater the other day. Yes it is "inspired" by Kenzo but I almost prefer this. It's slouchy and comfortable.


----------



## Nolia

*Top is H&M. Paired with Zara shorts. Shoes are Louboutin, purse is Chanel*


----------



## MissSusan

H&M FINALLY has an online shop!


----------



## Litsa

I've been to H&M a lot recently.  They have some really cute clothes right now.  Can't wait for the Fall arrivals!

Here are my recent looks with H&M pieces.

H&M peplum top





H&M lace top





H&M printed top and black skirt


----------



## ashleyroe

i am so pumped about the online shopping. back in like feb/march i was on the hunt for a dress i saw on the site and i called cust. serv. everyday for like 2 months and could not get it. 

now if i see something i can finally order it!

of course, go figure, i got the dress in a different color last month... 6 months later


----------



## TMD

Sale find
Black snakeskin slingbacks


----------



## mzmir

ahhh just found this!!!!


----------



## Sculli

Hmtrend jumpsuit.


----------



## cutecute

love all your outfits OP!


----------



## mzmir

Litsa said:


> I've been to H&M a lot recently.  They have some really cute clothes right now.  Can't wait for the Fall arrivals!
> 
> Here are my recent looks with H&M pieces.
> 
> H&M peplum top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M lace top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M printed top and black skirt



Where are those shoes from?! (last one)


----------



## Litsa

mzmir said:


> Where are those shoes from?! (last one)



Zara


----------



## Paris Darling

Sculli said:


> Hmtrend jumpsuit.
> View attachment 2306989



Beautiful! But I actually have a crush on your bag!


----------



## aliwishesbear

so I don't have an actual h&m piece to model but a question...
I ordered the black knee boots from their new paris collection and got an order confirmation.  then the next day my order was cancelled because the boots were out of stock.  

Did this happen to anyone else?  

I left a message on their FB but have not heard back.  I wonder if it's because I used a coupon code?  

Another girl also commented on my FB remark saying the same thing happened to her and she also used a coupon code.  curious if h&m prioritized the orders w/o codes vs whom ever ordered first.


----------



## Litsa

I had part of my order cancelled too.  It has nothing to do with the coupon.  It has to do with H&M having a terrible ordering system.  I called customer service about it, and they basically said that when you purchase an item, it puts you in a line to receive it.  They don't actually measure the stock at the time of purchase.  If someone orders before you, they get it first, and if stock runs out before it's your turn, they cancel the order.  Stupid, right?



aliwishesbear said:


> so I don't have an actual h&m piece to model but a question...
> I ordered the black knee boots from their new paris collection and got an order confirmation.  then the next day my order was cancelled because the boots were out of stock.
> 
> Did this happen to anyone else?
> 
> I left a message on their FB but have not heard back.  I wonder if it's because I used a coupon code?
> 
> Another girl also commented on my FB remark saying the same thing happened to her and she also used a coupon code.  curious if h&m prioritized the orders w/o codes vs whom ever ordered first.


----------



## lovechanel920

aliwishesbear said:


> so I don't have an actual h&m piece to model but a question...
> I ordered the black knee boots from their new paris collection and got an order confirmation.  then the next day my order was cancelled because the boots were out of stock.
> 
> Did this happen to anyone else?
> 
> I left a message on their FB but have not heard back.  I wonder if it's because I used a coupon code?
> 
> Another girl also commented on my FB remark saying the same thing happened to her and she also used a coupon code.  curious if h&m prioritized the orders w/o codes vs whom ever ordered first.



Are these the over the knee ones?


----------



## ozmodiar

Litsa said:


> I had part of my order cancelled too.  It has nothing to do with the coupon.  It has to do with H&M having a terrible ordering system.  I called customer service about it, and they basically said that when you purchase an item, it puts you in a line to receive it.  They don't actually measure the stock at the time of purchase.  If someone orders before you, they get it first, and if stock runs out before it's your turn, they cancel the order.  Stupid, right?



Hmm, so if they offer the designer collabs online, you'll probably get your order cancelled. It's taken them so long to start up an online shop, you'd think they'd have worked out inventory issues beforehand. So dumb!


----------



## ashleyroe

Wanna hear m ordering nightmare?

So I order four things and get them in. One of the items seemed like it was mislabeled by size so I send it back for an exchange. So I get an email they received it and ill get a credit in 5 days. Menwhile they reorder it and charge me for the new one. Then I get charged for Another one after that. So I got charged for the original one, the exchange, and a third mystery one. With no credits. 

So after three calls I have no solution. 

I had to write a angry note in a survey box for corporate to finally call me and say they were giving me a credit for the double charge.

What a pain, and I'm still waiting for my exchange to come in.


----------



## aliwishesbear

Litsa said:


> I had part of my order cancelled too.  It has nothing to do with the coupon.  It has to do with H&M having a terrible ordering system.  I called customer service about it, and they basically said that when you purchase an item, it puts you in a line to receive it.  They don't actually measure the stock at the time of purchase.  If someone orders before you, they get it first, and if stock runs out before it's your turn, they cancel the order.  Stupid, right?



Yeah i finally got a reply back from CS after emailing them again.  It is definitely an idiotic system!  will probably not order from them anymore especially since you can't return to store and there's no free shipping!  And they don't give measurements on any of their clothes.  why can't they be like zara?!


----------



## aliwishesbear

lovechanel920 said:


> Are these the over the knee ones?



Yes the over the knee boots in black, I really wanted them!


----------



## aliwishesbear

ozmodiar said:


> Hmm, so if they offer the designer collabs online, you'll probably get your order cancelled. It's taken them so long to start up an online shop, you'd think they'd have worked out inventory issues beforehand. So dumb!


I know right!  can you imagine when they release the isabel marant collab? no one's going to get their order unless they get this worked out!


----------



## aliwishesbear

the black otk boots are back online!  hopefully i get them this time!


----------



## Sculli

Hm trend blouse & skirt.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Sculli said:


> Hm trend blouse & skirt.
> View attachment 2318356



I love the top! I've been looking for something with bishop sleeves.


----------



## Litsa

H&M skirt.  From my blog.


----------



## Litsa

H&M zippered jacket


----------



## lovemelon

NOT worth it to buy from H&M. Kinda pissed actually. I bought a pair of pants in the smallest size but it didn't fit. No big deal. No where on there page or return order form said they would be charging a return fee. They charged me around $5.95 for a "return fee"


----------



## mzmir

lovemelon said:


> NOT worth it to buy from H&M. Kinda pissed actually. I bought a pair of pants in the smallest size but it didn't fit. No big deal. No where on there page or return order form said they would be charging a return fee. They charged me around $5.95 for a "return fee"



Wow! $6 is kind of high esp. if you buy a low $ item.
Imagine returning a basic tee.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

No modeling pics yet, but I just placed my first H&M order. I got several items... I hope they work out! Can anyone tell me if their items run TTS?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

lovemelon said:


> NOT worth it to buy from H&M. Kinda pissed actually. I bought a pair of pants in the smallest size but it didn't fit. No big deal. No where on there page or return order form said they would be charging a return fee. They charged me around $5.95 for a "return fee"


 
I just placed an order saw their return policy in the FAQ section. I agree, they really should have that somewhere on the return order form. I didn't like the fact that you can't return online purchases in-store. I am crossing my fingers that everything I ordered fits!


----------



## Archipelago

To avoid the return fee, you can return to an H&M store without a receipt. You won't get a refund but they'll give you store credit. Just make sure the item hasn't gone on sale or you'll only get the value of the sale price.


----------



## ashleyroe

I didn't want to be the first to say it lol


----------



## Jazz77

I ordered this LBD, looking forward to receiving it...


----------



## Sparklybags

H&M skirt from a couple of years ago!


----------



## lovechanel920

Does anyone have the paris collection over the knee boots??

Any word on quality?


----------



## Sparklybags

I picked up this scarf from H&M


----------



## maloneyxo

lovechanel920 said:


> Does anyone have the paris collection over the knee boots??
> 
> Any word on quality?



I've ordered them, they've not arrived yet though so I will update when they do! Tbh I'm not expecting wonders at that price point


----------



## Mininana

maloneyxo said:


> I've ordered them, they've not arrived yet though so I will update when they do! Tbh I'm not expecting wonders at that price point



I saw them today and they are very pretty! Hope you love them. They look very comfy


----------



## Mininana

I'm in love with this jacket! And I can't believe how cheap it is!


----------



## sammie225

h&m trend hat


----------



## MJDaisy

How are the coats this season?


----------



## Mininana

Has anyone tried their leather jacket on sale?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Has anyone been lucky enough to see in-person the Isabelle Marant collection?


----------



## Sparklybags

I've been wearing this sweater non-stop, I want to get the beige one now!


----------



## tryagain

working day


----------



## Stacey D

Nice thread. All these outfits look great!!


----------



## Oludum

Question: have you ever tried ordering online then after a few days you receive an email saying your order has been cancelled due to out of stock? 

I feel bad since I got it on sale!


----------



## deltalady

Found these white trousers today after searching for months for white wide leg trousers.


----------



## maisie91

deltalady said:


> Found these white trousers today after searching for months for white wide leg trousers.




Nice!! 

Banana Republic also tends to carry white, wide-leg trousers closer to summer


----------

